# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > Сокровищница Аллы Евтодьевой >  Диски Осенних песен

## aichka

*Дорогие друзья!*
*
Предлагаю вашему вниманию ОСЕННИЕ диски авторских песен:

"Осенняя погода"
"Золотая пора"
 "Осень- кружевница"
 "Что такое Осень"
"Осень- малышам"
 "Разноцветная Осень"*
*
В комплект КАЖДОГО диска входят плюсы, минусы и ноты.

Диски отправляются в день оплаты ссылками на ваш электронный адрес или личку.
*


*
КРАТКИЙ ОБЗОР ПЕСЕН ДИСКА*




*КРАТКОЕ ПРОСЛУШИВАНИЕ ПЕСЕН ДИСКА*

 
*КРАТКОЕ ПРОСЛУШИВАНИЕ ПЕСЕН ДИСКА здесь* 

[ 
 *КРАТКОЕ ПРОСЛУШИВАНИЕ ПЕСЕН ДИСКА здесь*  


 



*КРАТКОЕ ПРОСЛУШИВАНИЕ ПЕСЕН ДИСКА ЗДЕСЬ*


*КРАТКОЕ ПРОСЛУШИВАНИЕ ПЕСЕН ДИСКА* 
*
Запрещено к распространению в Интернете. 
Все авторские права защищены.*

*Стоимость каждого диска- 1500 рублей.
*

*Оплату можно производить:*
*- через пополнение карты тинькофф, номер: 5536  9137 9197 8550*

*- через карту сбербанка:4276 1609 8060 0903*

*или  переводом через смс на номер 900, телефон 961 125 9581*

*После сообщения об оплате в личку или на адрес:* aichka@yandex.ru,
*с указанием ВРЕМЕНИ ОПЛАТЫ и ИМЕНИ ОТПРАВИТЕЛЯ - чтобы не спутать ваш перевод с другим -* , *ссылка на выбранный вами материал будет в тот же день отправлена вам на ваш электронный адрес или в личное сообщение.*

----------

olia.kostina (30.09.2016), любба (23.09.2021), Музаири (18.07.2019), Света82 (04.10.2017), элика2016 (25.09.2016)

----------


## olga kh

_УРРРРРАААААААААААА!!!!!! Я - счастливая обладательница нового Аллочкиного сборника!!! Спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ-ПРЕОГРОМНОЕ, Аллочка Анатольевна!!! Замечательный материал! Каждая песня просится в танец, каждому танцу и хороводу - песня как подсказочка. Слушай, подпевай, выполняй движения - и все так непринужденно, игриво и - КРАСИВО!.. 

Алла, твой голос чудесный просто! Ни капельки не напрягает (а бывает такое, действительно, когда тетенькин голос...а лучше бы не звучал)))) Но я обязательно буду брать эти танцы с твоими плюсовочками. А мелодии какие!.. Волшебные, озорные, игривые - и для хороводов, и для веселых плясок, и для полечек. 

И звучат песни так современно, и стиль твой - он вот здесь, как на ладошке (у вас с аранжировщиком просто замечательный дуэт! - вы так чувствуете друг друга, дополняете, и вот пожалуйста - опять восторг!) Чувствую, что "витаминчиков волшебных" не пожалела наша Феечка - опять придется приготовиться к тому, что песенки будут звучать и звучать в наших ушах. Опять будем "мурлыкать", пока не запомним все эти чудные мелодии))) И, вполне вероятно, что репертуар к осенним праздникам опять будет состоять из Аллочкиных песен))) 

Что ты с нами делаешь?))))))))_

[IMG]http://*********net/3239020m.gif[/IMG]

----------

natka mi (13.08.2021), любба (23.09.2021)

----------


## Vitolda

> песенки будут звучать и звучать в наших ушах


Уже звучат и звучат, и именно этим волшебным голосом!!!!!!! И так и хочется поскорее хоть что-нибудь сделать...




Ну не могу понять, как может быть так просто, но ТАК красиво!!!!!!! Видно и сердце, и голова и душа у этого человека очень по-особенному устроены... Как же нам всем повезло!!!

----------

aichka (20.06.2017), natka mi (13.08.2021), Ладога (12.09.2020), любба (23.09.2021), Музаири (18.07.2019), Наталья sng (02.01.2020)

----------


## olga kh

Ой, Ирина!!!!Так быстро, так ловко получается - ТВОРИТЬ!!!Завидую белой завистью :Blush2:  Но это так, между прочим... А получилось очень здОрово! Опять так все точно!!!И так классно - СПАСИБО!!! Все, я запела: "Кап-кап, динь-динь...смотри какая синь!.." И голосок у Аллы - туда, в синь!..))) :Tender:

----------

aichka (20.06.2017)

----------


## olga kh

Ой, Ирина!!!!Так быстро, так ловко получается - ТВОРИТЬ!!!Завидую белой завистью :Blush2:  Но это так, между прочим... А получилось очень здОрово! Опять так все точно!!!И так классно - СПАСИБО!!! Все, я запела: "Кап-кап, динь-динь...смотри какая синь!.." И голосок у Аллы - туда, в синь!..))) :Tender:

----------

aichka (20.06.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

Обычно все далеко не так быстро получается. Просто в ответ на эту песню восторженно звенят все струны моей души!!! Вот и работалось легко и радостно, на одном дыхании, как будто тоже  песню пела... Вернее слушала...
А теперь слушаю снова и снова все 10 песен сборника. И такое непередаваемое словами наслаждение получаю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Не перестаю удивляться как все красиво и разнообразно, просто, но вовсе не примитивно (одно только применение многоголосия чего стоит)!!!!!!!!! И такая любовь к детям, природе, миру, нам - взрослым слушателям, в песнях звучит, что они просто не могут не вызвать ответного теплого, доброго и восторженного чувства!!!
СПАСИБО АВТОРУ!!!!!

----------

aichka (20.06.2017)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Предлагаю вашему вниманию новый авторский сборник «Осень – малышам», включающий в себя 10 песен и танцев.


*Наконец-то мы дождались!!! Вот он – свежеиспечённый, ещё совсем тёпленький и вкусно пахнущий - альбом осенних песен! Зная, что  Аллочка готовит новый сборник для малышей, я ждала его с предвкушением чего-то необыкновенного! И не ошиблась. Какие же эти песенки для нас драгоценные, такие нежные, ласковые, трогательные, проникающие до самой глубины души! Я слушала  их с замиранием сердца! И как всегда, слёзы умиления! Ну ничего не могу поделать со своей сентиментальностью! Песни Аллы просто никого не смогут оставить равнодушными!!! Я не понимаю, откуда столько таланта помещается в этой удивительной женщине?!! Кажется, что уже всё гениальное придумано! Но она продолжает творить и выдавать шедевр за шедевром! Фантастика!

Мне нравятся именно такие комплекты, как я их называю, три в одном! Плюс, минус и нотный материал! Потому что я всегда учу с детьми сначала под фоно, а уж потом перехожу на минус. Тем более, что касается малышей. С ними по-другому нельзя. 
И ещё хочется отметить своевременность выпущенного сборника. Как же всё вовремя! Здорово, что можно взять новые песни предстоящей осенью и покорить любого, кто впервые их услышит. 
И я уже точно знаю, если включаю в репертуар праздника произведения Аллы Евтодьевой (не важно, что – песни, танцы или оркестр), то успех гарантирован! И слова восхищения от благодарных зрителей! И счастливые глазёнки моих воспитанников! И довольная похвала от руководства сада! Всё это обеспечено! 

Я не буду агитировать кого-то приобрести этот альбом. Кто хоть раз слышал песни Аллы Евтодьевой, их убеждать не надо. Имя автора говорит само за себя и даёт знак качества! Те, кто не слышал никогда, уверена, будут приятно удивлены при знакомстве любого произведения Аллочки. Я просто поделилась своим мнением. Искренним мнением. И надеюсь, что мой восторг разделят многие!*

----------

aichka (20.06.2017), Музаири (18.07.2019)

----------


## Валя Муза

Во-первых, хочу поздравить хозяйку "Сокровищницы" с выходом нового сборника. Его выход - это большая проделанная работа умноженная на талант! 
А, во-вторых, хотелось бы сказать

НЕСКОЛЬКО СЛОВ О НОВОМ СБОРНИКЕ ОСЕННИХ ПЕСЕН АЛЛЫ ЕВТОДЬЕВОЙ.

Работу свою любим всей душой!
Отсюда и удел у нас такой:
Для своих деток всё, что лучшее искать,
И душу им всю без остатка отдавать.
Всем, кто думает как я, небезразличных,
Рекомендую этот сборник песенок отличных -
Они способны будут деткам настроение поднять,
А вам помогут требования программы выполнять!
Ведь созданы они для радости ребят,
Имеют педагогических достоинств целый ряд:
Легки, понятны, содержательны,
Красивые мелодии в них обязательны,
Увлечь способны, чувства деток разбудить,
Помогут с пользой  вам занятия  все проводить,
Ещё, что нравится мне в песнях Аички –
Вот эти  обязательные игровые «фенички».
Учить играя! Это наше кредо.
Так поспешите, ведь на исходе уже лето!
Найдёте в сборнике том  для своих детей
Вы много разных, увлекательных затей.
Спасибо Алле Анатольевне за новые идеи –
Дала нам точно то, чего хотели!
Вы с Украины? Для украиночек есть  переводы,  не проблема,
И брать в работу новый сборник или нет – для вас то не дилемма…

----------

aichka (20.06.2017), olga kh (04.06.2017)

----------


## Лариса Левченко

_Девчонки!!! На нашем форуме  большой  праздник!! Вышел в народ новый сборник песен нашей музыкальной волшебницы Аллочки Евтодьевой .   И всё-всё есть в этом сборнике: и ноты, и плюсовки, и минусовки. Что ещё нашей музручьей душе надо! И копать глубоко не надо –  вот они бриллиантики – бери и пользуйся!!! Здесь и инсценировки, и песенки, и танцы для малышей. Именно тот материал, которого нам вечно не хватает!

Я с великим удовольствием прослушала и насладилась каждой песней, да я  и слушала по нескольку раз.  Каждая песня по своему хороша, каждая даёт простор фантазии так, что  мысль сразу начинает креативно работать и фонтанировать. 

Вот, например,  из этой песенки «Огородная»  я сделаю инсценировочку. 
Там просто поле невспаханное для фантазии, просто класс!! 5 персонажей – значит  5 костюмированных детей: помидорчик, огурчик, картошка, капуста, морковка! Для каждого по проигрышу полагается отдельный танец. А на последний куплет на проигрыше танцуют все овощи.  В конце можно их отправить с водителем впереди (естественно водитель идёт топотушками с рулём в руках), а овощи за ним, т.е. едут в машине.  Или всех собрать в одну корзину. Кто как хочет!

 А вот  песенку «Листопадная» я обязательно возьму,  как игру. 
Сразу говорю, это чисто моя фантазия, у каждого, конечно, возникает  свой креативный поток мыслей. 
 В «Листопадной» у меня дети будут на запев бежать на носочках в трёх кружочках. В центре каждого кружка лежит большой листик  соответствующего цвета. 
При этом первый кружок – красные листья
Второй кружок – зелёные листья
Третий кружок – жёлтые  листья
На припев шуршат листиками, затем кружатся. 
На проигрыш воспитатель меняет местами большие листочки, дети в это время разбегаются по залу. В конце проигрыша дети находят листик своего цвета и делают кружок вокруг него.  Далее всё повторяется. 

 Восхитительная песенка   «Капельки» вдохновила меня на использование музыкальных инструментов.  Её  у меня будут петь дети старшей группы, а в  припеве они  будут играть на треугольниках и звоночках. 

«Танец с листочками» - замечательный  готовый танец для малышей с движениями под слова текста. Включай и танцуй!! Просто восторг!

В песне «Танец грибочков» можно по тексту задействовать ёжика, который собирает грибочки, то есть  здесь можно сделать маленькую инсценировочку.  Танец настолько задорный, весёлый, что ноги сами в пляс идут!

Такой же и «Танец клубочков» для малышей. Танцуй всё по тексту. Бери и пользуйся.

 Ну конечно, я не буду комментировать все 10  песен Аллочки Анатольевны. Скажу только, что , слушая их, в голове сразу складывается  все танцевально игровые номера для детей на осенний праздник.  То есть, эти песни не нужно доделывать и  переделывать под себя. Они готовые для танцев, игр и инсценировок. Что называется - бери и пользуйся!!!

Спасибо, дорогая наша Аллочка, за такой чудесный песенный материал!_

----------

aichka (20.06.2017)

----------


## Валя Муза

> Вы с Украины? Для украиночек есть переводы, не проблема,
> И брать в работу новый сборник или нет – для вас то не дилемма…


А переводы смотрите в "Песенном календаре":

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4434823

----------

aichka (20.06.2017)

----------


## zub-m

И я приобрела на сегодняшний день всё сезонное у Аллочки - радая :))) :Yahoo:  жду зиму! :Ok: 
Плюсы и минусы дают возможность разнообразнее работать. Для малышей *"+"* для старших - *"-"* Как  ни крути - очень хорошо выходит.
Да и надоели одномотивные песенки в РЕ-мажоре и миноре - хочется разнообразия, вдохновения, обоюдного творчества :Grin: 
С П А С И Б О , Аллочка за Ваше творчество и позитив!  :Tender:

----------

aichka (20.06.2017)

----------


## Izmail96

*Девочки,  ну  вот   и  я  пополнила  ряды  счастливых  обладателей  Аллочкиного    нового    прекрасного  осеннего  сборника !!!!
Сказать,  что  это  прелесть -  ничего  не  сказать!!!
Слушала  и  пела  со  всей  своей  семьёй!  
Песни  настолько  мелодичны,  легки    и  понятны  для  детского  восприятия,  что  хочется  их  слушать  и  слушать!
Буду  не  только  их петь  с  детками.  но и  с  удовольствием под  них  танцевать.
  Спасибо  вам  огромное,  Аллочка  Анатольевна   за  ваше  творчество!!
 С  нетерпением  будем  ждать Зимних сборников!*

----------

aichka (20.06.2017)

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

*Аллочка, спасибо огромное за чудесный сборник Осенних песенок. Наши детки получат еще одну порцию замечательных
детских песенок к осенним развлечениям. Все прослушала, все песенки очень понравились, осталось только познакомить с ними детишек. Примите мои искренние восхищения и признательность! Присоединяюсь к пожеланиям девочек и желаю Вам новых творческих наработок, вдохновения и благодарности от детей, кому и посвящены эти чудесные песни! Спасибо!*

----------

aichka (20.06.2017)

----------


## катя 98

Урра!!!! И я стала обладательницей этого чудесного сборника!!!!! Радуюсь безмерно! Красота просто! Голос нежный,приятный,то что нужно для деток этого возраста! А сами песни просто бесподобны-мелодичны и доступны.Продумано все до мелочей! Спасибо Вам,Аллочка Анатольевна, огромное за талант и щедрость с которой делитесь с нами!!!!

----------

aichka (20.06.2017)

----------


## Irina V

Алла Анатольевна. Большое спасибо Вам за творчество. Скачала сборник и уже точно решила, что возьму его в работу. Ещё раз большое спасибо Вам от меня и от моих деток.

----------

aichka (20.06.2017)

----------


## stepannn

*Аллочка, благодарю за песенки, написанные  с душой и любовью.  Очаровательная песенка "Капельки", нельзя не влюбиться в нее! Успехов в творчестве и в жизни!*

----------


## Села

*Дорогая Алла Анатольевна! Благодарю Вас за замечательные песенки для малышей! Уже поем и инсценируем с удовольствием!!! Вопрос: где взять (или как сделать) кисть рябины для танца с рябинкой?*

----------


## aichka

Милая Села! Спасибо вам большущее за добрые слова!

С удовольствием вам покажу наши варианты рябинок для танца!

Материал о рябинках разбросан по всей теме :"Учимся танцевать, играя", поэтому постаралась для удобства собрать всё в одно сообщение!

*Вариант 1:*

Этим рябинкам уже 7 лет, а они- как новые. 
Делались из солёного теста, потом красились, покрывались лаком. Листья сделаны из зелёного дерматина ( на фото получились почему-то синие... )
Проволка, которой пронизаны рябинки, сходятся в петельку для пальчика. Очень лёгкие и удобные рябинки, с которыми так любят танцевать малышки. Этот вариант мы, как правило, используем для репетиций.



А вот как эти рябинки выглядят в руке у малышки:



* А это второй вариант, праздничный:* купили бусинки, колечки, нитку прозрачную ( можно леску) - вот наша умница воспитательница - мастерица за один вечер сделал эти шедевры!

  Пластик яркий и прочный! Рябинки как будто блестят!


Здесь малыши танцуют именно с такими рябинками:

----------

marimarigold (15.10.2016)

----------


## Села

*Спасибо Алла Анатольевна за быстрый ответ! Замечательные рябинки  у Вас получились!  Как оказывается все просто!!!*

----------


## Юлька62

Дорогая Аллочка! Наконец-то и я стала обладательницей Вашего нового сборника.Спасибо Вам огромное за такой чудесный и своевременный подарок. С нетерпением будем ждать зимних сборников.

----------


## Татьяна Никандрова

Аллочка, какие же чудесные песенки у Вас получаются!!! Спасибо за такое ЧУДО!!! А какой приятный голос у Вас! Слушаешь - и будто вот Вы, совсем рядом, с нами, и так приятно-приятно становится.....БЛАГОДАРЮ!!!

----------


## мадам

Добрый день! Аллочка, жду занятий у малышек с нетерпением - я обладательница нового сборника "Осень- малышам"!!!Писала не раз, с каким удовольствием поют Ваши песни  ребятки. И вот, малышки, тоже испытают счастливые моменты, соприкоснувшись с Вашим творчеством! *СПАСИБО, ЧТО ВЫ ЕСТЬ, У ВСЕХ НАС!!!!!*

----------


## Тома 21

Алла Анатольевна! Огромное спасибо за Ваш новый осенний сборник для малышей! Его хочется слушать много-много раз, наслаждаясь Вашим прекрасным голосом! Детям также понравились Ваши красивые, мелодичные песенки, они с удовольствием под них танцуют.Творческого Вам вдохновения,успехов!!!

----------


## МарСух

Алла Анатольевна, спасибо за диски осенних песен. Уже поем! Детям очень нравится и мне тоже! :Yes4:

----------


## космея

Аллочка Анатольевна, спасибо огромное за новое  и неповторимое !!!

----------


## notka47

*Осенний привет и большое спасибо Алле Анатольевне  от моих малышей!!! 
* это мы поздравляли педагогов с Днём учителя.

----------


## Лариса Левченко

> *Осенний привет и большое спасибо Алле Анатольевне  от моих малышей!!! 
> * это мы поздравляли педагогов с Днём учителя.


*Светочка!!!*
_Какие замечательные грибочки у вас получились!!!  Просто умилительно-восхитительные!  И песенка Аллочкина настолько ясная, танцевальная, как раз для таких малявок!!!_

----------


## aichka

> Осенний привет и большое спасибо Алле Анатольевне от моих малышей!!! 
> это мы поздравляли педагогов с Днём учителя.


*
Светочка! Огромное вам спасибо за такие чудо - грибочки!

Отдельное спасибо за доверие и за выбор песни! Мне ОЧЕНЬ приятно, что  вы взяли её для своих малышей!

А уж они - хороши!

И музыку как хорошо слышат, смену движений!
А сколько перестроений для младшей группы - и в пары, и в общий круг!

Одно умиление! Очень ещё трогательно, что они все мухоморчики!

А уж когда я открыла ютуб и увидела комментарий, что это детки из Дома ребёнка... тут просто слёзы навернулись и умиление выросло в десятки раз!

Спасибо вам, Светочка! Передайте своим чудесным грибочкам моё огромное спасибо  и всем поцелуй в носики!

Как хорошо, что у них есть такие ангелы- хранители, как вы!

СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Маргошик68

*notka47*, Света, грибочки чудесные, молодцы, детки такие довольные! :Yes4:

----------


## aichka

* Песня из сборника "Осень - малышам"*

*" Огородная"*

 исполняют дети средней группы

----------

Маинька (21.06.2017)

----------


## LER

Алла Анатольевна! Огромное спасибо за Ваш осенний сборник для малышей!

----------


## Лара62

Алла Анатольевна! Замечательные осенние песенки для малышей, разнообразные по характеру и содержанию.
Большое спасибо!!!

----------


## Vitolda

Наступила вторая осень окрашеная звуками Аллиных осенних песен... 
В прошлом году я просто-напросто болела этими песнями! Не то что дня - минуты не могла представить себе без них!  И никак не могла решить, какие же песни "обидеть", оставить "на потом"... В результате из 13 песен альбома в нашем детском саду прозвучло 9. И каждую из них не раз вспоминали ребята и зимой, и весной, и летом. И я весь год помнила о них. Люблю ВСЕ песни Аллы, всех сезонов! Но осенние - это как первая любовь, самая яркая, неповторимая, незабываемая!!! Каждая песня - особенная! Выбрать самую яркую, самую любимую - просто невозможно! Да и сравнивать их между собой в голову просто не приходит, ведь такие они разные: лирические и задорные, вальсовые и хороводные, в духе народной песни и в современных ритмах!!! Но одинаково замирает сердце, задерживается дыхание, широко распахиваются глаза, когда слушаешь или поешь каждую из этих песен!!!
Не насытилась я осенними Аллиными песнями год назад... И уже в начале лета стала ждать того момента, когда снова начну петь их со своими ребятами. А теперь... 

Слушаю и слушаю плюсы уже знакомых песен... С первой до последней, и снова сначала... Потом выборочно, по несколько раз каждую песню... Затем снова с первой до последней... По-прежнему очень хочу ребят с песнями познакомить. 
Но теперь я в полной растерянности... Теперь не только не могу решить на каких песнях остановить свой выбор! Теперь не пойму каким образом мне больше хочется к ним прикоснуться... Нет, то что послушать плюсы своим ребятам я дам обязательно - это вопросов не вызывает... А вот дальше... Спеть самим? Или дать и родителям насладиться голосами Маши и Полины, а самим тоже утонуть в этих звуках и постараться украсить их перестроениями хоровода или элементами (начало года ведь только) вальса?

А исполнение замечательное! Просто растворяется Полина в музыке! В каждой песне голос ее звучит именно так, как музыка рассказывает! Зная, что Алла собирается записывать плюсы своих осенних песен, я рассчитывала услышать авторское исполнение. Даже слегка расстроилась, узнав, что это не так. Но Полина настолько прониклась песнями, так по-евтодьевски к ним отнеслась, что разочарования не наступило. Да и голос автора все таки слышен в некоторых песнях. Видно потому так сливаются голоса педагога и выпускницы, что музыку чувствуют они одинаково!
А Маша Воинова - давняя наша знакомая - показывает свой профессиональный рост, несомненно достойный уважения, радости и восхищения. Слышно, что и ей доставляет большое удовольствие общение с песнями Аллы.
А как интересно, что есть песни, записанные обеими девочками! Так по-разному, и так здорово!!!!

А вот сколько раз сказать СПАСИБО за это чудо? За это непередаваемое удовольствие? За замирание сердца, за вострог, граничащий со слезами, за нескончаемый "Парад мурашек"? Сколько бы не говорил - все мало будет!
СПАСИБО!!!!!!!

----------


## Valenta

УРА!!! СБЫЛОСЬ!!! КАКОЕ НАСЛАЖДЕНЬЕ
УСЛЫШАТЬ ЭТО АНГЕЛЬСКОЕ ПЕНЬЕ!
КАК ГРАЦИОЗНО, БЕРЕЖНО И ЗВОНКО
ПОЮТ, СЛОВНО ЖИВУТ, ДЕВЧОНКИ!
ДА, ПО-ДРУГОМУ ПРОСТО БЫТЬ НЕ МОЖЕТ,
ВЕДЬ ПЕСНЯ КАЖДАЯ ТРЕВОЖИТ,
И СЕРДЦЕ ЧАЩЕ ЗАСТАВЛЯЕТ БИТЬСЯ!
НУ, КАК, СКАЖИТЕ, ТУТ НЕ ВОСХИТИТЬСЯ
НЕПОДРАЖАЕМЫМ* ЕВТОДЬЕВСКИМ* ТАЛАНТОМ!
ОПЯТЬ НЕ ПЕСНИ - БРИЛЛИАНТЫ!!!
СПАСИБО ВАМ ЗА ЭТО НАСЛАЖДЕНЬЕ!!!
ДА НЕ ПОКИНЕТ ВАС ПОДОЛЬШЕ ВДОХНОВЕНЬЕ!!!!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

[IMG]http://s7.******info/29a59f625ba9697ee51ac16e92115620.gif[/IMG] *Дорогая Аллочка, поздравляю с таким долгожданным событием - записью  ПЛЮСОВ твоих "Осенних песен"! Очередной полный комплект готов! Бери и пользуйся! О чём ещё может мечтать музыкальный руководитель в своей работе, когда есть такой ценный материал высокого качества, с гарантией неминуемого успеха на осеннем утреннике! 
*
_По доброму завидую всем, у кого есть возможность взять твои песни в свою работу! С ностальгией и теплом в сердце вспоминаю, как ещё в прошлом году разучивала со своими детьми и "Улетают журавли", и "Колючий дождик", и "Осень-красавица", и многие другие твои замечательные песни! А теперь ещё и ПЛЮСЫ вышли!!! Эх!.. Везучие музруки!_
*
Аллочка, желаю тебе дальнейших успехов, здоровья, бодрости духа и неиссякаемого творчества! Так держать! *

----------


## Лариса Левченко

*         Вот и настал тот всеми долгожданный час, которого мы так ждали, с таким нетерпением.  
Снова нас Аллочка радует своими прекрасными песнями. На этот раз мы наслаждаемся необыкновенной красотой мелодичного и нежного звучания осенних песен.   
Да, мы их  уже знаем по минусовым фонограммам, но сейчас они заиграли для нас всеми оттенками и нюансами вокального звучания. 
Песни в исполнении Полины – воспитанницы Аллы и Маши Воиновой звучат ярко, звонко  и в то же время нежно и мелодично. 
Каждая по-своему их представляет и передаёт творческий замысел автора. 

Согласна с Ирой (Vitolda) «Люблю ВСЕ песни Аллы, всех сезонов! Но осенние - это как первая любовь, самая яркая, неповторимая, незабываемая!!! Каждая песня - особенная!»
Да, осенние песни необыкновенные, в них прозрачно и тонко проглядывает душа автора. Всю свою нежность, меланхолическую грусть   Аллочка вложила в осенние песни. Они и в  самом деле великолепны! 

Пройдусь коротко по всем песням.

1.	«Листопад» 
Такой нежный завораживающий вальс!  Он по характеру, по степени воздействия напоминает мне «Вальс – бостон» А. Розенбаума, мною  очень любимый. Хотя они совершенно разные. 
Я, как истинный музрук, тут же начинаю представлять себе, как мои дети  будут танцевать этот очаровательный вальс. Вот листочки я бы не стала брать. К этому вальсу подойдут  воздушные, летящие, разноцветные шарфики. И взяла бы я только девочек на этот танец. 

2.	Осенний хоровод
Прекрасная возможность сделать общий хоровод, с медленными хороводными движениями, с кружением на проигрыш. Можно сделать и хоровод из девочек с платочком в левой  руке, а правая - на плечо впереди стоящей. И, соответственно: разные хороводные движения с закручиванием хоровода,  кружения с припаданием на одну ногу и т.д.

3.	Прогулка в лесу.
Весёлое инсценирование  - привлечение на роли зверят в лесу даже малоактивных детей: белочки, ёжика, медвежонка, лисички, зайки и тд) Так я вижу эту песню. Хотя каждый может выбрать для себя: дать песню на исполнение детям или обыграть песню как сценку встречи ребят со зверятами в осеннем лесу. 
В любом случае будет и смотреться и слушаться с удовольствием. А песня ещё хороша тем, что совершенно не трудная для исполнения. Я смотрю на это с позиции для своих украинских детей, поскольку дети в наших детских садах не старше 6 лет, поэтому этот критерий для нас важен. 

4.	Разноцветные листочки 
Заводная песня, сразу заставляющая подпевать и подхлопывать мелодии в такт. Вот под эту песню можно взять для танца с разноцветными листочками. Они так ярко и весело будут смотреться под эту весёлую задорную песенку. 

5.	Рябинушка
Тоже очень нежная хороводная песенка,  хороша для танца с гроздьями рябины. 
 Её дети и петь будут с большим удовольствием. Я обычно беру такие песни для пения с элементами движений в проигрыше. Кто видел исполнение моими детьми Аллочкиных песен, тот, наверно, знает, что у меня дети поют и по мере возможности танцуют, если это возможно и не затрудняет исполнение. 

6.Осень – Золотинушка.
Нежная осенняя песня. Если у вас есть в сценарии утренника персонаж «Осень», то было бы замечательно её обыграть с этим персонажем. 

Например:  на проигрыш Осень обходит детей, которые к ней обращаются, и одаривают их листиками, гроздьями ягод рябины и т.д. В конце,  на проигрыш  дети создают вокруг Осени хоровод и последний куплет поют в хороводе.  

7.Как растут грибы
Весёлая, задорная песенка, хороша, как для танца с лукошками, так и для пения и инсценирования, игры с Дождиком..Я обычно такие песенки беру детям для  пения, а на проигрыш они у меня танцуют. Но каждый музрук может применить здесь свою фантазию и выбрать свой вариант.  

8.Улетают журавли
У меня от этой песни мурашки бегают ))   Каждый раз, когда слушаю, сопереживаю вместе с вокалисткой. 
Конечно, у меня нет таких детей, которые  смогли бы исполнить правильно эту песню, не тот возраст. Но зато я могу поставить танец журавлей под неё, что я и сделаю.  Имитировать крылья могут белые, воздушные шарфики, прикреплённые на спине и к кистям рук. 

9.Колючий дождик
Эту песенку мои дети уже пели в прошлом году на осеннем утреннике. Дети её поют с удовольствием, она весёлая, задорная. Ведь осень не всегда  только грустная и дождливая, но бывает и яркой,  разноцветной хоть и с дождиком. Можно, как у Аллы на видео, использовать колокольчики или треугольники для оркестра в проигрыше.

10.Золотой листопад
Нежная лирическая песня. Возможно два варианта исполнения: брать для пения и для танца. Если у кого есть поющие дети, то будет слушаться замечательно в детском исполнении.  Танец будет великолепен под эту нежную песню. 

11.Прощание с дождём
Выкладываю ссылочку, здесь мои дети исполняют эту песню, так сказать, сразу наглядный вариант.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...74#post4708274

12.Что такое осень
Очень красивая песня. Также можно использовать и для танца. Она замечательно ещё и тем, что здесь возможен танец со сменой характера движений. Запев – задорный, танцевальный, а припев нежный, лиричный. Исходя из этого, танец будет смотреться восхитительно: элементы эстрадных движений меняются на медленную пластику.

13.Осень красавица 
Нежная мелодичная песня. Очень хороша для начала праздника. Сразу задаёт тон осеннему празднику. Дети с удовольствием исполняют такие песни. 

Все  эти песни я рекомендую брать в работу всем музыкальным руководителям. Вы и ваши дети получат громадное удовольствие от работы с таким великолепным, качественным песенным материалом. 

Спасибо нашему дорогому любимому всеми нами композитору Аллочке Евтодьевой за её творчество, неиссякаемую энергию!  И ждём от тебя, Аллочка, новых прекрасных, детских песен. 
*


*ЭТО ТЕБЕ - нашу ЛЮБОВЬ!*

----------


## Zinaida68

Алла Анатольевна, вчера целый вечер слушали с дочкой ваш диск. Песни просто замечательные, а главное, что запоминаются как-то сами собой.  Моя 3 летняя дочка, послушав 2 раза песенку про капельки, начала подпевать кап-кап-динь-динь, да так чистенько и прямо в такт. Я была в восторге!

----------


## Zinaida68

Я думаю, многие музыкальные руководители со мной согласятся, что бывает такое время, когда наступает ступор. Многие песни уже спеты, повторять из года в год как-то не хочется, начинается поиск. Вчера приобрела диск с осенними песнями и была в восторге! Такое раздолье для творчества!!! И снова хочется творить, творить, творить! И приносить эту красоту детям!

----------


## Vitolda

Действительно, слушаешь Аллины песни - и хочется купаться в этой красоте, самой внутренне становиться красивее, и нести эту красоту детям! И не только детям, но и взрослым! Сначала замурлычат сотрудники детского сада, даже те. которые на занятиях не бывают, а просто слышат звучащие в зале песни. А потом, на осеннем празднике, напитаются этой красотой родители. А услышат они песни уже не в первый раз - дети обязательно будут петь и дома. А может быть снова будут СТОЛЬКО петь дома, что следом за ними запоют и родители тоже... Но это все еще будет... А сейчас...

Вот уже несколько дней каждую свободную минуту слушаю плюсы Аллиных осенних песен. Наслушаться не могу!!! Каждая нравится необыкновенно! 

 «Прогулка в лесу», «Разноцветные листочки», «Как растут грибы», «Колючий дождик» вызывают в душе восторженный подъем, радостный прилив сил. 

А все остальные песни…  Вот и знаю я их хорошо, а все равно впечатление, граничащее с разрывом сердца! От каждой! Дышать боюсь, чтобы не спугнуть этот трепет в душе…

Хорошее впечатление производит Машино пение. Но Полина…. Это что-то просто необыкновенное! Не поет, а  дышит, живет в каждой песне – настолько гармонично и естественно ее исполнение. 

Не перестану повторять, что люблю абсолютно все Аллины песни. Но есть среди них просто фантастические, сверхъестественные по своему воздействию… Обыкновенное ЧУДО!!! Именно такая  – «Улетают журавли». А мягкое, теплое, нежное, светлое исполнение Полины сделало эту песню ЧУДОМ необыкновенным!
Не смогла я мимо пройти…

----------


## lybastarchenko

Очень рада была получить песенки из сборника "Осень-малышам".  Музыкальный материал - просто находка для работы с дошкольниками! Песенки очень мелодичные, доступные, интересные, не избитые. Чувствуется, что Алла Анатольевна вложила в них свою душу. Здорово, что есть нотное приложение плюсы и минусовки к ним. Думаю, и детки быстро выучат их, потому что если песни  нравятся (а такие произведения просто не могут не понравиться), то все легко запоминается и исполняется с удовольствием. Спасибо огромное Алла Анатольевна за ваше творчество и фантазию!

----------


## aichka

Плюсы моих осенних песен напели Полина и Маша просто прекрасно! 

Теперь под эти плюсовые фонограммы можно не только закреплять песни в группе, но и использовать их в качестве входов на осенний праздник или для массовых или индивидуальных  танцов с листьями, рябиной - кому как фантазия подскажет!

А вот как мои ребятки  исполняют некоторые из  песен этого сборника:

----------


## aichka



----------


## aichka



----------


## aichka



----------


## aichka



----------


## aichka



----------


## kuob

Здравствуйте!

Меня зовут Татьяна. Два дня назад получила "Осенние песни" и растерялась! Глаза разбежались, сразу несколько песенок хочется петь. Все песни интересные, мелодичные, как раз таких мне не хватало для осенних праздников. Теперь стоит проблема выбора - что спеть в этом году, а что оставить на следующий.

Спасибо большое!

----------


## aichka

Ещё одна песня  из сборника "Осень- малышам", которую ребята очень любят петь-* "Листопадная"*, но в данном случае мы использовали её для танца с листьями в средней группы:

----------

elen82 (22.06.2016)

----------


## aichka

Ещё несколько танцев для малышей из сборника "Осень- малышам", здесь они ещё были исполнены на фортепиано! 
А как красиво теперь зазвучали в оркестровом исполнении в фонограммах - в плюсах и минусах этого осеннего сборника!

----------


## aichka



----------


## aichka

*Дорогие девочки!

Если вы с Украины,  и Вашем детском саду не разрешают использовать русскоязычные песни, то можете воспользоваться  переводом песен с диска "Осенние песни", который  прекрасно сделала Валечка Литовченко - Валя Муза, за что ей великое СПАСИБО!*

----------


## Мелодия69

Алла Анатольевна! Получила диск.  Нахожусь под огромным впечатлением! Теперь и наши малыши  будут приобщаться к музыке через доступные, красивые, удобные в пении, по -детски милые песенки! Благодарю Вас, Алла Анатольевна, за творчество и неоценимую  помощь в работе!

----------


## Vitolda

К песням, по-настоящему любимым, у меня, как наверное и у любого музыканта, отношение особое. Их и слушать хочется еще и еще,  и снова и снова в работе к ним прикоснуться. По-разному прикоснуться... Сегодня - самой для детей исполнить, завтра - их петь научить (да из всех сил постараться, чтобы необыкновенную красоту песни не испортить!)... А вот хороший плюс появился, еще ярче песню сделал - хочется попробовать хоровод под него поставить... 

Это я про свою любимую *"Рябинушку"* из Аллиного сборника осенних песен! Такая песня!!! Ни звука, ни слова нет, диссонансом звучащих! За душу берет уже когда по нотам на фортепиано играешь, знакомясь, и мурлыча мелодию себе под нос... Видно и аранжировщика за душу взяла, раз такая красочная фонограмма получилась. И девочки прониклись настроением песни, еще душевнее ее своим голосами сделали!

А я так люблю "Рябинушку", что не только в работу с детьми ее снова взять хочу, уже по-новому, иначе, чем прошлой осенью...

Год назад я уже делала клип к этой песне: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4433775 Мне и сейчас не стыдно за него... 

А вот плюсов "Рябинушки" наслушалась - и захотелось снова песню увидеть... Но так, чтобы подчеркнуть ее необыкновенную плавность и протяжность, огромную нежность и теплоту... Думаю что каждый, кто уже слушал их - со мной согласится в подобранных эпитетах, а кто не слышал - у того еще все впереди!

----------


## Песочек

Вы, очень талантлива,Алла! В том году у меня дети уже танцевали под  песню " Листик-листопад". Невозможно оторвать глаз от танцев и  от прослушивания песен в исполнении детей.Творческих вам успехов!

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

*Аллочка! Спасибо огромное за песенки!* 

[IMG]http://*********org/4481310.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## luisa

Ну,вот,и меня можно поздравить .Теперь и я стала счастливой обладательницей сборников.Еду домой и думаю,полки забиты нотным материалом,в компе уже места нет.*А мне все мало!!!*Хочется новенькое,хочется лучшее.Купила папку с файлами, буду ксерить материал.Я ТАКАЯ СЧАСТЛИВАЯ-Я-Я :Tender:  :Yahoo: !!

----------


## НСА

Ура!!! У меня тоже есть ваши замечательные песни.  Алла Анатольевна, спасибо вам большое!!! Успехов вам и всего самого наилучшего!!!

[IMG]http://*********net/3925159.gif[/IMG]

----------


## НСА

Алла Анатольевна, и я в восторге  :Yahoo:  спасибо большое за ваши чудесные песни  :Tender: 


[IMG]http://*********net/3901607.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ронина Татьяна

Алла Анатольевна! Не перестаю восхищаться Вашему таланту! Получила Ваши диски "Осенние песни" и "Осень малышам", слушаю и не могу наслушаться. Такие светлые, наполненные любовью и добротой песни. А говорят, что осень грустная пора. Разве с этим можно согласиться? Слушая Ваши песни на душе становится радостно и светло. Начали учить с детьми некоторые песни, они тоже в восторге, просят "Давайте петь еще". Сегодня к нам на занятие зашла медсестра и тоже заслушалась, сказала "Какая я вас позитивная работа, получаете столько положительных эмоций!" И это правда! Еще раз огромное спасибо Вам от педагогов и детей!!

----------


## aichka

Девочки милые ! Спасибо вам большущее! За такие добрые и тёплые слова!

 Я, в самом деле, сочиняла эти песни и записывала их с огромной любовью, вдохновением и желанием! Очень рада, что вам и , главное, вашим детям нравятся мои песни! Это огромное счастье!
Счастье- знать, что не просто  1- 2 песни с диска будут востребованы, а ВСЕ песни вам нравятся и вы не знаете- как их распределить - которые из них спеть в этом году, а что оставить на следующий...И это тоже огромное счастье - знать, что твоя музыка востребована и любима ребятами!

И ещё меня очень трогает то, что многие из вас, заказ один диск, спешат заказать и другой! Значит, песни понравились, значит, вы доверяете мне, уверены в том, что халтуры быть не может, что песни обязательно будут вами использоваться и пригодятся не один год, что песни придутся ребятам по душе!

Мне одна девочка написала: "Аллочка, ваши песни- это УЖЕ знак качества... раз стоит ваша фамилия - беру без вопросов... знаю, что будет высший класс!"

Это дорогого стоит...




> Сегодня к нам на занятие зашла медсестра и тоже заслушалась, сказала "Какая я вас позитивная работа, получаете столько положительных эмоций!" И это правда! Еще раз огромное спасибо Вам от педагогов и детей!!


Танечка! Спасибо большущее! Уже не в первый раз читаю и в теме, и в личку, и в репутацию, что во время разучивания и звучания фонограмм  моих песен, у дверей  в зал собираются и подглядывают, подслушивают повара, прачки, медсёстры.. :Tender:  Я настолько этим потрясена и приятно удивлена... раз мои песни нравятся и детям, и взрослым.. значит, задевается та душевная струна, на которую я и сама настроена...

 Спасибо ИМ и ВАМ огромное!

За то, что доверяете мне, берете мои песни в свой репертуар, за то, что поёте их с ребятами и за то, что оценили  мою искренность в их сочинении, и воздали должное мастерству моего аранжировщика!

Спасибо всем просто ОГРОМАДНОЕ!

----------


## говорушка

АЛЛА АНАТОЛЬЕВНА получила диск,ОЧЕНЬ ОЧЕНЬ РАДА!!!!!БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## говорушка

просто влюбилась в песню Листопад!!! ,хотя все песни ОЧЕНЬ интересны по своему,буду с удовольствием эти песенки использовать в этом году с ребятней,АЛЛА АНАТОЛЬЕВНА СПАСИБО ЗА ТАКОЙ ПОДАРОК!!!!

----------


## Enjoy-14

Меня зовут Людмила, я музыкальный руководитель из города Казани, наверное, самый начинающий из всех:-) Хочу выразить огромную благодарность Алле Анатольевне, за оперативный ответ, и, конечно же, за прекрасные песни которые теперь есть в моей копилке!! Творческих успехов Вам и здоровья!!!!

----------


## Ushnata

Алла, вы гениальный композитор!!! Мелодию песен даже малыши схватывают на ходу! Взяла в работу вашу песню-танец "грибочки" во второй младшей, даже у воспитателя заработала фантазия и творчество в постановке танца с одного прослушивания. Её слова: "Ну наконец-то что-то новенькое, а то за 30 лет работы все надоела, даже самой танцевать с детьми хочется!"
Спасибо, за ваше творчество, Алла Анатольевна :Tender: 
Надеемся, что вы будете нас радовать вашими новинками

----------


## Илончик

Аллочка, большое спасибо за ваши песни!

 Они бесподобны, нравятся как детям, так и взрослым. Успехов в вашем творчестве!

----------


## kok1867

Алла Анатольевна!  Спасибо вам огромное за ваши чудесные песни,  все просто чудесные, прекрасные мелодии, которые сразу ложатся на слух! Руки чешутся  сделать клипы...но не хочу нарушать авторские права.
 Здоровья вам и творческого долголетия, пусть не покидает вас источник вдохновения. А мы все будем с нетерпением ждать ваших новых песен.

----------


## Наталі

Дякую за ваші пісні ! Ми на ранках для таночків використовуємо пісні на російській ,а співаємо перекладені на украінську  і діти дуже задоволені!!!!

----------


## Валиулина Ирина

Аллочка Анатольавна! Большое спасибо за Ваши песни, за Вашу щедрость, за Вашу широту души! Очень долго искала хоровод, который бы тронул своим содержанием, чтоб "зацепил" и ребятишек, и меня. Вы нас просто спасли! Все песни на столько пронизаны теплотой и широтой души, что хочется под них творить и творить. А прослушав новогодний подарочек, просто жду с нетерпением этого праздника!

----------


## egokate

Дорогая Алла Анатольевна! Огромное спасибо за Ваш материал!
 У Вас  прекрасные  музыка и слова, которые действительно цепляют за душу!
 У меня только одна проблема, когда получаю Ваш материал - не знаю, что выбрать. 
Потому что хочется взять абсолютно все! Предлагаю выбрать детям, а им тоже нравится все! 
Такого раньше не было! 
К тому же у меня 2 года нет подготовительных групп, а так не хочется ждать еще год! 
 Желаю Вам  успехов в Вашем творчестве!

----------


## aichka

_Девочки мои милые! Как же мне приятно слышать ваши слова!
 Чувствовать их искренность, горячность, эмоциональность, доброту и сердечность!

Для меня ОГРОМНОЕ  СЧАСТЬЕ знать, что мои песни нравятся вам и вашим ребяткам!
Огромное счастье знать, что мои песни востребованы и любимы!






 Сообщение от egokate


У меня только одна проблема, когда получаю Ваш материал - не знаю, что выбрать. 
Потому что хочется взять абсолютно все! Предлагаю выбрать детям, а им тоже нравится все! 
Такого раньше не было!


А вот такое отношение- счастье вдвойне! Я сама сталкивалась с таким явлением не раз: покупаешь диск, а там от силы одну песню можно взять, и то  не очень цепляет... даже обидно..

А тут мне столько уже раз девочки пишут, что ВСЕ песни хочется взять, и десятки вариантов прокручивают - какие песни взять в этом году, а какие- отложить на следующий, и никак не решат - потому что хочется взять ВСЁ сразу!

Девочки, вы не представляете- КАКОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО  ЗА ТАКИЕ СЛОВА! ОГРОМАДНОЕ! 

Меня это радует просто невероятно!

Какое счастье, что мои музыкальные мысли и мелодии звучат в унисон вашему вкусу!

ЛЮБЛЮ ВАС! А мелодии крутятся в голове... и осенние, и зимние... так что будут новые песни, ведь жизнь продолжается!_

----------


## Clair

Дорогая Алла Анатольевна!!!!! Присоединяюсь к восторженным отзывам!!!  Спасибо огромное за такой чудесный материал !!!!  Настолько добрые, нежные, яркие песни !!! Нет слов...просто хочется их слушать и петь вновь и вновь !!!!! После того, как я исполнила под минус деткам старшей группы песню "Золотой огонёк", они ещё несколько секунд сидели молча с распахнутыми глазами и открытыми ртами.... Потом воспитательница нарушила молчание выдохнув - "какая прелесть!!""" и дети радостно закивали головами :))))))))) Все песни хороши !!!! Обязательно буду приобретать другие Ваши сборники !!!

----------


## Vitolda

За окном какая-то неправильная осень… Слишком дождливая, слишком холодная… Так много на деревьях еще зеленых листьев, а разноцветным  - дождь не дает красиво порхать и кружиться в воздухе… 

А в Аллиных песнях осень  - правильная, настоящая!!! Такая, которую любишь и ждешь!!! Слушаешь песни – и на душе тепло, светло и красиво становится! Веришь, что не  от вредности поливает нас дождик изо дня в день, а просто «Небо плачет, ветки плачут и дома…», а капли дождя – слезы осени, которые бегут по щеке земли… Бегут, и звенят  мелодиями «Колючего дождика» и «Прощания с дождем».  И уже не ворчать на дождливую погоду хочется, а ласково уговаривать: «Осень-красавица, что ж ты печалишься? Осень, не плачь дождем, ты нам нравишься!» Именно теми, невозможно красивыми, берущими за душу мягкими  интонациями Аллиной мелодии уговаривать!!! Тогда надежда появится, что все будет так, как нужно!... 

И дождик станет озорным, грибным, бегающим то в башмаках, то босиком по лесным дорожкам – опять же под звонкую, озорную  Аллину песенку! А все мы добрым взглядом будем провожать улетающих журавлей, любоваться рябинушкой, просить : «Уходить ты не спеши, золотая осень!». И конечно же, с удовольствием смотреть на разноцветные листочки, которые станут завораживающе вальсировать попеременно под звуки двух листопадных вальсов Аллы, не в силах выбрать из них один, любимый…



И «кто сказал, что осень – это холод, ветер, 
И что настроенье – хуже всех на свете?»

Слушайте, пойте песни альбома! И в душе наступит настоящая, красивая,  щедрая, добрая Осень!!!

----------


## Terely

На выходных приобрела сборник "Осень - малышам", вот пришла с работы, где разучивали некоторые песни. Ну что сказать? Понравилось всем, и воспитателям и детям. Учатся песни легко. Мелодии красивые.  Для меня очень ценно, что есть ноты. Деткам понравился танец с листочками так, что листочки еле убрали :-) малыши кричали: "Еще!" Воспитатели сказали: "Какой замечательный танец!"  Стали разучивать грибочки, воспитатель заулыбалась: "Ой, какая милая песенка" Средняя на раз выучила 2 куплета "Золотого огонька". Для себя открыла хоровод со зверятами, сначала наиграла, слова почитала, инсценировка в голове сложилась. А потом прослушала в исполнении Аллы - ох, какой же красивый хоровод! Какая мелодия!!! Чудо! "Капельки" решила сделать индивидуальной, учить не начинали, только прослушали, так девочки чуть не передрались из-за того, кто будет петь :-) Пришлось  пообещать оставшимся учить "Рябину" и танцевать хоровод! 
Завтра и в среду у меня придут оставшиеся группы и получится, что почти весь сборник в работе! (клубочки притихарила малышкам на 8 марта). 
Когда я начинала работать ноты для сада не продавали, почти совсем. Редко-редко что то появлялось. Открываешь в магазине, названия песен нравятся, о композиторе с регалиями написано, пометка, что для дошкольников и младших школьников, но видишь аккомпанемент, серьезный такой аккомпанемент. Берешь т.к. другого совсем нет, а новенького хочется. Начинаешь наигрывать и понимаешь, слова хорошие, а музыку будто кто- то с похмелья писал. Или в толк взять не можешь, КАК такую мелодию, на такой диапазон предлагают дошкольникам???
Песни Аллы Анатольевны написаны именно для дошкольников, все для них, и слова и мелодия, потому что пишет человек, работающий в детском саду и знающий специфику нашей работы. 
Браво, Алла Анатольевна! Альбом замечательный! И очень-очень помогающий в работе! Пожелать же хочется еще большего вдохновения! Продолжайте радовать нас и детей своим творчеством!

----------


## Terely

Мы замахнулись на "Улетают журавли", посмотрим, что получится. Сегодня пытались летать, нууу, пока как то не очень. Спели дети хорошо, даже я была довольна, а вот когда стали идти, руками махать и поворачиваться, начался сумбур. На занятии было 27 человек, на 3 раз уже вроде что вырисовывалось, надеюсь, что все получится. Так хочется спеть и станцевать такую красивую песню. Усиленно ищу стихотворение, перед песней. Что то типа того "наступила осень - улетают журавли", кто уже пел журавлей, может у вас стишок есть? 
Колючий дождик очень полюбился старшей группе. У меня музыкальный зал проходной :-( рядом много кабинетов, и вот, когда я провожала ребятишек из зала, из бухгалтерии сказали: "Песню какую красивую пели, мы тоже пели" :-)
"Как растут грибы"  у нас стали отличной игрой, очень любимой детьми, на проигрыш взрослый (или ребенок в подг. гр) дождиком (на палочке струящаяся фольга полосками намотана) старается намочить детей, а те приседают и снова встают (что то похожее на "заморожу"). Дети игру обожают.
Спасибо Алле Анатольевне за такой превосходный материал для детей! Творите еще!!! У вас талант!

----------


## aichka

> Что то типа того "наступила осень - улетают журавли", кто уже пел журавлей, может у вас стишок есть?


Верочка! Стихи простенькие.. но может быть, пригодятся:
_

Крик печальный журавлиный,
И прощальный взмах крылом.
Улетают птицы клином,
Покидая милый дом.

Журавушка-журавлик,
Летишь ты в небеса,
Как маленький кораблик,
Подняв вверх паруса.

Далеко умчались грозы,
Стали хмурыми дожди.
Собираются, хлопочут
В путь-дорогу журавли..

Пролетая над полями,
Журавли курлычат нам:
"До свиданья! До свиданья!
Мы весной вернёмся к вам!"_

----------


## aichka

_Ой, девочки вы мои хорошие! Какое же вам СПАСИБИЩЕ за такие добрые и тёплые слова!

Мне -просто до солнышка в душе -приятно, что вам и вашим детям нравятся мои песни! 

Огромное вам спасибо!

А уж то, что ВСЕ песни с альбома задействованы в работу- это бальзам вдвойне!






 Сообщение от Terely


Берешь т.к. другого совсем нет, а новенького хочется. Начинаешь наигрывать и понимаешь, слова хорошие, а музыку будто кто- то с похмелья писал. Или в толк взять не можешь, КАК такую мелодию, на такой диапазон предлагают дошкольникам???


Вот- вот, Верочка! И я с этим же столкнулась.. порой наиграешь мелодию и думаешь, то ли правда, с похмелья,  то ли левой ногой писал товарищ.. ни спеть, ни запомнить это детям неудобно, да и не цепляет никак ни мелодия, ни текст..

Я почему начала писать свои песни? ( уверена, как и многие наши форумские композиторы) - только из-за бедности дошкольного репертуара, а вернее из -за его примитивизма или неудобной НЕмелодичности... мне проще было своё написать, чем перерыть кучу литературы, но так и не найти песни, чтобы на сердце ложилась...

Именно поэтому мне так приятно слышать, что вам мои песни на душу легли! А ,главное- РЕБЯТАМ!

Ведь именно они- наш ИНДИКАТОР!

СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ ИМ! ДЕТЕЙ-ТО НЕ ОБМАНЕШЬ..._

----------


## Terely

Алла Анатольевна спасибо за стихотворение! Долго не отвечала - интернета не было, а с телефона писать-  :Blink:  Это хорошо, что простые, через гугл искала - все взрослые стихи или не совсем подходят. Спасибо!

----------


## Ярик

> _Девочки мои милые! Как же мне приятно слышать ваши слова!
>  Чувствовать их искренность, горячность, эмоциональность, доброту и сердечность!
> 
> Для меня ОГРОМНОЕ  СЧАСТЬЕ знать, что мои песни нравятся вам и вашим ребяткам!
> Огромное счастье знать, что мои песни востребованы и любимы!
> 
> 
> 
> А вот такое отношение- счастье вдвойне! Я сама сталкивалась с таким явлением не раз: покупаешь диск, а там от силы одну песню можно взять, и то  не очень цепляет... даже обидно..
> ...


Алла Анатольевна,вы чудесный человек и песни ваши поэтому восхитительны!Творческих успехов! Здорово,что как-то заглянула к вам на огонёк,уходить не хочется очень тепло и уютно!

----------


## Иринка Муза

Здравствуйте! Вот зашла на этот сайт и будто в сказку попала! Действительно талантливые и творческие люди! Есть чему поучиться! Спасибо, что вы есть! А песня "Улетают журавли".. Все-таки есть в ней что-то волшебное!!!

----------


## Котик230580

Дорогая Алла Анатольевна!  Сказать спасибо - ничего не сказать. Ваше творчество, это одно из лучших, к чему могут прикоснуться детки и мы взрослые в плане музыкального развития. Счастлив тот, кто имел возможность петь или слушать Ваши произведения. Нам повезло, уже несколько лет мы наслаждаемся изумительными песнями. Тот колоссальный труд, который Вы в них вкладываете - неоценим. Дай Вам Бог здоровья, радости, побольше времени для творчества. Пусть источник с чудесным именем Алла не иссякает многие годы!

----------


## Римма1961

Плучила осенние диски давно, но ещё никак не могу описать свои впечаления. Вроде бы уже не первый раз получаю ШЕДЕВРЫ от Аллы. Но эти диски настолько хороши, что глаза разбегаются, хочется петь все песни! Ещё я люблю "смаковать" произведения Аллы. Приношу на работу, прослушиваю по несколько раз и понимаешь, что просто влюбилась в эти песни. Воспитатели мои удивляются и спрашивают: "Где вы находите такие красивые песни?" А какие стихи!!! Просто высокая Поэзия! Детям очень нравятся Ваши песни,  разучиваются легко,поют с удовольствием. Готовый материал для танцев и хороводов. Спасибо вам, Алла, от меня и моих детишек.

----------


## Маргошик68

*aichka*, Аллочка, мои детки подросли, пришли новые, а твоя песенка завораживает вновь и вновь, поём с удовольствием, спасибо!!!

----------


## aichka

> aichka, Аллочка, мои детки подросли, пришли новые, а твоя песенка завораживает вновь и вновь, поём с удовольствием, спасибо!!!


_Рита! Огромное тебе спасибо, что ты уже не в первый раз обращаешься к моим песням, и ребятки твои с таким воодушевлением, желанием и задором поют мои песни!

Я очень тебе благодарна - за доверие, за выбор именно моих песен, за то, что ты так преподносишь ребяткам эти песенки, что они им нравятся, и за то, что твои дети поют их с такой радостью, свободой и вдохновением!

Спасибо!_

----------


## Маргошик68

*aichka*, Аллочка, мы без твоих песен жить просто не можем, в старшей группе поём про "Разноцветные листочки", "Капельки", в подготовительной повторяем "Капельки" с прошлого года, так как дети сами попросили ещё раз :Yes4:  А в средней танцуем "Огородную", будет видео, пришлю после праздника обязательно, средняя-это вообще! С таким счастьем поют про овощи, танцуют, что я сама радостная и счастливая, что есть такие песни. Спасибо тебе, Аллочка огромное!

----------


## Раиса2001

Дорогая Алла Анатольевна! Спасибо вам за ваши песни и танцы! У вас всегда всё добротно, достойно, чисто, интеллигентно, без пошлости и "самодельщины"! Любуюсь вашими детьми, восхищаюсь вами и вашим творчеством, вместе с молодой девочкой - хореографом учимся по видео ваших танцев! Здоровья вам и творческого долголетия!

----------


## Solistca

На этой неделе провела 2 праздника осенних у малышей и младше-средних деток.
 Много материала было взято из сборников Аллочки. Родители и сотрудники садика были просто ошарашены  красивой музыкой. Они подходили и говорили мне это. Было очень приятно за нашу любимую Аллочку.
У меня  уже несколько дисков и я не перестаю слушать твои песни! 
Танцы ставятся просто на ура! 
Спасибо, Аллочка, за твое творчество!!!

----------


## Veramar62

Уважаемая Алла! С огромным удовольствием дети поют ваши песенки. Со старшими детьми поем "Капельки", средние с удовольствием поют и играют в огород, тацуем под "Листопад", многие подпевают вам. Огромное спасибо за ваше творчество!

----------


## Victorya

Друзья) я пока только начинаю работать с детками, и очень-очень хочется принести ребятам что-то новенькое и интересное! Очаровательнейшей находкой стали сборники авторских песен Аллы Евдотьевой (у меня их пока не много, но это только начало)
Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна, огромное вам спасибо за прелестные тексты, написанные простым и понятным детским языком, спасибо за чарующую музыку, которую хочется слушать снова и снова. Отдельная благодарность за бесподобное качество аранжировок) Ваши песни - это просто бесценный клад для тех, кто работает с детьми! Искреняя благодарность и неиссякающей вам творческой энергии!

----------


## Тиса

*Золотой большой букет моей безмерной благодарности, как листики по ветру, летит к моей любимой Алле Анатольевне!*
Позади осенние праздники, прошедшие, прозвеневшие, искрившиеся прекрасными, добрыми, ласковыми песенками из сборника "Осень-малышам". Почему же только малышам, если и взрослые с удовольствием напевают эти чудесные песенки, которые чуть ли не с одного прослушивания западают в душу и остаются там надолго...
Чистота души и помыслов, профессионализм, глубокое понимание детских желаний, великолепное знание методики помогают Алле Анатольевне создавать простые, ясные, мелодичные, интересные детям произведения. А на волне детского интереса можно сделать ВСЁ!!! Что и удалось сделать нашему коллективу, а итогом работы стали осенние праздники, которые получились ТАКИМИ интересными благодаря содержательному компоненту - МУЗЫКЕ АЛЛЫ АНАТОЛЬЕВНЫ.
*Обычно "браво" можно услышать на новогоднем и выпускном утренниках, а нашим детям кричали на Осеннем празднике!
И хочется от всего сердца поблагодарить Аллу Анатольевну, в свою очередь крикнуть ей "БРАВО!". Браво Вашему таланту, позволяющему создавать настоящие шедевры для детей!*
*"КАПЕЛЬКИ", "ЛИСТОПАДНАЯ", "ОГОРОДНАЯ", "ТАНЕЦ ГРИБОЧКОВ", "ХОРОВОД ЗВЕРЯТ", "ТАНЕЦ С ЛИСТОЧКАМИ"... эти песенки даже помогают лучше разглядеть красоту природы! Они стали нашими любимыми песенками. Как я буду без них скучать! Но скучать буду недолго, потому что впереди Новый год, новогодний материал, в котором будет очень много красивейших произведений Аллы Анатольевны.*
*СПАСИБО, дорогая Алла Анатольевна, от меня и моих воспитанников.
Мы хотим Вам сказать - ЛУЧШЕ ПЕСЕН НЕ НАЙДЁШЬ!!!*

----------


## kuob

Здравствуйте!

В пятницу прошёл праздник в подготовительной группе, где дети пели песню "Улетают журавли". Я, конечно, ещё на занятиях любовалась на детей, с каким удовольствием они поют и "летят", а на празднике они настолько трогательные, что все зрители были в полном восторге! 

Спасибо за чудесные песни!

Татьяна

----------


## Озма

Дорогая Алла Анатольевна! Еще раз хочу поблагодарить вас за прекрасный сборник "Осень малышам"!!! Мои дети с удовольствием танцевали под песню "Листопад",а  с хороводом "Огородная" дети справились очень легко, пели и танцевали без напряжения. Ваши песни очень украшают праздники!!! СПАСИБО еще раз  за ваше творчество!!!

----------


## Zinaida68

Алла Анатольевна, у меня сегодня прошли утренники у малышей. Танцевали и пели только ваши песни. Родители в восторге. Сразу отметили, что песенки новые, современные и очень детки с удовольствием под них танцуют и поют.
"Танец грибочков", "Разноцветные листочки", "Золотой огонёк"- просто кладезь для малышей!

----------


## Vitolda

Мои осенние праздники еще не начинались… Но еще совсем немного, еще чуть-чуть – и придется на время закрыть мой любимый альбом «Осень малышам»… Ни одна страничка его в этом году не перелистывается просто так в моем детском саду этой осенью, все до одной песни звучат! 
«Капельки» и «Хоровод Осени со зверятами» - в старшей группе, «Рябина» - в подготовительной, Танцы грибочков, с листочками, с рябинками и клубочками – у малышей, «Листопадная» и «Огородная» - в средней группе.  

Каждая из них задевает струнки детской души! Это видно в  глазках, слышно в звоне ребячьих голосов… Они звенят даже тогда, когда я и петь-то не прошу: танцуя, подпевают ребята Аллиному голосу! С самого первого дня подпевают, как только песни услышали! 

Последние дни листаем мы с ребятами странички любимого альбома, на которых такая разная Осень – красивая, сверкающая, мягкая, звонкая, щедрая, и неизменно такая же замечательная, как песни Аллы о ней! Каждый день, каждый час,  как только та или иная страничка оживает своими волшебными песнями, хочется сказать спасибо за возможность получить порцию счастья, прикоснуться к чуду! Что я и делаю сейчас:
*СПАСИБО!!!*

Скоро альбом ляжет на полку… Но ведь только на год!!! Даже меньше! Уже в сентябре ребята услышат новые для себя песни, а я с удовольствием буду снова и снова рассматривать знакомые страницы!

----------


## ТатьянаД

Алла Анатольевна! Бесконечного процветания Вашему творчеству и таланту! 

Спасибо!

----------


## Madam2009

Прошли осенние утренники и хочется сказать ещё раз огромное спасибо Вам, Алла Анатольевна! "Разноцветные листочки", "Колючий дождик", это наши любимые песни уже не первый год! И Вы не перестаёте радовать нас новым репертуаром. "Листопадная", "Грибочки" - дети с удовольствием пели и танцевали под них, а родители скандировали: "Молодцы!"))

----------


## Lena22

Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна! Я всегда с удовольствием слушаю Ваши песни, а Ваша работа с детьми вызывает восторг. Сколько таланта, творчества, любви. Какие чудные детки у Вас, как поют, двигаются, понимают музыку. Низкий поклон Вам. А еще хотелось бы поблагодарить Вас за тот материал музыкальный, который Вы нам дарите. Ведь это просто чудо, а не песни. Детям очень они нравятся. Спасибо Вам!

----------


## aichka

*Песня из Осеннего диска 

"Осень- красавица"*

----------


## aichka

*Песня с диска "Осень -малышам"

"Хоровод зверят с Осенью"*

----------


## irinavalalis

> "Осень- красавица"


Алла! Я просто очарована Вашими песнями! И детки так хорошо поют! Одно удовольствие слушать!

----------


## Ларонька

Алла Анатольевна! Спасибо вам большое за ваши песни!

----------


## aichka

*"Прогулка в лесу" - песня из сборника "Осенние песни"*

----------


## Olik-Olik

Алла Анатольевна! Как приятно смотреть на Ваших деток!!!!А все потому, что музыка великолепная, мелодичная, иллюстративная, понятная деткам, спасибо Вам большое за щедрость и великодушие, обожаю Вас!!!

----------


## marih

> Это уже ТРЕТИЙ мой осенний диск.


Аллочка Анатольевна, на одном дыхании прослушала обзор Вашего нового осеннего диска - какое разноцветье чудесных песенок!!!  :Tender: 

[IMG]http://*********net/5978200m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## К.Т.В.

Алла Анатольевна!Прекрасные песни! Такие разнообразные по стилю и по характеру! Действительно, *РАЗНОЦВЕТНЫЕ!*

Сейчас напеваю "Осеннее танго"...  :Laie 36:

----------


## Vitolda

*Уже не один раз послушала песни нового сборника. И не один раз буду слушать еще, снова и снова открывая в каждой песне что-то новое. А сейчас в голове звучат, сменяя друг друга мелодии, фразы, слова – словно листья этой «Разноцветной Осени» летают!

Такое точное название! И не потому, что в сборнике есть одноименная песня! И даже не потому, что практически в каждой песне – слова о цветах, красках осени есть! Каждая песня – и есть та самая, особенная краска, которая позволяет общую картинку сделать яркой, цветной, объемной! И очень-очень разной! Для этой картины оказались нужными и широкие мазки масляной краски, и нежная акварель, и яркая гуашь, и прозрачная пастель, а где-то точные штрихи карандаша…  Вот и звучат песни в самых разных стилях и жанрах! И в разных настроениях – от светлой грусти до искрящейся радости…  Потому и сравнить нельзя, выбрать лучшую! Каждая по-своему хороша!!! 

В каждой – стихотворный  текст, который самостоятельную ценность имеет. Для старших – поэтическая картинка, для малышей – почти сказка о танцующих ягодах и орешках, музыкантах – капельках, листочках…  И слушаю, и в нотах читаю – и каждый раз новую изюминку нахожу! Вот вроде бы знакомые, устойчивые сочетания про дождик: льет рекой и дождь стеной…  А в припеве дождливой песенки слышишь: «Дождик, дождик льет рекой  и холодною стеной ты дома и сад от нас отгородил…» - и штампы уходят, живая картинка – да не просто видимая, а кожей ощущаемая, возникает!  Или разговор листьев… Это просто высокая поэзия от первого до последнего слова! Да нет в сборнике песен с необдуманным примитивным текстом! Пусть то поэтическая картинка, пусть песенка для танца или оркестра – везде каждое слово на месте, продумано и красиво. А еще, частенько, и развивающую нагрузку тексты несут. «Звери к осени готовы» - и сказочная картинка (беседа Осени со зверюшками) и подробный рассказ о том, как же действительно они к холодам готовятся. Или «Грибная полянка». Здесь и красивые образы (подосиновик – осени сынок, у лисички – желтый зонтик, желтый носик, желтенький глазок…..) и знакомство с разными грибами . В «Осени дары» - подробное описание разного вида урожая… Да в каждой песне есть толчок для развития мышления и речи! 

А музыка… Во-первых, это просто красиво! Уж послушать – каждую из песен дам, обязательно!!! Одна из задач музыкального воспитания  детей -   накопление опыта восприятия музыки разных жанров и стилей. Не об этом, конечно, думала Алла, песни сочиняя…  Но такие разные в музыкальном плане песни! Рядом танго и полька, твист и кадриль, и почти бардовская песня! А ощущение каждый раз такое, словно только так и можно эти слова услышать, произнести, спеть, подумать! Очень все едино и цельно, с огромным вкусом! 

Еще не задумывалась об осенних сценариях…  Но уже не могу представить себе, какую же песню «Разноцветной осени» оставлю в этом году за бортом… Снова и снова слушаю, и хочется слушать снова и снова. Пока слушать! А в сентябре – ребятам показать! Ни одну песню вниманием обойти не хочу!!!

А ведь еще есть «первая любовь» - песни двух других осенних  сборников Аллы… 

Спасибо автору необыкновенных песен! Спасибо аранжировщику, что помог им во всей красе перед нами предстать! Спасибо девочкам, что так хорошо музыку и авторский замысел чувствуют!

СПАСИБО!!!!!!
*

----------


## Valenta

> *Это уже ТРЕТИЙ мой осенний диск.*
> _КРАТКОЕ ПРОСЛУШИВАНИЕ ПЕСЕН ДИСКА_


Уважаемая *Алла Анатольевна*,
Я прослушала всю «Разноцветную осень»!
В самых лучших традициях Ваших!
Понравилось очень:
Разнообразие жанров, мелодии, текст и вокал!
Диск, бесспорно, в «десятку» попал!!! :Ok:

----------


## Парина

> Это уже ТРЕТИЙ мой осенний диск.






> Песни предназначены для исполнения детей всех возрастов:
> от малышей- до подготовительной группы. 
> 
> В самых разных музыкальных стилях


*Спасибо огромное Вам, Алла Анатольевна, за Вашу несравненно-красивое, мелодичное песенное творчество! Очень надеюсь приобрести в ближайшее время диск!*

----------


## olga kh

Ну как это возможно, Аллочка? Всего-то 7 нот!!! А сколько опять НОВЫХ мелодий!!! И каких!..Да еще, как ты говоришь, родились они радостно и легко) Да...твоя жизнь не стоит на месте, когда ей стоять?))) Она с твоими мелодиями вальсирует, кружится, плавно плывет и задорно подпрыгивает))) Песни твои не дадут тебе никакого покоя, а, значит, и нам))) Мы тоже будем, мурлыкая себе под нос, вальсировать, подпрыгивать, а потом радовать детей и родителей такими прекрасными песнями!..Спасибо тебе заранее, потому что пока послушала только краткое содержание, но уже эмоции переполняют))) То ли еще будет, когда смогу прослушать весь твой новый диск?..

----------


## Ольга-Елена

Какая Вы замечательная, Аллочка Анатольевна! Сокровище Вы наше! Низкий Вам поклон и огромная благодарность!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## olga kh

Слушаю тихонечко, не спеша....Каждая песня, Алла, по-своему хороша! Ну, кто бы сомневался, что все получится опять прекрасно? Душа у тебя петь не перестает, поэтому и песни удаются - что уж тут говорить? А главное, ты же так хорошо знаешь - куда, что, зачем? Вот с этой песенкой малыши потанцуют - здесь каждое словечко движение подсказывает! Эта сама за себя говорит - "Оркестр для осени" (просто классный оркестр!) Эту может солист исполнить, эту все с радостью подпоют... Я не спешу, Аллочка, наслаждаюсь...))) Конечно, еще напишу потом. А пока можно буду влюбляться дальше? Или - зреть, как кабачок?..)))))Продолжение следует)))

----------


## Vitolda

> Продолжение следует)))


Оленька, вслед за тобой тоже хочется сказать: "Продолжение следует!" Потому что ну никак невозможно снова и снова к песням не возвращаться... Не слушать, не думать, не представлять, не получать удовольствие снова и снова... Снова и снова новые нюансы находить! А еще невозможно сразу все свои эмоции высказать! Очень много их, эмоций этих! Разных-разных! Да и песни - разные-разные! Невозможно обо всех сразу!

Сегодня больше других слушаю "Дождливую песенку"... Не потому, что жара у нас такая стоит, что очень дождика хочется... Ласковые интонации мелодии завораживают, притягивают! Картинка грустного затяжного осеннего дождя ясно встает перед глазами - и словами и звуками нарисованная. А еще ТАКОЕ ощущение одушевления! Все, как у людей - и печальное настроение, а рядом - кто-то искренне заинтересованный, готовый понять и выслушать: "Что случилось?", а потом взять кусочек печали себе... Детям именно так говорить не буду... Но о печали и сочувствии обязательно побеседуем! И для роста детской души, и для того, чтобы в голосах именно такие мягкие интонации зазвучали!

Песни разные-разные! Вслушаться, вдуматься, "влюбиться", оценить сразу все - просто невозможно! Поэтому, наверное, тоже: "Продолжение следует!"

----------


## mara61

Алла Анатольевна! Спасибо за новый диск! Вы - талантливый композитор. Особенно покорила пляска рябинок с Орешками.

----------


## лариса61

Ура! Алла Анатольевна! Я тоже приобрету обязательно ваш очередной диск и у меня их уже будет четыре, не прослушав еще я уже заранее знаю, что там волшебство, которое украсит наши занятия и праздники, а мы взрослые будем радоваться красоте ваших песен. Спасибо вам за то, что вы есть у нас и пусть ваши добрые,  милые песенки рождаются и радуют снова и снова всех детишек на нашей планете! С уважением к вам Лариса!

----------


## Vitolda

Снова и снова слушаю... С каждым днем все больше люблю эти песни! С каждым прослушиванием нахожу что-то новое и удивительное для себя! Поэтому опять - продолжение..

Настолько разные по характеру и содержанию песни! Именно поэтому не сразу сообразила, что в "Грибной полянке" и "Осенних дарах" сходный литературный прием используется: начинается куплет одинаковыми словами, а продолжение - разное. Самое интересное, что это не делает содержание однообразным, наоборот, постепенно делает картинку ярче, шире, подробнее, интересней, красочней! В "Грибной полянке" - с каждым куплетом на картинке дополнительный штрих появляется - яркий, цветной (каждый раз другого цвета пятнышко это на картинке) - новый грибок вырастает... К концу песни полная картинка вырисовывается. А в "Осенних дарах" - общее начало куплета как бы страничку переворачивает - и оказываемся мы то в саду, то в огороде, то в лесу... А все вместе - общую картинку щедрой урожайной Осени создает. 

в музыкальном плане совершенно разные песни!!! Задорная детская песенка "Грибная полянка"  прямо таки просит инсценирование! Моментально запоминается легкая, но вовсе не примитивная мелодия, которую с огромным удовольствием подхватят ребята! А "Осенние дары" - зажигательный твист! Да и как не отметить ТАКОЙ урожай, о котором в песне поется - и овощной, и фруктовый, и ягодный - такой яркой песней! Просто невозможно не подхватить, и не запеть вместе с Полиной! Никого не оставит равнодушным синкопированная мелодия песни - ни исполнителей, ни слушателей! Обязательно захочется и спеть красиво, чисто, в характере, и подчеркнуть этот ритм  движениями!

СПАСИБО!!!
Так нравятся песни, что каждый день тороплю наступление сентября, чтобы уже вместе с ребятами к ним прикоснуться! А в то же время еще хочется наслушаться, надышаться, налюбоваться ими, найти новые нюансы... Продолжение следует...

----------


## Vitolda

А пока сентябрь еще не наступил мне очень хочется сделать каждую из этих замечательных песен совсем-совсем разноцветными! Сразу о каждой мысли в голове крутятся, представляю мысленно клип, который сделаю... 
Некоторые клипы уже не только в голове живут! С таким удовольствием работается!!! Ведь каждый клип - возможность прикоснуться к уже ставшим любимыми песням, повод снова и снова слушать их!  
Сегодня снова к двум песням, о которых писала несколько дней назад, повернутся хочу.. Они не только красивые, яркие, образные, разноцветные - но еще и очень "вкусные"!

Фрагмент видео к песне *"Осени дары"*

----------


## Vitolda

И еще один фрагмент клипа... К песне* "Грибная полянка"*




СПАСИБО за песни! За удовольствие, которое получаю и просто слушая, и пытаясь дополнительно раскрасить!!! 
И к песне я пока не к каждой прикоснулась... И СПАСИБО пока только от меня, а не от моих ребят и взрослых... Так что - "Продолжение следует..."

----------


## aichka

> Фрагмент видео к песне "Осени дары"





> И еще один фрагмент клипа... К песне "Грибная полянка"


*
Ой, как же приятно! А как красиво!!! Боже мой!

Хочу этих овощей, хочу попасть на эту волшебную, красивую осеннюю полянку- из жаркого, раскаленного солнцем города.. даже прохладнее стало- как будто свежий помидорчик проглотила и благодатную тень на полянке ощутила..

Спасибо, Иришка! С твоими клипами мои песни стали как будто бы ярче, объёмнее, более зримыми и ощутимыми, реальными! Теперь можно увидеть эти овощи, почти почувствовать вкус и запах беленького грибочка..

 Ты делаешь мне такие подарки - просто нет слов, чтобы выразить мою благодарность!

Спасибо большущее, Ирочка!*

----------


## irysichka

Аллочка, песни просто прелесть! С нетерпением будем ждать новых шедевров. :040:

----------


## aichka

> Аллочка, песни просто прелесть! С нетерпением будем ждать новых шедевров.


Спасибо большое, Ирочка! Мне очень и очень приятно, что мои песни пришлись вам по душе!

Буквально три недели назад вышел *новый мой осенний диск "Разноцветная Осень".*

Буду рада, если песни и из этого третьего осеннего диска вам понравятся!

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138796 

По- прежнему, можно послушать в каждой теме краткий по-куплетный обзор всех песен! :Yes4:

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

Алла Анатольевна,вставила ваши замечательные песни в новый сценарий до Осени,ещё раз вам огромное спасибо за ваше творчество.С уваж Оля.

----------


## Мандарин

Алла Анатольевна! Класс. Замечательные Песни! Уже звучат в душе......

----------


## Виноград

Дорогая Алла Анатольевна, вчера получила от Вас новый диск, правда через дочь, это она заказывает их для меня, я сама как-то в этом деле не очень....Но это не главное. А главное это то, что он у меня есть. Недавно я побывала в ваших краях /Оптина пустынь/ и увидела такую красоту, которая остается в сердце навсегда.Я позволяю себе думать , что эта божественная  природа и Ваш врожденный талант, помогают Вам создавать такие чудесные песни для детей, красивые танцевальные композиции и праздники в которых красной нитью проходит добро и любовь.Я очень рада, что в моей жизни произошла  встреча с вашим творчеством. Спасибо Вам за все! Успехов и творческого вдохновения!!! Екатерина.

----------


## mara400

Очень красивая песенка "Солнечные лучики вышли погулять". Спасибо, Алла Анатольевна, за ваше творчество! 
У меня в копилочке "лежит" ваш "Журавлик" - но пока нет такого музыкального мальчика для исполнения.

----------


## Vitolda

Осталось всего два дня лета... А у нас уже два дня назад по-настоящему осенняя погода за окном - с то и дело начинающимся дождем, с порывистым ветром и совсем не летней прохладой... 
Лето, прощай!!! 
Позади отпуск, сбывшиеся надежды, выполненные планы и мечты, часть из которых пока мечтами остаются... Целый год откладываем что-то на летнее время - и вот оно закончилось.. Будем вспоминать с благодарностью и ждать следующего лета, снова строить свои планы...
Это для нас, взрослых...
А у детей - все ярче и насыщенней! Позади яркое солнце и тепло! И радость открытий! Как хорошо, если мы, взрослые, помогли им и с романтикой реки, и с таинственностью леса познакомиться! Долго вспоминать будут, что-то может быть всю жизнь!
А впереди - осень.. 
И вместе с осенью - начало нового круга занятий, праздников... Не только новые заботы, волнения и трудности, но и радость общения, яркие краски музыки, песен и танцев. Для меня и моих детей уже третья осень в первую очередь Аллиными песнями раскрашена будет! Как здорово, что и яркости и пастели в эту картину теперь добавят песни "Разноцветной осени!"   Весь месяц слушаю, пою, любуюсь, пытаюсь "увидеть" каждую песню на экране компьютера в клипе, а в голове - в исполнении своих детей... С каждым днем все больше люблю каждую из них! И звонкий оркестр для Осени, и задорный танец рябинок и орешков, и задумчивую "Дождливую песню", и яркое "Осеннее танго"... Да все 12 песен перечислить надо бы, ни одна равнодушной не оставляет! Этой осенью зазвучат они в моем саду впервые... А потом будем встречаться с ними снова и снова, каждой осенней порой, и не уставать благодарить автора за счастье этих встреч! 
Скоро осень... Еще два дня осталось... А пока - 

*"Лето, прощай!"*

----------


## лариса61

Алла Анатольевна, у Вас красота во всем! Я всегда с такой жадностью слушаю Ваши творения! Спасибо за эти минуты счастья! А наша Ирина вдвойне украсила Ваши песенки-чудесенки, так бы и слушал, глядя на такую красоту! Ваше творчество заряжено светом, теплом, добром! СПАСИБО!...... СПАСИБО!........СПАСИБО!

----------


## Анетта

Уважаемая Аллочка, огромное спасибо за новый, разноцветно-музыкально-шуршащий и переливающийся золотыми красками диск. С такими песнями и осень воспринимается по-другому. Интересен выбор жанров. Думаю, детям понравится! Будем работать и радоваться наступлению осенних деньков! Спасибо!

----------


## Ада

*Алла Анатольевна! СПАСИБО!* Очень нравятся Ваши материалы!

----------


## хрусталь

Аллочка, огромное спасибо! С Вашим творчеством работается легко и с настроением. Она как заряд жизнеутверждающей энергии. Продолжайте творить!

----------


## елена1234

Прослушала песни в кратком исполнении и уже влюбилась большинство песен.  сама уже не могу дождаться когда смогу приобрести диск.. скорей бы!!!!!!!

----------


## Гаяник

Милая Аллочка Анатольевна! Вышла с отпуска 1 сентября и уже вход пошли ваши песенки. Во первых огромное спасибо за ваши Осенние песенки. Получив их я ещё и ещё раз убеждаюсь, что Ваше творчество заслуживает Высшей похвалы!!! "Улетают журавли", " Рябинушка", " Осень-золотинушка", Прощание с дождём" и все все остальные песенки, такой замечательный, богатый материал. Занимаясь с детьми, получаю огромное удовольствие. На работе пою, дома пою. Вы самая, самая!!!

----------


## елена1234

Сегодня наслаждалась песнями из третьего диска " Разноцветная осень". Действительно наслаждение!!!  И еще, мне так нравятся аранжировки песен!! Особая благодарность Вашему, Алла Анатольевна аранжировщику!!! И девочкам с их хрустальными голосами!! Удивляюсь, как и когда  Вы все успеваете????!!!!

----------


## МарСух

Дорогая Алла Анатольевна! Огромное спасибо за Ваше творчество! с ним и жить и работать проще и светлее! Песни с Ваших дисков звучат во всех городах и все не устают ими восхищаться! Спасибо за третий диск!

----------


## aichka

Спасибо большущее, девочки, за тёплые отзывы о песнях!

Я сама даже не знаю - что из них взять в этом году, а что в следующем... но остановиться уже невозможно!

Вовсю танцуем со среднячками "Танец орешков и рябинок", с малышами "Танец с рыжим листочком" и играем, инсценируем  "Грибную полянку", а с любимыми подготовишками поём и "Разноцветную осень" в народном стиле, и "Осенние дары" в стиле твиста, и лирическую "Дождливую песенку" будем делать с проигрышами на металлофонах... танцуем с листьями под "Лето, прощай", вообще, дел- невпроворот, и всё хочется взять- ещё и ещё!

Спасибо, мои хорошие, что и вам тоже нравятся эти песни! 
Надеюсь, что ваша фантазия и воображение сотворят из этих песен чудесные номера для наших детей!

----------


## Lelechka555@yandex.ru

Дорогая наша Аллочка Анатольевна! Ваши песни - сказка! Ваши танцы - сплошное восхищение! Ваши оркестры - бесконечное уважение к вам и вашим прекрасным деткам! Спасибо вам большое! Ни минутки не сомневалась в покупке всех ваших дисков!. Уже просмотрела ваш видео семинар по муз. ритм. движениям. Скорее хочу купить и ваше увлекательное пособие "Учимся петь и танцевать, играя". Вы необыкновенный и талантливый человек!. Творите и радуйте нас далее! СПАСИБО ВАМ ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!!!!

----------


## olga kh

Аллочка, я опять заблудилась-заплутала на твоих осенних дорожках) Завертелись-закружились мысли в осеннем танце. Вероятно, покажется тебе все слишком просто (твои-то же дети всегда удивляют разнообразными перестроениями, множеством танцевальных движений, выразительностью своей...) Но все равно будем с детьми стараться, чтобы достойно показать твои песни в танце. "Лето, прощай!" - будем танцевать со старшими и подготовительными девочками. Шарфики у нас есть осенних расцветок с переходами, очень уж хороши они и для оформления, и как атрибут для танцев. Учимся пока все вместе, без определенных мест. Главное, чтоб почувствовали настроение. Даю возможность поимпровизировать самим - полетать, покружиться...
А потом зовем мальчишек и начинаем перепляс на "Грибной полянке". Тоже пока основные движения разучиваем. А потом я решила, что будут танцевать по очереди пары детей (сначала девочка с боровичком, потом другая девочка - и грибок другой...где про опят - там опята выйдут - трое или четверо, в маленьком кружочке потанцуют, а потом все в большой круг пойдут и общий танец у них получится...) Так вот задумала, а что будет получаться - пока и не знаю))) Но очень хочется, чтобы получилось все!!!! Думаю, что песни твои мне подмогой будут БОЛЬШУЩЕЙ!!!))) Да, и оркестр тоже очень хочется! Аллочка, а там в 3 куплете на чем играете? Или чем? Шуршалочки нужны. Так вы погремушки используете или султанчики-шуршунчики?..

----------


## aichka

Олечка, спасибо большое! Ты всегда такая выдумщица и фантазерка! 

Никогда не забуду, как ты взяла мою песню "Новогодние мотыльки" - на вход к ёлке, сделав всем деткам на пальчики бабочки- мотыльки - потрясающе оригинально! :Tender:  Никогда бы я сама не додумалась! :No2: 
Так что с твоим оригинальным мышлением и воображением у тебя получатся замечательные номера- я даже не сомневаюсь!




> Да, и оркестр тоже очень хочется! Аллочка, а там в 3 куплете на чем играете? Или чем? Шуршалочки нужны. Так вы погремушки используете или султанчики-шуршунчики?..


В третьем куплете оркестра, по тексту -шуршат листочки в такт музыке - мы так и делаем: плоскостные листочки из картона шуршат- скользящими движениями потираем друг о друга этими плоскостными сторонами: листочек о листочек, получается такое негромкое шуршание, почти натуральный звук - как настоящими листочками... :Aga:

----------


## olga kh

Спасибо большое))) Как хорошо, что столько голов у нас здесь)))))))) что-нибудь да "выудишь" полезное!!!

----------


## ЕРМАКОВА СВЕТЛАНА

Алла Анатольевна!Огромное спасибо за ваш новый альбом это очередной шедевр, который радует  мою душу и души маленьких моих воспитанников.Мы с наслаждением поём и танцуем под ваши прекрасные мелодии.Хочется пожелать Вам творческих  находок,вдохновения и всех земных благ.

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Аллочка, получила новый диск - "Разноцветная Осень". Прослушала твое творение - в душе фейерверк чувств. Песни на любой вкус: от веселой, радостной, до душевной, трогательной. Мелодии сразу запоминаются и остаются в душе. Аллочка, твои песни любят все. И как их не любить, когда в них звучит не только мелодия, но и стихи, не "стишки", а стихи - осмысленные, содержательные, и понятные тем, для кого они адресованы. А музыкальное сопровождение....... Все на высшем уровне. Я очень рада, что у меня есть все твои диски. С удовольствием поем песни на праздниках. А ребятишки поют еще и на улице, в группе, дома..... Плохую песню петь не будешь, ты ее просто забудешь. Твои же песни всегда на слуху!!!! СПАСИБО, МАСТЕР, ТЕБЕ ЗА ТВОРЧЕСТВО!!!! Я рекомендую всем музыкантам приобрести диски Аллы Евтодьевой. Вы об этом не пожалеете.*

----------


## VITA786

Дорогая Алла Анатольевна!  Теперь и я обладатель вашего  осеннего музыкального подарка под названием "Разноцветная осень"
Какое разнообразие жанров: тут и полечка,и вальс,и танго. Действительно калейдоскоп осенних настроений.  Песни ваши, Алла Анатольевна, любимы не только дошкольниками,но и воспитателями.  Уважаемые коллеги  сделайте подарок себе и детям - приобретите диск и ни капельку не пожалеете!

----------


## лариса61

Алла Анатольевна, здравствуйте! С младшей группы и до подготовительной в нашем садике звучат всеми нами любимые ваши песенки.  И конечно ваши танцы которыми Вы щедро делитесь. Вот уж действительно как мало этого спасибо, от души Вам особое доброе спасибо, низкий поклон от всего нашего садика. Пусть с вами всегда будут рядом доброта, красота и счастье! СПАСИБО!!!!!!

----------


## z.ira

Аллочка, вчера получила диск ваших осенних песен. Не могу передать своего восторга!  Уже два года подряд пели песню "улетают журавли" , я подбирала её на слух и дети пели под ф-но. Сегодня спели под минусовку - просто фантастика. Спасибо!!!!!

----------


## Урдомчанка

Добрый вечер, Алла Анатольевна! Сегодня днем перевела на Ваш счет денежки (2 000 р) на сборники  "Осенние песни" и "Осень малышам". С большим нетерпением буду ждать от Вас ссылки на эти диски. чтобы насладиться и этим вашим творением и донести его до детишек!!! Спасибо!

----------


## Урдомчанка

Алла Анатольевна, спасибо за быстрый ответ. Я все получила. а на счет сообщения в теме не подумала :Blush2:  В следующий раз буду сообразительнее!!! :Meeting:

----------


## kuob

Здравствуйте, Алла Анатольевна!

Очень благодарна Вам за Ваше творчество. Я знаю, нередко музыкальные руководители сочиняют что-то новенькое, для украшения своих праздничных сценариев. Но Вы настолько щедры, что делитесь с другими своими шедеврами. Затрачивая свои силы, средства, время, а главное большой талант и чистую душу. Не каждый способен на это!

Огромная Вам благодарность! И с нетерпением ждём Ваших новых песен!

Спасибо!  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## ybayba

*aichka*, Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна! только что перечислила денежки на вас счет через Сбербанк онлайн. очень бы хотелось приобрести ваш сборник " Осень -малышам" Моя почта  ybayba@mail.ru  с уважением Светлана.

----------


## ybayba

Получила, прослушала...и еще раз прослушала, а "Капельки" и "Хоровод зверушек с Осенью" еще раз. ООООчень довольна!!! СПАСИБО Алла Анатольевна!!! Так как нахожусь на больничном завтра еще разок прослушаю!Никто не торопит-можно наслаждаться прослушиванием чудесных ваших песен!  Еще раз СПАСИБО!!! :Tender:

----------


## Тома 21

Дорогая Алла Анатольевна! Большое спасибо Вам за  диск "Разноцветная Осень!" Песенки такие чудесные! Это такое наслаждение слушать их и петь!!!Дальнейших успехов Вам и творческого вдохновения!

----------


## Юлия Калашникова

Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна,  с удовольствием поём Ваши чудесные песни "Капельки", "Листопадная", "Золотой огонёк", "Танец с листочками"-детям очень нравится, а я, наконец, услышала как дети поют, так как подобранные тональности так удобны детям, что я думаю- зачем вообще люди пишут песни для детей в неудобных тональностях? Ещё в том году,  в-основном на утренниках было слышно меня, а теперь родители, наконец услышат и своих детей! "Осень малышам" нами освоена и теперь с удовольствием приступим к изучению Ваших песен с новых дисков, которые я у Вас приобрела. Спасибо!!!!!

----------


## yu-k-a

Алла Анатольевна, спасибо за такой чудесный диск!
На ближайший осенний праздник всего одна песенка "Листопадная" будет - детки от нее в восторге, а уж в следующем году развернусь на полную) Уже начала писать сценарий под песенки) Спасибо огромное за Ваш труд и творчество!!!!

Согласна с Юлей Калашниковой, что часто приходится транспонировать детские песни в удобные тональности, и задумываешься - для кого же пишут авторы, такое ощущение, что абсолютно без оглядки на возраст. У вас же все очень удобно и доступно для малышек

----------

aichka (29.07.2016)

----------


## Tysia

Аллуся! Мои девочки (и я с ними, конечно!) дарим тебе подарочек! (Расслабься после курсов!!) 

Мои девочки поют  песню *"Ягодки лесные"* с твоего последнего осеннего диска "Разноцветная Осень"!
Вспоминаем о лете!

----------


## лариса61

Девочки! Все-таки, какая у нас хорошая профессия...... Дарить детям, их родителям, да вообще всем такую красоту! Милая наша, всеми любимая Аллочка Анатольевна, спасибо вам за ваши песенки, танцы, методики, которыми вы щедро с нами  делитесь.Сколько в ваших песенках искренности, тепла и доброты.Поэтому они поются, обыгрываются и всегда востребованы. Я даже не представляю свои праздники, занятия без вашего творчества. С ними я уверенна себя чувствую, с ними легко и надежно. В конце октября отшумят в нашем садике осенние праздники.У меня 5 групп и в каждой группе звучат Аллины песенки. Мы их очень любим..... Мне очень хочется тоже выставить видео ваших песенок, но я к сожалению этого не разу не делала, но все равно буду учиться этому. С уважением Лариса.

----------


## Akkulina

Дорогая Алла Анатольевна! Изучая  и работая с репертуаром из ваших песен, хочу выразить особую благодарность за отличный музыкальный материал! Хочется слушать и слушать...., но самый главный катализатор - это слышание этих произведений в детском исполнении ребятишками нашего детского сада в непосредственной непринуждённой обстановке (в коридоре родителям, на улице, на прогулке...) с таким удовольствием, желанием, на подхвате даже те, кто не очень любит петь! С такими песнями пробуждается любовь к песне! Спасибо от всего сердца! Будьте благословенны! И пусть Господь направляет Вас в вашем творчестве!

----------


## mochalova19

Алла Анатольевна,в песенки осенние мы просто влюблены!Поём их с удовольствием!Спасибо от души!
[IMG]http://*********org/6599458.gif[/IMG]

----------


## aichka

Дорогие девочки! Не успеем оглянуться, как Осень замашет своим желтым листочком....


[img]http://*********ru/7315633.jpg[/img]

*Клипы к песням- Ирочки Бариновой!
 Благодарность ей безмерная!*

*"Что такое Осень?" / песня из диска "Что такое Осень?"/
*




*"Разноцветная Осень" / песня из диска "Разноцветная Осень"/*

----------


## aichka

...продолжаем петь про Осень - песни из моих осенних дисков...
*
Клипы к песням - чудесной Ирочки Бариновой!*
*
"Дождливая песенка" / диск "Разноцветная Осень"/*

----------


## aichka

*"Разговор листьев" / диск "Разноцветная Осень"/*

----------


## aichka

*"Осенние дары" / диск "Разноцветная Осень"/*

----------


## Vitolda

> Дорогие девочки! Не успеем оглянуться, как Осень замашет своим желтым листочком....


Посмотрела, как ребята поют Аллины песни и уже в осень захотелось! Чтобы прямо сейчас, минуя отпкуск, вместе со своими ребятами погрузиться в эти волшебные осенние песни!!! 

Смотрю видео - и хочется сказать, что звучит моя любимая песня! Но включаю следующее - и снова мысль о "любимой"! Потому что все они, такие разные по жанру и характеру - любимые, и выбрать среди них "САМУЮ" - просто невозможно!!!

А исполнение Аллиными ребятами песням новых красок добавили!!! Ярких, разноцветных! Осеннюю картинку рисуют они не только чисто пропевая мелодию и отчетливо донося до нас слова песен! То задора и огня, то плавности, то величавости добавляют в картину их движения! Искрится, сверкает картинка детскими неравнодушными глазами! 

Смотрю, слушаю снова и снова! И хочется в осень! Чтоб своим ребятам принести Аллины Осенние песни, заразить их своей любовью! И в этом мне помогут и Аллины ребята! Ведь невозможно равнодушным остаться, слушая и глядя на них!




> Клипы к песням- Ирочки Бариновой!
> Благодарность ей безмерная!


Какое огромное удовольствие - любое обращение к таким песням!!! Не только в работе с ребятами! Руки сами так и тянутся, чтобы попробовать увидеть то, о чем поется!!! В них же и музыка и текст вдохновляют, подталкивают!!! Такие образы и сравнения!!! 
Вот, например, в "Дождливой песенке": "Лишь вчера был золотистым листопад, а сегодня краски яркие ты смыл!" Ну как не попытаться увидеть???

----------


## aichka

*Танец  с листьями для малышей и средней группы

"Милый рыженький листок" / из авторского диска "Разноцветная Осень"/*

----------


## aichka

*"Танец рябинок и орехов" / средняя группа/

/ из авторского диска "Разноцветная Осень"/*

----------


## veter-koteyka

:Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj: 

Хочу диск "Разноцветная осень"!
Во многие композиции влюблена посредством просмотра видео с утренников. :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender: 



> пополнение карты Visa СБ


Как это сделать белорусам?
Ну ОООООООООООчень хочется :Derisive: 


 :flower:

----------


## aichka

> Как это сделать белорусам?
> Ну ОООООООООООчень хочется


Галечка! Спасибо большое за добрые слова! Очень приятно! 
Девочки  из Белоруссии оплачивают или через почту, или через банк- по системе "BLIZKO" - так, видимо, им удобнее!

Если что - пиши в личку или по скайпу!

----------


## veter-koteyka

Алла Анатольевна, дорогая! Наслушалась я песен с диска *"Разноцветная осень"* от души! Понравилось ВСЕ! :Ok: 

Могу сказать, что для меня, как для абсолютного практика, все треки мгновенно трансформировались в идеи: что, когда, куда и зачем.

Вообще, это свойство не только песен с этого диска. Стопроцентно ВСЕ Ваши песни универсально-практичны. У Вас есть способность песенно охватывать всю амплитуду идей музыкальных руководителей. Задумала ты ввести в сюжет праздника "лесную" осеннюю тематику - нА тебе *"Грибная полянка"*, *"Звери к осени готовы", "Танец орехов и рябинок", "Ягодки лесные"*. Захотелось про огород поговорить - вот вам *"Осенние дары"*. И это только с последнего диска. 

А уж до чего хороши любимые мной шумовые "штучки"!!! - в особенности "Оркестр для Осени". А Ваши пресловутые проигрыши - это отдельная тема! Как иной раз не хватает нам эдаких приятных уху оркестровых "изюминок". И здесь Вы снова предоставляете музыкантам возможность для собственного творчества. Это превосходно!

Ну и под занавес моего сообщения, о полюбившихся особенно... *"Дождливая песенка", "Лето прощай"*и *"Осеннее танго"* - столько лирики, мелодики, стройности! Слушая Ваших деток, потом плюс и минус, рождается вера в свои силы. А музыка... А ТАКАЯ МУЗЫКА непременно поможет! 

Драгоценная Алла Анатольевна! Благодарю Вас! Творите! Творите! Творите! Невзирая ни на что!

Непроходящего Вам вдохновения! :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------

Vitolda (06.09.2020)

----------


## Ронина Татьяна

Мы - дети и педагоги нашего детского сада с удовольствием присоединяемся к Вашему мнению!. Уже второй год использую в работе песни Аллы Анатольевны  - они просто замечательные!!!

----------


## irinavalalis

> "Дождливая песенка" / диск "Разноцветная Осень"/


Алла Анатольевна! Что за чудо, как ребятки играют и поют! А с каким удовольствием! От души! Восторг!

----------


## Vitolda

Не перестаю удивляться насколько разные все песни Аллы! Даже тогда, когда вроде бы об одном и том же в них поется! 
В трех дисках осенних песен 5 песен о дожде. Но настолько разными получились картинки, нарисованные  словами и музыкальными звуками!!!

*«Капельки»* из «Осени малышам»…  Трогательные, как все крошки! Нежные, звонкие, легкие, звенящие!
Одно из самых первых моих потрясений среди песен Аллы, один из первых и самых дорогих мне клипов…  




*«Колючий дождик»* из диска «Что такое Осень?» - действительно остренький и колкий, но вовсе не сердитый!!! Он весело стучит по зонтикам, как по бубнам, и заливает дорожки огромными лужами, по которым можно весело шагать в сапогах! Вот и звучит песенка звонко и весело!




А грибной дождик в песне *«Как растут грибы»* из этого же диска приглашает поиграть!  Озорная песенка, заводная и задорная! Как иначе, ведь дождик в прятки играет, то босиком бегает, то в башмачках шажком шагает – и все это вместе с песенкой! 




В *«Прощании с дождем»* дождик повзрослевший. Тоже легкий и звонкий, но уже не беззаботный, а серьезный, задумчивый…  о прошлом и будущем раздумья…  В песне и о смене времен года рассказано, и о круговороте воды в природе.. Но ТАК поэтично!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  А в музыке и легкие звонкие капли дождя слышны и завораживающая красота зимней сказки!




Самый грустный дождик в *«Дождливой песенке»* из «Разноцветной осени».  Но песня вовсе не уныло звучит! Печально и ласково! А дождик хоть и затяжной, но не скучный и монотонный, а мелодичный и потрясающе красивый! Краски на городской картинке смывает, а вот звуковая картинка - очень яркой остается!




Такие разные у Аллы песни! Даже тогда, когда вроде бы об одном и том же! Поэтому ТАК трудно выбирать! КАЖДУЮ использовать хочется!!! Каждую и принесу ребятам - что-то петь будем, что-то просто слушать!

СПАСИБО!!!

----------

Ладога (12.09.2020)

----------


## aichka

Золотая моя Ирочка! Ну как не умилиться и не удивиться твоему мастерству, как не быть благодарной твоей летописи моих песен за многие годы? Проследить- как тема дождя проходит через все осенние диски - это потрясающая находка и удивительная "диагностика" моих дождливых песен!
Мне самой не приходило в голову пролистать эти песни дождливой тематики одну за другой... а сейчас послушала- и ещё раз покорена твоим прочтением моих песен!
Как интересно мне самой проследить развитие этой темы, её ответвления ТВОИМИ глазами!
Умница ты, Ирочка!
Огромное тебе спасибо за твою музыкальность, любовь, талант, удивительный вкус и мастерство!
Благодарности нет предела...
[img]http://*********net/7093170.jpg[/img]

----------


## МУРЁНКА

*Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна! Огромное спасибо Вам за Ваше творчество, я Ваша преданная поклонница,пусть МУЗА никогда не покидает ВАС!*  :Tender:

----------


## irinchik2506

Алла Анатольевна,большое вам спасибо,за ваше творчество!Получила ваш диск и воодушивилась,так страшно выходить после длительного декретного отпуска,но с таким репертуаром думаю все получится!Еще раз спасибо!

----------


## Vitolda

Не знаю, кто во мне сейчас говорит больше.. Может быть теоретик-музыковед... Потому провожу линеечки, полосочки в осенних песнях Аллы .. В голове своей группирую их то по содержанию, то по жанрам, то по возрастам.. Ищу общее... И не перестаю удивляться необыкновенному разнообразию! 
А может быть  - до сих пор такой же ребенок в душе, как мои дошколята... Так же как они, не могу бездействовать, наблюдать со стороны.. Потому не только бесконечно, без устали слушаю (это тоже как у малышей! СКОЛЬКО они готовы слушать знакомые любимые сказки и песни!), но и пою одна и - хорошо, что уже осень началась - вместе с ребятами! А еще хочется внимательно рассмотреть и потрогать руками! 
Но громче всего говорит голос счастливого человека! Счастливого просто от того, что шагает по дорожкам этих необыкновенных, замечательных песен!!! Внимательно слушая и глядя широко открытыми глазами...

Вот здесь -   http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5055082 - по дождливой дорожке прошагала!
Вот здесь -   http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5057035 - по грибной!

А сегодня на яркую рябиновую повернула!
СКОЛЬКО рябин в осенних песнях Аллы!!! Не случайно, наверное, имя автора об алом цвете ягод напоминает!

И снова песни ТАКИЕ разные!!! 

*"Танец с рябинкой"* из диска *"Осень - малышам"* для девочек-малышек. В таких песнях для танца у Аллы меня всегда удивляет сочетание простоты и красоты. ОООчень далеко от примитивности!!! А потому не только детям не надоедает, но и взрослым!




Еще одни танец, из диска *"Разноцветная осень"* - *"Парный танец рябинок и орехов"*. Это для ребят чуть постарше...Тут уже жанр другой - веселый, задорный гопачек! Не устоять на месте! А что за чудо идея - пары рябинок и орешков!




А для больших ребят - две песни о рябине в народном стиле. И все равно -  разные!  Строгая величавая *"Рябина"* из *"Осени малышам"*




И очень плавная, с распевами слогов, красивейшая *"Рябинушка"* из диска *"Что такое осень?"*




Рябинка появляется не только в тех песнях, которые целиком ей посвящены. Она украшает ягодками-огоньками лесную полянку, на которой Осень водит хоровод со зверятами. И она же с поклоном дарит свои ягоды на память уходящей Разноцветной Осени!




Пока писала - поняла, что голос теоретика замолчал совсем... Не хочется ТАКИЕ песни на части разбирать, сравнивать и делать выводы...  Остался восторженный голос ребенка! По-прежнему хочется рассмотреть и потрогать! А потому снова и снова будем петь! И не смогу отказать себе в удовольствии сделать клип!
И громче всего звучит голос счастливого человека, окруженного красотой и гармонией звуков музыки и слов! 

*Спасибо за счастье!*

----------


## aichka

*Милая Ирочка!  Нет таких слов, чтобы высказать благодарность за твои чудесные фильмы!

Рука не поднимается написать - за чудесную работу- потому что ЭТУ КРАСОТУ никак нельзя назвать работой... эти воплощенные в образы эмоции вызывают ответную волну самых светлых и радужных чувств  светлого восторга и радости!

Сменяющиеся кадры создают такую гармоничную картину песен, что и сама песня воспринимается более глубоко, объемно и полно!

И я, наконец, так четко и ясно поняла особенность твоих фильмов, узнаваемость именно твоей кисти - каждая картина,  подобранные эффекты - создают ощущение такого ПРОСТОРА,  - каждый твой кадр наполнен ВОЗДУХОМ, смотришь на кадр- и полное ощущение, что вокруг столько свежести, открытости, незамкнутости, а открытости, бесконечного, светлого простора вокруг каждого листочка, золотой ветки, кисти рябины.. ощущение , что сейчас взгляд откроет ещё больше неба, разлитого простора, свежего воздуха! твои картины- каждый кадр- ДЫШИТ свежестью и яркостью! В них не напичкано множества ненужностей - каждый кадр достоин и самодостаточен, каждый кадр несет свою драматургию, свой смысл и не нуждается в лишних дополнениях...

Вот, я поняла и посмотрев ещё  и ещё раз, убедилась - в твоих фильмах, пронизанных любовью к музыке, так легко ДЫШАТЬ, ВОЗДУХ в каждом кадре!
 Воздух, простор и распахнутость, открытость и полет!

Так может делать только человек с Большой буквы, добрый и тонко чувствующий и жизнь, и Музыку!

Спасибо тебе за твою неповторимость!*

[img]http://*********su/6102248.gif[/img]

----------


## Vitolda

_Несправедливым показалось, что дорожка по грибным местам в осенних Аллиных дисках живет только на старничках в моей мастерской... Раз по этим замечательным дискам шагаю, значит здесь ей и место!_

КАК мне нравится *"Грибная полянка"* из диска *"Разноцветная осень"*!!! Яркая, задорная! Еще и с разными грибами ребят знакомит! СКОЛЬКО эпитетов в тексте! Для каждого гриба - свои! А мелодия запоминается моментально, уже с середины песни невольно мурлыкать начинаешь! Песню не только петь хочется, но и двигаться нее, настолько заводная музыка!




И о других "грибных" песнях из Аллиных осенних дисков не вспомнить не могу, снова удивляясь, насколько они разные! 
*"Танец грибочков"* для малышей из диска *"Осень-малышам"*. Такой понятный малышам! Просто, но вовсе не элементарно! 




И как не вспомнить снова об озорной песенке *"Как растут грибы?"* из диска *"Что такое осень?"*! Хочется вместе с грибами в прятки поиграть!!!




Пишу, и снова думаю о том, какие песни этой осенью в свой репертуар возьму... Хорошо, что песни у Аллы разные не только по характеру, но и по возрастной адресации! Значит можно и малышам, и средним и подготовишкам песни подобрать!

----------

лядова (23.04.2016)

----------


## ВЕРНИСАЖ

*УРААА!!!! Я ТОЖЕ СТАЛА СЧАСТЛИВОЙ ОБЛАДАТЕЛЬНИЦЕЙ ОСЕННЕГО ДИСКА "ЧТО ТАКОЕ ОСЕНЬ?" В ВАШИ ПЕСНИ, АЛЛОЧКА, НЕВОЗМОЖНО НЕ ВЛЮБИТЬСЯ! СПАСИБО ЗА ВАШ ТРУД И ТАЛАНТ! ПОБЕГУ СКОРЕЙ ДЕТОК УЧИТЬ ПЕТЬ ВАШУ КРАСОТУ!*

----------


## Каталея

Алла Анатольевна я начинающий музыкальный педагог, живу в городе Чита Забайкальский край очень бы хотела приобрести ваши диски. Я бы сразу же оплатила, но я не знаю есть ли они еще или хотя бы одно издание из вашего творчества "Учимся петь играя". Очень вас прошу помогите! Или хоть какой ни будь материал. Прошу ответить с уважением Катя.

----------


## aichka

Катюша! Спасибо вам за интерес к моим материалам! Дело в том, что отсылаю и книгу, и диски- ссылкой по электронной почте! Это очень быстро и надежно! То есть вы получите материал в день оплаты!
Если вы захотите приобрести  мою методику или диски с песнями- буду очень рада!
Подробности посмотрите способов оплаты здесь, тут же можно и послушать все диски:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=390 
С уважением Алла.

----------


## ИяНаталия

Алла Анатольевна, здравствуйте! Получила Ваш диск "Разноцветная осень", спасибо огромное!!!! Была нежная весна с "Подарком маме", теперь красивая и такая разная осень!!!!!

----------


## lumarus

Ой, какая же прелесть эти песенки! Сижу и просто таю...
спасибо огромное!

----------


## екат

очень понравилось, талант!

----------


## Елена-ЕВН

Аллв Анатольевна, случайно нашла в интернете Вашу тему и сразу очарована Вашим творчеством! Сразу захотелось петь и танцевать под Ваши песни. Подскажите, пожалуйста, какой диск осенний лучше приобрести  для детей старшей группы? С ув. Елена.

----------


## aichka

> Аллв Анатольевна, случайно нашла в интернете Вашу тему и сразу очарована Вашим творчеством! Сразу захотелось петь и танцевать под Ваши песни. Подскажите, пожалуйста, какой диск осенний лучше приобрести для детей старшей группы? С ув. Елена.


Леночка, спасибо вам за интерес к моим песням! 
По поводу выбора песен по возрастам - я стараюсь собирать песни в диски по разным возрастам, чтобы там были песни танцы- и для малышей, и для средней, и для больших ребяток!

Вот диск "Осень- малышам" - тот именно для малышей и средней группы, а  в диски "Что такое Осень"  и "Разноцветный листопад" собраны песни для разных возрастов!

Ещё очень много зависит от подбора детей в группе: бывает группа сильная, которая легко справляется с любыми песнями по их возрасту, а бывает подбор слабенький, поэтому и песни, танцы им подбираются на возраст меньше..

Лена, вы послушайте в самом первом сообщении этой темы *краткое содержание каждого диска* и на слух решите- какие песни больше подойдут вашим ребяткам, ведь только вы сможете оценить этот баланс: споют- не споют :Yes4: 

А за оценку моих песен спасибо вам большое, очень приятно!

----------


## Filana

Спасибо большое за творчество, купили ваши диски, детям очень нравится!!!

----------


## смоляночка

Алла Анатольевна! Спасибо за Ваши песни, сборники, диски... С праздником Вас! Творческих успехов!

----------


## Дюймовочка

Вот у меня ещё один диск с песнями Аллы Анатольевны!!!! Огромная благодарность вам за ваше творчество! Мои дети с удовольствием поют ваши песни, любят их, они красивые, мелодичные, легко запоминаются. Творческих вам успехов!!!!

----------


## Tatyana L

Аллочка Анатольевна, обожаю Ваши осенние песни и танцы!А уж дети как их любят! Сейчас поем про колючий дождик и осень,осень в лес пришла, так жалко будет с ними расставаться на целый год до следующей осени. Радует то, что зимой будем учить новые Ваши песни. Для меня они пока все новые, и как же здорово открывать для себя это чудо!
СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## Vitolda

Закончилось очень раннее в этом году вторжение зимы. И снова стоит за окном Осень. И звучат в моем саду осенние песни Аллы… 
Как верно Танечка сказала – жалко будет с ними расставаться на целый год!
Я каждый год жалею!!! И тоже успокаиваю себя лишь тем, что впереди у ребят – знакомство, а у меня – новая встреча с Аллиными же чудесными зимними песнями. 
Но пока и прощанье и встреча – впереди!
А сейчас я каждый день слушаю, пою… НАСЛАЖДАЮСЬ песенным осенним чудом!!! Мысленно протягиваю ниточки-тропинки от песни к песне… И гуляю по ним – то по дождливой, то по грибной, то по рябиновой… 
Ну и как же без листопадной дорожки!!! Здесь ТАКИЕ песни звучат!!! Рисовать не умею… А ТАК хочется показать красивейшие картины, которые рисуют в мыслях музыка и слова!!! Вот и пытаюсь рисовать фотографиями… 
Осенние песни Аллы – моя первая ЛЮБОВЬ в ее творчестве!!! Первое знакомство, первое ОТКРЫТИЕ! И первые пробы.. 
Пересматриваю, и думаю, что сейчас – иначе сделала бы.. Наверное лучше.. Но рука не поднимается переделать то, в чем и сейчас любовь к песням живет! 

Гуляю по листопадной дорожке! Вспоминаю, как уже прозвучала песня у моих ребят… Задумываюсь о том, что нужно сделать сейчас, чтобы ребята мои исполнили замечательные песни достойно… Иногда даже о будущем думаю, о том, как следующей осенью познакомлю ребят с новыми для них песнями… И не перестаю удивляться, восхищаться и радоваться ЧУДУ!!!

Разве не чудо - "Листопадная"??? Всегда удивляюсь сочетанию красоты и естественности! Потому и близки песни малышам! Мои озорники средние сейчас испытывают на прочность новенькую молоденькую 18-летнюю воспитательницу, что пришла в наш сад 3 дня назад. Но зазвучала песня - тишина, блестящие глаза и старательность в каждом жесте!




Но это не начало листопадной тропиночки! В самом ее начале два изумительных вальса!!!! 
Лучший среди них выбрать просто невозможно! 
Льющийся планой широкой рекой "Листопад" 




и мечтательный летящий "Золотой листопад". 
Вроде бы и близки между собой по содержанию и даже по жанру, но совсем разные...
 И оба - ЧУДО!




И совсем особенное ЧУДО - "Разговор листьев". 
Листопад - изнутри! Как только такое в голову пришло? 
Музыка в единстве со словами - и задумчивая, и мечтательная, интонации звучат то вопросительные, то мягко "падающие", то ярко взмывающие вверх!!! 




С каким удовольствием каждый день я снова и снова прохожу по дорожкам Аллиных песен!!! Рябиновой, грибной, дождливой.. 
И, конечно. листопадной!!! Что ж за осень без листопадной дорожки? 
СПАСИБО, что звучат на ней ЧУДЕСНЫЕ песни!!!

----------


## aichka

* Милая Ирочка!
Никакими словами невозможно передать мою благодарность тебе!

Я сама с таким удовольствием прохожу по твоим намеченным дорожкам: по грибной, дождливой, рябиновой, а теперь и листопадной!

Такой потрясающий альманах у тебя получается!

Ты делаешь такие нежные и лирические фильмы, а потом, собирая их в осенний букет - удивляешь и разнообразием приёмов, и их насыщенностью и неповторимостью!

Твои необыкновенно красивые клипы заставляют по-новому посмотреть и послушать мои песни, поражаясь их зрелищностью, ведь созданный тобой  богатый видеоряд помогает обретать песне объём и новое зримое  содержание!

Спасибо тебе, моя ЗОЛОТАЯ!*

[img]http://*********su/6224680.png[/img]

----------


## lenik

*Аллочка Анатольевна, спасибо,спасибо, спасибо! За ваши очаровательные песни, за возможность спеть со своими детьми, а Ирочке- за огромное наслаждение полюбоваться природой, так точно увидеть всю красоту чудесных песен!!! С таким удовольствием походить по всем осенним дорожкам... В этом году мы будем с детьми исполнять наш любимый "Колючий дождик", с малышками станцуем с листочками,подготовишки споют и станцуют "Улетают журавли".Откроем праздник в одной из групп с милым рыженьким листочком, а песня "Капельки" - это уже гимн нашей группы "Капелька". Аллочка Анатольевна, СПАСИБО!!!*

----------


## olga kh

"Очарована...околдована..." Я тоже могу признаться в любви к Аллочкиным песням, и именно к осенним, как у Ириши - первая любовь! Поем, поем - не напоемся! Именно осенью (это так слышно!) - вечером, уходя домой, дети в раздевалках напевают "Колючий дождик", "Осень-красавица"... На занятиях так проникновенно поют "Улетают журавли" - сложная мелодия, но стараются, серьезные, повзрослевшие как будто сразу) Очень трогательно смотрится) Провела недавно развлечение небольшое. Получилась встреча в кинозале "Осенняя карусель мелодий". Подумала, если не можем спеть много прекрасных песен, то хотя бы дать возможность послушать их, "увидеть" с помощью видеоклипов. Жаль, что не все прекрасные работы Иришины у меня есть, да и времени бы не хватило все посмотреть. Но все же мы смогли насладиться и тем, что есть! Подпевали с удовольствием, охали, ахали...И пусть будет продолжение, впереди еще ноябрь. Постучусь к Ирише за чудесными фильмами (правда, так и хочется называть ее творения фильмами!) И опять окунемся в вашу, Аллочка, ОСЕНЬ! Вы так хорошо с Ириной вместе прогуливаетесь по осенним дорожкам, что всем нам хочется последовать вашему примеру))) Спасибо вам, КУДЕСНИЦЫ!!!!!!!! :Tender:

----------


## Vitolda

А я сегодня снова получила подтверждение того, что песни Аллины дети поют не только на мзуыкальных занятиях! И не только в свободное время в детском саду по собственному жжеланию (это-то я и сама слышу, проходя мимо групп или гуляющих на участке ребят)! Поют ребята и дома! Причем или ТАК часто, или ТАК выразительно, а может быть ТАК родителям о песнях рассказывают, что и родители не остаются в стороне - поют вместе с редятами, запомнив "с их голоса" песню или пытаются найти следы песен в интернете!!! Несколько раз уже пели у меня мамы чуть не во весь голос на празднике песни вместе с ребятами, или рассказывали о своих поисках.. И каждый раз это - именно вокруг песен Аллы.
Вот и сегодня утром, лишь только зашла я в подготовительную группу, бежит ко мне девочка с горящими глазами и сообщает: "А мы все вместе, с папой, мамой и Максимом (старший брат) смотрели на Ютубе "Улетают журавли". Так красиво! И еще смотреть будем"
Рада и за свой клип, а еще больше - за песню Аллы, которая нашла дорожку сначала к сердцу девочки, а потом - и всей семьи. Кто знает, может быть и совсем взрослой станет она с теплом вспоминать, как все вместе смотрели они маленький фильм о летящих журавлях и звучала в нем НЕОБЫКНОВЕННАЯ песня!!!

----------


## Vitolda

Вот и закончились мои осенние тропинки в этом году! По каждой прогулялась вместе с ребятами – по грибной, дождливой, рябиновой, листопадной… А еще по урожайной, звериной, тропинке-красавице о которых еще не говорила на этой страничке (здесь это еще впереди), а с ребятами заглянула!
Хотела было перечислить все, что использовала Аллиного в этом году, только список уж ОЧЕНЬ большим получится! Ведь на моих осенних праздниках - сплошное ее присутствие!!! Практически без исключения!!! Только по одной песне в каждой группе совсем со стороны. В остальном - либо сценарная идея, либо постановка танца, либо песня, а то и вовсе голос звучит!!!! Сначала во все это с первого звука влюбилась я, а потом - весь мой детский сад!
Праздники прошли на разном уровне – и совсем хорошо, и с потерями эмоцональности в исполнении в сравнении с репетицией… Но, как отметили взрослые, были они одновременно нежными и яркими, благодаря прозвучавшим песням. 
*СПАСИБО!!!*

Через год снова начну ходить с ребятами по осенним дорожкам Аллиных песен… И на эти же полянки зайду, и на другие, еще нами не открытые, загляну… Может быть и к замечательному *«Осеннему танго»* отважусь прикоснуться не только глазами?

----------

linker_59 (15.09.2019)

----------


## ttanya

*Алла Анатольевна! Примите слова огромной благодарности от меня, моих воспитанников, коллег и родителей за осенние песни, композиции осенних хороводов и танцев, которые не первый год звучат в стенах нашего детского сада и так украшают наши праздники.
 Спасибо за Ваше творчество, за щедрость Вашей души, за желание делится с нами своими изюминками!  
 От всей души огромное- СПАСИБО!!!*

----------

Vitolda (28.05.2016)

----------


## aichka

*Дорогие друзья!

Три осенних диска моих песен вы можете послушать и прочесть их содержание здесь:

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138085

А сегодня я хочу вам представить свой новый, 4-ый осенний диск «ОСЕНЬ-КРУЖЕВНИЦА»

В нём собраны танцы и песни  для всех возрастов: от яселек- до подготовительной группы.

Диск включает в себя:
- танцы, песни  и хороводы с листьями для всех возрастов, 
- танцы, игры и песни о дождике.
- овощную песенку для малышей.

С этими мелодиями дети смогут пойти в гости к Осени, увидеть «светофорные» цвета осенних красок, рассмотреть кружева осенних пейзажей, сыграть на колокольчиках с голубыми капельками, потанцевать с зонтиками и поиграть в догонялки с дождиком.

Приятной прогулки!*
*
В комплект входят плюсы, минусы и ноты.

Диски высылаются в день оплаты ссылками на ваш электронный адрес или в личку.*

[img]http://*********su/7239567.jpg[/img]
*КРАТКОЕ ПРОСЛУШИВАНИЕ ПЕСЕН ДИСКА здесь* 

*Узнать о приобретении можно здесь: 
*

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138085

----------

olga kh (26.06.2016), Olyashka (25.06.2016), Vitolda (28.05.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Хочу вам представить свой новый осенний диск «ОСЕНЬ-КРУЖЕВНИЦА»


*Аллочка, как ты умудряешься так сочинять, что услышав твои песни, влюбляешься в них сразу и надолго! Осень ещё далеко и вроде бы рано думать о ней, впереди лето, отдых…  Но во время прослушивания песен из твоего нового диска, невольно начинаешь представлять, какую песню для какой группы можно взять, как обыграть и преподнести, под какую станцевать… Они все такие разные, мелодичные и озорные, лёгкие и завораживающие… Действительно, как осень-кружевница! В общем, хочу-хочу-хочу!!! )))))*

[img]http://*********ru/9917744.gif[/img]

----------

aichka (29.05.2016), lenik (30.05.2016), ttanya (21.06.2016), Vitolda (29.05.2016)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> *Дорогие друзья!
> 
> Три осенних диска моих песен вы можете послушать и прочесть их содержание здесь:
> 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138085
> 
> А сегодня я хочу вам представить свой новый, 4-ый осенний диск 
> «ОСЕНЬ-КРУЖЕВНИЦА»
> 
> ...


*
Ура!!!!!!!!!! Поздравляю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Как здорово!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Уже с первой песни влюбилась!!!
Ох! Аллочка Анатольевна!!! Я в понедельник - в очередь  к Вам!!!!!!!!!
*

----------

aichka (29.05.2016), lenik (30.05.2016), Vitolda (29.05.2016), мандаришка (30.05.2016), Мелодия69 (17.06.2016)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

*Аллочка Анатольевна! Получила диск!
Как обычно - сначала проигрываю сама по нотам! Ай какая ЛЯЛЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
"Овощная" для малышек - целый спектакль!!!!!!!!! Чудо!
"Дождик, поиграй" и "Кап-кап-кап" - даже осени ждать не надо! Будем играть сейчас!!!!!!!!!! Возьму сразу на 1 июня!!
А от "Листопадного хоровода" - даже в душе защемило! Такой ласковый, нежный, такое чувство.. щемящее ...

Спасибо Вам огромнейшее!!!!!!*

----------

aichka (30.05.2016), lenik (30.05.2016), ttanya (21.07.2016), Vitolda (30.05.2016), мазурка (31.05.2016)

----------


## lenik

*Аллочка Анатольевна! Прослушала все песенки из вашего замечательного диска "Осень-кружевница". 
Всё это чудо хочется сразу брать и разучивать с детьми. Капельки хороши, зонтики- расчудесные, "Осень-кружевница" - замечательный хоровод  в народном стиле. В "Осенний светофор" просто влюбилась- такие слова замечательные, сразу какие-то картинки встают перед глазами, как это всё можно обыграть. СПАСИБО!!! Благодаря вам, Аллочка Анатольевна хочется что-то делать, двигаться , не сидеть на месте и всё это, благодаря вашей музыке и вашим стихам, вашему творчеству!!!*

----------

aichka (03.06.2016), ttanya (21.07.2016), Vitolda (03.06.2016), Елена Эрнст (04.06.2016)

----------


## ИяНаталия

Алла Анатольевна, спасибо!!!!!!! - получила Ваш диск "Осень-кружевница" и "Танцевальная карусель". Даже не могу сказать, что больше нравится - нравится ВСЕ! Осенью всегда сложно начинать работать, но благодаря Вам это время года будет радостным и праздничным!

----------

aichka (07.06.2016), Vitolda (07.06.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

*Вот уже несколько лет каждое мое лето оказывается наполненным Аллиными ОСЕННИМИ песнями!!! Именно с осенних, с первого диска – началось мое знакомство с Аллой как с композитором. Именно они стали для меня первым удивлением, первой радостью, первым чудом, первой любовью!  И с каждым новым диском глаза от удивления раскрываются все шире, радость становится ярче, чудо – волшебнее, а любовь – трепетнее и нежнее!

Снова и снова слушаю песни «Осени-кружевницы»! Наслаждаюсь и веселой «В гости к осени идем», и заводным «Танцем с зонтиками», и завораживающим «Листопадным хороводом».. Да КАЖДОЙ по-своему красивой, интересной, замечательной песней!!! 

Уже примеряю их к своим ребятам… Радуюсь, что песни здесь – для разного возраста! А значит и дождливые, и листопадные песенки достанутся и самым маленьким и самым большим из ребят – кому-то для танца, а кому и для пения! 

Но это будет осенью… А пока наслаждаюсь песнями сама! Радуюсь, что есть время внимательно услышать и увидеть! Первым «увиделся» яркий, разноцветный, озорной «Осенний светофор». Ну правда же, невозможно остаться равнодушной!!!*

----------

aichka (13.06.2016), baterflay-13 (16.06.2016), EVGESKA (14.06.2016), linker_59 (15.09.2019), MarinaMi (14.06.2016), mochalova19 (07.08.2016), olga kh (18.06.2016), ttanya (21.06.2016), Виноград (22.08.2016), говорушка (14.06.2016), Елена Эрнст (14.07.2016), Иишка (24.07.2016)

----------


## aichka

*Ириш! Я в таком шоке! Какая же красота!!!!!!! Красотище!!!!!!!!

Я в таком восторге!!! Ну как же можно было создать такое чудо?

Удивительно красиво, просто завораживает и вызывает всплески восторга и удивления!

Необыкновенно некрасиво! Просто потрясающе!!!!

Спасибо тебе огромное за то, что так разукрасила эту светофорную песенку!

Как же она выиграла от такого прочтения! Слов для благодарности не хватает!

СПАСИБО!!!*

[img]http://*********ru/10100052.jpg[/img]

----------

olga kh (18.06.2016), Vitolda (13.06.2016)

----------


## Liya-Yarulina

Здравствуйте Я тоже счастливая обладательница осенних песен. Скачала на флэш подключила колонки и кружу по квартире! Слов нет-Волшебство какое то!
Представляю как буду танцевать с моими дауняточками.
Спасибо Алла Анатольевна!
https://yadi.sk/d/16xVYStjsWGhH
С ув Лия

----------

aichka (15.06.2016), Vitolda (15.06.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Аллочка-кудесница, СПАСИБО!!!!!!! - за новый осенний диск. Я снова обладательница твоих чудесных осенних песен! В каждой из них, как на этой картинке, лучик - твоя душа! Светлые, нежные лирические мелодии соседствуют с яркими, праздничными. Что ни песня - подарок, да еще какой! Хотите - пойте, хотите - танцуйте, а хотите - песенку в игру превращайте) Ведь так у тебя задумано? Конечно, любопытно, что ты сама потом "вытворишь"))) со своими новыми "дитятками"))) Но, наверное, каждому захочется "поволшебничать" с твоими песнями. И - представляешь? - как они смогут по-разному "заиграть"!!! Ведь сколько нас, столько и придумок может родиться))) Хотя, наверняка, ты уже увидела свои песни "танцующими", "играющими", звучащими в оркестре... Они же такие у тебя все! Мне очень понравилось лирическое звучание песен "Лист кленовый", "Осень-кружевница", "Листопад". Все "дождливо-зонтичные" песенки просятся потанцевать, причем, и летом (например, песенка "Дождик, поиграй!") Здесь и приглашение на праздник или в осеннюю сказку - "В гости к осени", "Осенний светофор". И просто петь твои песни - одно удовольствие! Я не знаю пока, смогу ли отказаться от прежних, полюбившихся уже твоих песен (к сожалению, все время нужно выбирать))) Но очень рада за тебя - ВДОХНОВЕНИЕ тебя не покидает, и песни твои по-прежнему будут радовать, удивлять и восхищать нас и наших детей! СПАСИБО тебе ПРЕОГРОМНОЕ!!!

[img]http://*********ru/10205509.jpg[/img]

----------

aichka (18.06.2016), lenik (20.06.2016), ttanya (21.06.2016), Vitolda (18.06.2016), Елена Эрнст (14.07.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

> Мне очень понравилось лирическое звучание песен "Лист кленовый", "Осень-кружевница", "Листопад"



И в моей душе что-то необыкновенно нежное тает вместе со звуками этих лирических песен! В них и хороводная плавность, и тихая красота спокойного осеннего дня, и звенящие в ответ на эту красоту струны души... Не найдешь слов, чтобы рассказать обо всем, что чувствуешь, слушая необыкновенные песни! 
*СПАСИБО!!!*

----------

aichka (20.06.2016), lenik (20.06.2016), linker_59 (15.09.2019), mochalova19 (05.07.2016), olga kh (20.06.2016), ttanya (21.06.2016), Виноград (22.08.2016), Елена Эрнст (14.07.2016), Иишка (24.07.2016), Людмилая (21.06.2016)

----------


## aichka

> И в моей душе что-то необыкновенно нежное тает вместе со звуками этих лирических песен! В них и хороводная плавность, и тихая красота спокойного осеннего дня, и звенящие в ответ на эту красоту струны души.


Удивительное волшебное кружение! Даже голова закружилась - будто бы, на самом деле, стоишь на этой поляне и, запрокинув голову,и в восторге  любуешься осенними кронами деревьев!
Настолько реальное ощущение пребывания в природе, в музыке, тексте!

Фильм получился живой, ощутимый почти физически, а эти летящие листья так и уносят в танце!

Спасибо большое, Ирочка, за удивительно тонкий подход к раскрытию настроения и содержания песни!

[img]http://*********ru/10205986.jpg[/img]

----------

lenik (05.07.2016), olga kh (26.06.2016), Vitolda (21.06.2016)

----------


## Olyashka

Какие волшебные песни!!! Спасибо Вам, Алла Анатольевна!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/10276952.jpg[/IMG]

----------

aichka (25.06.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Снова и снова возвращаюсь мыслями к *"Осени - кружевнице"*!!! КАКИЕ здесь дождливые песни! Красивые красивые!!! А еще - разные-разные! И по возрастной адресации, и по жанру, и характеру! Так и хочется мне свою прогулку по дождливой дорожке Аллиных осенних песен продолжить! http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5055500  Насладиться мелодиями - озорными, ласковыми, безудержно искрящимися или чуть затаенными! И в прятки поиграть, и звоночками позвенеть, и с капельками песню спеть, и, конечно же, весело потанцевать с яркими зонтиками!

Вот и сделаю сегодня первый шаг туда, навстречу Аллиным дождикам!

----------

aichka (26.06.2016), lenik (05.07.2016), mochalova19 (07.08.2016), olga kh (26.06.2016), ttanya (27.06.2016), Виноград (22.08.2016), Иишка (24.07.2016), лариса61 (14.07.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Ох! и Ах! - только и остается сказать))) Чудесные песни Аллочки в сопровождении, Ириша, твоих МАСТЕРСКИХ работ, становятся еще краше! Они становятся видимыми! Да еще какими!!! Это огромный труд - подобрать фотографии, которые оказались бы в нужное мгновение, в нужном месте)) Ириночка, ты так здОрово это делаешь! Кажется, сама идешь с фотоаппаратом по Аллиным песенным дорожкам. К каждому словечку, к каждой строчке именно та картинка, которая передает авторский текст. А нам остается только наслаждаться - получаешь истинное удовольствие!!! Спасибо вам, Аллочка, Ириша! Ваш союз становится все крепче, теснее, вы очень чутко друг друга чувствуете...

----------

aichka (26.06.2016), ttanya (27.06.2016), Vitolda (26.06.2016)

----------


## aichka

> Ох! и Ах! - только и остается сказать))) Чудесные песни Аллочки в сопровождении, Ириша, твоих МАСТЕРСКИХ работ, становятся еще краше! Они становятся видимыми!


Точно, Олечка! Именно видимыми! Как будто Иришка фильм снимает сразу в момент появления песни, её уже можно вполне назвать соавтором- ведь благодаря клипам песни становятся зримыми, яркими, ощутимыми, живыми!

Спасибо Ирочке огромное за эти замечательные стайки зонтиков, которые появляются, как совершенно верно Оля заметила-точно и синхронно с содержанием каждой строчки, каждой фразы, совершенно верно передавая её смысл, настроение и образ!

Не перестаю удивляться Иришкиному мастерству, таланту и умению чувствовать гармонию музыки и стихов!

Спасибо огромное! Восхищаюсь и не устаю любоваться!

[img]http://*********ru/10250066.gif[/img]

----------

lenik (05.07.2016), olga kh (26.06.2016), Vitolda (26.06.2016), Иишка (24.07.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Снова ныряю в *"Осень-кружевницу"*! Не могу наслушаться!!! 

От каждого звука ЭТОЙ песни - просто таю!!!!!!!! В куплете шелохнуться боюсь, чтобы не спугнуть Осень, что бродит и плетет свои волшебные кружева! В припеве - широко распахиваются глаза, чтобы увидеть то чудо, что она сотворила! Ну а волшебные вступление и проигрыш - просто ведут за собой и не отпускают! Таю!!!! Ни один звук не оставляет равнодушной!

----------

aichka (02.07.2016), EVGESKA (02.07.2016), lenik (05.07.2016), linker_59 (15.09.2019), Виноград (22.08.2016), Елена Эрнст (03.07.2016), Иишка (24.07.2016), Людмилая (02.07.2016)

----------


## wlx1

Спасибо Вам огромное за замечательные песни. Будем их с удовольствием исполнять.

----------

aichka (13.07.2016), Vitolda (13.07.2016)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> И в моей душе что-то необыкновенно нежное тает вместе со звуками этих лирических песен! В них и хороводная плавность, и тихая красота спокойного осеннего дня, и звенящие в ответ на эту красоту струны души... Не найдешь слов, чтобы рассказать обо всем, что чувствуешь, слушая необыкновенные песни! 
> *СПАСИБО!!!*


АЛЛОЧКА! ОГРОМНЕЙШЕЕ СПАСИБО ЗА ЭТУ ЧУДО-ПЕСНЮ!!!
Эта песня меня покорила сразу же, после первого прослушивания, и я ее уже вставила в план на сентябрь.

Ириша!!! УДИВИТЕЛЬНАЯ РАБОТА!!! Полное ощущение собственного присутствия. 
На улице - лето. А ФИЛЬМ просто утягивает кружащуюся прохладу, сверкающее золото....... Ох как завораживает!

----------

aichka (14.07.2016), mochalova19 (07.08.2016), ttanya (09.08.2016), Valenta (22.09.2016), Vitolda (14.07.2016)

----------


## Анна Краус

Очень нежный, трогательный и по настоящему осенний калейдоскоп песен и танцев. Материал качественный, великолепно озвучен. Все тексты и музыка в точности соответствуют главным целями задачам нашего любимого ФГОС - понятно, просто, со вкусом, развивает и прививает любовь к музыке, песне и движению. Конечно же все эти песни я уже распланировала в работу на предстоящий год. С уважением и Улыбкой!

----------

aichka (19.07.2016), ttanya (21.07.2016), Valenta (02.09.2016)

----------


## Иишка

Уважаемая Алла! В конце лета 2013 года  я стала обладательницей двух Ваших дисков: "Что такое осень?" и "Осень-малышам". Диски были долгожданные: я быстро разучила песни и просмотрела Ваши видео-работы. И с той поры яркие и выразительные Ваши песни звучат на каждом празднике в детском саду! Спасибо Вам!

----------

aichka (24.07.2016), Valenta (02.09.2016), Vitolda (24.07.2016)

----------


## aichka

Большое спасибо, Ирочка! Мне очень приятно, что вы так внимательны к моим работам, методике, песням! Так приятно читать ваши теплые отзывы в разных разделах моей темы!

Спасибо вам большое за добрые слова!




> В конце лета 2013 года я стала обладательницей двух Ваших дисков: "Что такое осень?" и "Осень-малышам". Диски были долгожданные: я быстро разучила песни и просмотрела Ваши видео-работы


Ирочка, с тех пор записаны ещё 2 осенних диска  :Ok: 
Буду очень рада, если песни в дисках "Разноцветная Осень" и "Осень-кружевница" тоже понравятся вам и вашим детям! :Tender:

----------

Valenta (02.09.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Уже появляется усталость от летней жары... И так хочется дождика!!! Свежего, веселого, звонкого, чтобы как в детстве - побегать по лужам и поиграть в догонялки с его струями! А еще - послушать песенку дождя и весело, задорно спеть вместе с ним! 
Как в песне *"Кап-кап-кап" из диска "Осень-кружевница"* 

ТАК нравится песня!!! Невозможно не прикоснуться!!! Пока увидеть попыталась... А осенью - обязательно принесу детям!!!

----------

aichka (07.08.2016), elenaSneg (10.08.2016), lenik (10.08.2016), mochalova19 (07.08.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (15.08.2016), ttanya (09.08.2016), Valenta (02.09.2016), Анжела72 (14.08.2016), Виноград (22.08.2016), Елена Эрнст (21.08.2016), МУЗЫКАНТИК (27.08.2016), наталия анатольевна (22.08.2016), ольга марущак (06.09.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (07.08.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Ни один осенний праздник не обходится без урожайной темы!  И петь об этом с ребятами мне тоже хочется звуками песен Аллы! 

Сначала радовалась, что могу *"Огородную"* из *"Осени-малышам"* петь, инсценировать со средней группой! 

Затем с таким азартом, сиянием глаз, захлебываясь от восторга подхватили мои подготовишки *"Осени дары"* из *"Разноцветной осени"*, что я уже и подумать не могла, чтобы не принести эту песню детям через год! 




А теперь предвкушаю, как серьезные и основательные малыши встретят *"Овощную малышам"* из *"Осени-кружевницы"*!!!! Точно знаю - сначала дружно подпевать будут, а потом те, что чуть постарше и получше говорит - и полностью споют! Ну а глазки загорятся у каждого!!! Мы еще и вспомним названия овощей, а для этого - клип к песне посмотрим! Надеюсь, конечно, что клип малышам не только овощи напомнит, но и поможет почувствовать характер песни, полюбить ее!

----------

aichka (15.08.2016), EVGESKA (15.08.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (15.08.2016), Valenta (02.09.2016), Виноград (22.08.2016), Елена Эрнст (21.08.2016), МУЗЫКАНТИК (27.08.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (15.08.2016)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Ирина, как же здорово у тебя получается украшать Аллочкины песни. У Аллочки песни очень яркие, мелодичные. А ты, Ириночка, добавляешь свою частицу души. Ну а мы, с радостью принимаем, используем в работе эти дивные песни. СПАСИБО ВАМ, ДЕВЧОНКИ!!!!!!*

----------

aichka (15.08.2016), Valenta (02.09.2016), Vitolda (15.08.2016)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка, ну какое же тебе спасибо за все твои фильмы к моим песням! Это- НЕЧТО!
До такой степени приятно, до такой степени это у тебя получается красиво- что просто слов нет, чтобы выразить мою благодарность!

*"Кап-кап"* - такая получилась дождливая- визуально дождливая  веселая история! Целый документальный фильм о веселом дождике! Как здорово сочетаются картинки с видео вставками настоящего дождя и догонялок по лужам - чудо просто! Как здорово этим подчеркивается настроение песни!

А *"Овощные песни"* - они не просто красиво сделаны - он ещё и так познавательны для ребят, а особенно для малышей!
Ведь теперь дети смогут не только послушать и представить себе эти овощи, а увидеть их - как это здорово!
И как всегда у тебя- картинки подобраны с таким вкусом, с любовью к каждой строчке!

Спасибо большущее!!! Приятно до невозможности!!!

[img]http://*********ru/10983809.gif[/img]

----------

Valenta (02.09.2016), Vitolda (15.08.2016), Елена Эрнст (21.08.2016)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> Уже появляется усталость от летней жары... И так хочется дождика!!! Свежего, веселого, звонкого, чтобы как в детстве - побегать по лужам и поиграть в догонялки с его струями! А еще - послушать песенку дождя и весело, задорно спеть вместе с ним! 
> Как в песне *"Кап-кап-кап" из диска "Осень-кружевница"* 
> 
> ТАК нравится песня!!! Невозможно не прикоснуться!!! Пока увидеть попыталась... А осенью - обязательно принесу детям!!!





> Ирочка, ну какое же тебе спасибо за все твои фильмы к моим песням! Это- НЕЧТО!
> До такой степени приятно, до такой степени это у тебя получается красиво- что просто слов нет, чтобы выразить мою благодарность!
> 
> *"Кап-кап"* - такая получилась дождливая- визуально дождливая  веселая история! Целый документальный фильм о веселом дождике! Как здорово сочетаются картинки с видео вставками настоящего дождя и догонялок по лужам - чудо просто! Как здорово этим подчеркивается настроение песни!
> 
> А *"Овощные песни"* - они не просто красиво сделаны - он ещё и так познавательны для ребят, а особенно для малышей!
> Ведь теперь дети смогут не только послушать и представить себе эти овощи, а увидеть их - как это здорово!
> И как всегда у тебя- картинки подобраны с таким вкусом, с любовью к каждой строчке!
> 
> Спасибо большущее!!! Приятно до невозможности!!!


*Милые красавицы! Как же мне нравится ваш тандем! Вы чувствуете, наверное, друг друга уже интуитивно - уже просто невозможно представить Аллины песни без видео Ирины. Иринины работы просто светятся от музыки Аллы.
Спасибо вашему творческому союзу за такие шедевры!!!*

[IMG][img]http://*********ru/11022566m.gif[/img][/IMG]

----------

aichka (21.08.2016), Valenta (02.09.2016), Vitolda (21.08.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

> До такой степени приятно, до такой степени это у тебя получается красиво- что просто слов нет, чтобы выразить мою благодарность!





> уже просто невозможно представить Аллины песни без видео Ирины. Иринины работы просто светятся от музыки Аллы.
> Спасибо вашему творческому союзу за такие шедевры!!!


Как после таких слов не захотеть снова поделиться своими впечатлениями о любимых песнях!!!

До осени совсем чуть-чуть!!! Изредка можно уже увидеть на деревьях отдельные желтые листочки, а то и целые веточки - словно осенние прядки в летних головных уборах.. А значит совсем-совсем скоро придет время листопадных песен!  И в моем саду снова откроется сезон осенних песен Аллы! Вновь зазвучат и знакомые мелодии и звуки новых песен. 

Правда ведь - ЛИСТ КЛЕНОВЫЙ ПОХОЖ НА ЛАДОШКУ!!! Пусть малыши танцуют, слушают прекрасную песню и получают первые уроки образного мышления! И я порадуюсь вместе с ними! И нежному вальсовому звучанию песни, и красивым проигрышам, и ласковым куплетам, и волшебной аранжировке... И замечательному сравнению:
*"Лист кленовый похож на ладошку"
(из диска "Осень-кружевница")*

----------

aichka (21.08.2016), lenik (24.09.2016), linker_59 (15.09.2019), Valenta (02.09.2016), Виноград (22.08.2016), Елена Эрнст (22.08.2016), Ладога (12.09.2020), МУЗЫКАНТИК (27.08.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (22.08.2016)

----------


## aichka

*Милая Ирочка! Ты- как эхо, прекрасное эхо...так чутко реагирушь на мои песни, и так тонко, так  нежно и точно- что просто диву даюсь..

Как же красиво летят эти листочки, так похожие на ладошку!

Малышам, конечно же, покажу живой листик, сравнив с ладошкой- моей и их, маленькой.... но вряд ли малыши поднимают головку к небу и видят такой красивый листопад в жизни.. а тут, в клипе- он такой чудесный, чуть замедленный, как чудо чудесное..сказка просто...

Большое видится на расстояньи... как со стороны смотрятся на фоне и под музыку эти красивейшие листья.. сама засмотрелась...

Спасибо тебе огромное за это пойманное чудо - в каждом кадре!*

[img]http://*********ru/11053013.gif[/img]

----------

Valenta (02.09.2016), Vitolda (22.08.2016)

----------


## эллона

> "Кап-кап-кап" из диска "Осень-кружевница" 
> 
> ТАК нравится песня!!! Невозможно не прикоснуться!!!





> Ни один осенний праздник не обходится без урожайной темы! И петь об этом с ребятами мне тоже хочется звуками песен Аллы! 
> 
> Сначала радовалась, что могу "Огородную" из "Осени-малышам" петь, инсценировать со средней группой! 
> 
> Затем с таким азартом, сиянием глаз, захлебываясь от восторга подхватили мои подготовишки "Осени дары" из "Разноцветной осени"





> Правда ведь - ЛИСТ КЛЕНОВЫЙ ПОХОЖ НА ЛАДОШКУ!!! Пусть малыши танцуют, слушают прекрасную песню и получают первые уроки образного мышления! И я порадуюсь вместе с ними! И нежному вальсовому звучанию песни, и красивым проигрышам, и ласковым куплетам, и волшебной аранжировке... И замечательному сравнению:
> "Лист кленовый похож на ладошку"


Что ни песня, то очередной шедевр.Аллочка Анатольевна, спасибо вам за ваши песенки, танцы, методики, которыми вы щедро с нами делитесь.Сколько в ваших песенках искренности, тепла и доброты.Поэтому они поются, обыгрываются и всегда востребованы. Я даже не представляю свои праздники, занятия без вашего творчества. 
А Ирине огромное спасибо за такие прекрасные клипы, и вправду чудо в каждом кадре!

----------

aichka (22.08.2016), Valenta (02.09.2016), Vitolda (22.08.2016)

----------


## мазурка

Алла Анатольевна  большое  спасибо за  осенний диск  "Осень-кружевница"  Великолепная  работа. Мои  ребята  очень полюбили  все  ваши песни.

----------

aichka (25.08.2016), Valenta (02.09.2016), Vitolda (25.08.2016)

----------


## Наталья Дмитриева

Алла,огромное спасибо за Ваш труд! Приобрела у Вас несколько дисков и очень довольна.Дети обожают Ваши песни.

----------

aichka (25.08.2016), Valenta (22.09.2016), Vitolda (25.08.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Еще несколько дней – и придет к нам осень. И первые месяцы наших занятий с детьми будут вокруг нее, красавицы, строиться! Вместе с ребятами отправимся к ней в гости… Песни, что будут звучать в пути, помогут разглядеть и красоту разноцветных листочков, и полюбоваться плавностью листопада, и услышать веселую песенку дождя..  В моем перечислении прямо природоведение получилось! Но все таки с музыкальным и поэтическим уклоном!

А если зазвучит песня Аллы *«В гости к осени идем»* из диска *«Осень-кружевница»* , то, любуясь красотой природы, сезонные приметы замечая, отправимся в сказку, где Осень – хозяйка и главная героиня. И листья сыпятся дождем, потому что она, словно Василиса Прекрасная, взмахнула рукавом! И протянула свою руку детям, чтобы провести их по лесным тропинкам и показать свою красу.

Попробовала увидеть…  Детей, которые радостно впитывают осеннюю красоту, которые ждут чудес и сказок… Так, как поется об этом в доброй, светлой песне!

----------

aichka (27.08.2016), lenik (24.09.2016), mishel61 (13.09.2016), mochalova19 (16.09.2016), Treya (04.09.2016), ttanya (28.08.2016), Valenta (02.09.2016), Алена43 (13.09.2016), Елена Эрнст (28.08.2016), Ладога (12.09.2020), лариса61 (06.09.2016), МУЗЫКАНТИК (27.08.2016)

----------


## эллона

> А если зазвучит песня Аллы «В гости к осени идем» из диска «Осень-кружевница» , то, любуясь красотой природы, сезонные приметы замечая, отправимся в сказку, где Осень – хозяйка и главная героиня. И листья сыпятся дождем, потому что она, словно Василиса Прекрасная, взмахнула рукавом! И протянула свою руку детям, чтобы провести их по лесным тропинкам и показать свою красу.
> 
> Попробовала увидеть… Детей, которые радостно впитывают осеннюю красоту, которые ждут чудес и сказок… Так, как поется об этом в доброй, светлой песне!


Ирина, как же здорово у вас получается украшать Аллочкины песни. Спасибо вашему творческому союзу!

----------

aichka (27.08.2016), Vitolda (27.08.2016)

----------


## aichka

*Девочки, снова ищу , теперь уже новую "потеряшку"... которая оплатила 24 августа и не пишет... 

АУ!!!! Мне нужно знать- как вас найти- по электронке или в социальных сетях...

Напишите мне   aichka@yandex.ru     и я немедленно пришлю вам ссылку на ваш заказ!

С беспокойством Алла.*

----------


## Vitolda

> Дорогие и милые мои девочки! Спасибо вам большущее за доверие, за то, что заказываете мои диски, игровую методику!


Чуть-чуть чуть завидую тем, у кого все еще впереди! И знакомство с результативной методикой, занятия по которой интересны и взрослым и детям! И удивление, радость, счастье от встречи с ЧУДОМ - Аллиными песнями! Но именно чуть-чуть! Потому что и удивление, и радость, и счастье, появившись в первый момент, не пропадают! Только растут и растут!!!

Вот и наступила она - Красавица Осень!!! А с ней вместе - и начало учебного года!
Возвращаются после отпуска в детский сад ребята.. Вместе с ними чуть чуть с грустью вспоминаем мы об ушедшем лете... И смягчить эту грусть помогают звуки песен, которыми мы встречаем Осень! 

Думаю и выбираю, какие песни принести этой осенью детям....  *"В парке листочки шумят за окном.." Аллы* из диска *"Осень кружевница"*  принесу точно!!! Чувствую, что ребятам захочется снова и снова танцевать с яркими разноцветными листьями в руках! Сначала, слушая песню, в зале, а потом и на прогулке, собирая шуршащие букеты и напевая полюбившуюся песню!

----------

aichka (03.09.2016), EVGESKA (13.09.2016), jarinka (04.09.2016), lenik (24.09.2016), mishel61 (13.09.2016), mochalova19 (16.09.2016), Oksano4ka76 (12.09.2016), Treya (04.09.2016), ttanya (19.09.2016), Valenta (22.09.2016), Елена Эрнст (07.09.2016), Ладога (12.09.2020)

----------


## aichka

*Ирочка, спасибо тебе огромное за такие чудесные, ЖИВЫЕ, ДЫШАЩИЕ, ТЕПЛЫЕ  клипы к моим песням!

Они настолько хороши, что песни, с их помощью, надевая такую красивую "одежду", преображаются, становятся зримыми, более ощутимыми, объемными, они воспринимаются как совершенно новые произведения - потому что ты их так красиво и сказочно вырисовываешь, так любуешься осенью и вместе с музыкой погружаешь нас в эту красоту!

Спасибо огромное, Ирочка!
*
[img]http://*********ru/11263326.gif[/img]

----------

Valenta (22.09.2016), Vitolda (03.09.2016), Елена Эрнст (07.09.2016)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

Аллочка! А можно попросить?
Очень нужна подводочка к твоей песне "Осенний светофор".
Чтобы был смысл - Своими красками осень помогает нам беречь себя, помнить о правилах дороги. У нас месячник по ПДД, надо провести развлечение по этой теме. Просто учить песни по ПДД, честно говоря, не хочется да и времени нету. А песня "Осенний светофор" - шикарная! Можно сразу в двух мероприятиях спеть. К тому же - детям она очень понравилась. Учат с удовольствием! Прохлопываем-прошлепываем ритм  :Aga:  - только "стукаток" стоит!
Может быть, найдется время?

----------

aichka (07.09.2016)

----------


## annkir

Спасибо большое за интересный материал, которым мы пополняем свои творческие копилки. Для меня, так как я дополнительно веду и ритмопластику для детей 2-5 лет, это бесценный материал для инсценировки и постановки танцев. Великолепно все!

----------

aichka (09.09.2016), Vitolda (09.09.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Практически половина первого осеннего месяца прошла.. А смотрю на деревья - они все еще зеленые стоят! Поем с ребятами осенние песни и приговариваем, что вся эта красота у нас еще впереди! Все еще БУДЕТ!!!

А вот песня *"Дождик, поиграй"* из диска *"Осень - кружевница"*   почти внесезонная!!! Разве что снежной зимой будет не к месту... А в остальное время можно петь и наслаждаться!!! Радоваться звонкой, одновременно радостной и ласковой мелодии, понятным и близким детям словам, очень красивой, в каждом куплете разной фонограмме, возможностью позвенеть на колокольчиках в проигрыше... А нам, взрослым, еще и сияющим детским глазам! Нисколько не сомневаюсь, что такими они и будут! Невозможно не зазвенеть, не засиять, не откликнуться, не потянуться навстречу такой песне!

----------

aichka (12.09.2016), EVGESKA (13.09.2016), mishel61 (13.09.2016), mochalova19 (16.09.2016), na4a (30.09.2016), Oksano4ka76 (12.09.2016), ttanya (19.09.2016), Valenta (12.09.2016), Елена Эрнст (13.09.2016), Ладога (12.09.2020)

----------


## aichka

> А вот песня "Дождик, поиграй" из диска "Осень - кружевница"


Ирочка, спасибо большущее! Как всегда- ярко, зрелищно, красиво!

Как здорово, что картинки совмещаются с видеорядом- дети будут в восторге! Настоящий дождик,идущий под музыку!

Детки и споют, и поиграют в конце песни с дождиком в догонялки, а на экране будет такой настоящий ливень - как убедительно, реально, по-настоящему! Визгу ребячьему не будет конца!

Спасибо огромное!

[img]http://*********ru/11350169.jpg[/img]

----------

Valenta (22.09.2016), Vitolda (13.09.2016)

----------


## эллона

> А вот песня "Дождик, поиграй" из диска "Осень - кружевница" почти внесезонная!!!


Алла Анатольевна, обожаю Ваши  песни и танцы!А уж дети как их любят! Ирина, а ваши необыкновенно красивые клипы служат украшением любого праздника, спасибо вам!

----------

aichka (13.09.2016), na4a (30.09.2016), ttanya (19.09.2016), Valenta (22.09.2016), Vitolda (13.09.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

И снова хочу прогуляться по дорожкам осенних песен Аллы! 

На этот раз звериной тропкой зашагаю! С разными ребятами - вместе с разными песнями. Средние сами в веселых зверят превратятся и заведут хоровод с Осенью! Одна из самых моих любимых песен из диска *"Осень малышам "* зазвучит - мягкая, теплая и светлая! Уже столько лет ее знаю, а и сейчас и просто послушать люблю и внутри песни вместе с ребятами оказаться!




А с подготовишками и старшими повернемся к песне *"Звери к осени готовы"* из диска *"Разноцветная осень"*. Во-первых, воспитателям предложу с ребятами послушать. Целое занятие природоведческой направленности вокруг песни построить можно! И абсолютно точно - запомнится надолго! А на моих занятиях -  сами споем, и обязательно обыграем, инсценируем песню! Одновременно и удовольствие получим от задорной мелодии, интересного текста и поучимся петь сольно и по подгруппам.




Осень еще в самом начале! Как хорошо, что еще долго можно с удовольствием гулять по осенним дорожкам и тропкам вместе с замечательными песнями!!!
*СПАСИБО ЗА НИХ!!!*

----------

aichka (18.09.2016), lenik (24.09.2016), ttanya (19.09.2016), Valenta (22.09.2016)

----------


## faina

Дорогие друзья! Работая много лет только с малышами, знаю, как трудно найти для них материал. Поэтому диск "Осень-малышам" стал для меня просто находкой. Все песенки и танцы одновременно просты и   доступны,  мелодичны и очаровательны. Конечно, за этим кроется талант и мастерство нашей уважаемой Аллы Анатольевны! Спасибо, Вам!

----------

aichka (18.09.2016), ttanya (19.09.2016), Valenta (22.09.2016), Vitolda (18.09.2016)

----------


## aichka

> На этот раз звериной тропкой зашагаю!


Ирочка, как всегда- бесподобно!

Ярко, красочно, весело, а уж как познавательно! 
Какие милые мультяшные зверята становятся в хоровод с красавицей Осенью- одно удовольствие смотреть!
А в песне "Звери к Осени готовы" -мало послушать песню- как зверята к зиме готовятся, а увидеть всё это в клипе- это так здорово, так по-настоящему! 
Этот клип можно предложить воспитателям для познавательного занятия! :Ok: 

Спасибо тебе, слов нет- насколько твои клипы украшают мои песни :Tender: - любуюсь, радуюсь и удивляюсь каждый раз!

[img]http://*********ru/11443321.jpg[/img]

----------

lenik (24.09.2016), Valenta (22.09.2016), Vitolda (19.09.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Вплотную подхожу к мучительному моменту выбора.. КАК жаль, что не получится, чтобы на праздниках прозвучали ВСЕ осенние песни Аллы!!! 

А для меня все они любимые! И новые, из *"Осени-кружевницы"*, что все лето слушала! И из *"Осени красавицы"*, которые нравятся с каждым днем все больше и больше! И яркие песни из *"Осени малышам"*! И мое первое знакомство с Аллиным творчеством, первая любовь - песни диска *"Что такое осень?"*

Не все песни еще звучали в моем саду.. А хочется!!! А от многих, что уже звучали - отказаться не могу! И сама вдоволь не насладилась, и ребят жалко обделить такой красотой... 

Уже не первый день сижу и взвешиваю... решаю, какие песни чуть-чуть подвинуть в сторону... А какие в этом году помогут рассказать - *"ЧТО ТАКОЕ ОСЕНЬ?"
*

----------

aichka (20.09.2016), lenik (24.09.2016), Valenta (22.09.2016), Ладога (12.09.2020), лариса61 (21.09.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

> А от многих, что уже звучали - отказаться не могу! И сама вдоволь не насладилась, и ребят жалко обделить такой красотой...



Сама себя цитирую... Снова и снова возвращаюсь к песням осенних дисков Аллы, переслушиваю их, пересматриваю свои клипы к этим песням, сделанные в разные годы.. и решаю, что зазвучит теперь, а что чуть отдохнет... подождет следующей осени..

Вот *"Оркестр для осени"* из диска *"Разноцветная Осень"*. Год назад у меня он был чисто шумовым, в средней группе. ТАК понравилось воплощение песни автором http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5035412 . что все полностью и слизнула! 

И клип делала для малышей! Хоть и двигаются в нем капельки, орешки, листочки ритмично, но это лишь общая ритмичность, ощущение метра, как и в движениях и оркестре малышей. Видео - для настроения!




В этом году хочу, чтобы песня прозвучала у меня дважды! Один раз у малышей, снова в оркестре шумовом.. А второй - с подготовишками. И споют ребята сами, и сыграем что-нибудь посложнее, не просто метрическую пульсацию! Возможно, что и вариант клипа для ребят постарше сделаю.. Но это - впереди!

*Как хорошо, что еще как минимум месяц можно наслаждаться чудесными осенними песнями!!!!!!!
СПАСИБО за них!!!*

----------

aichka (24.09.2016), Ладога (12.09.2020)

----------


## sibiryachka

Аллочка, огромное спасибо за диск  "Разноцветная осень"!!!  С радостью использую его в работе. Вы такая молодец и очень талантливый человек. Счастлива что имею возможность с вами сотрудничать!!!!

----------

aichka (25.09.2016), Vitolda (25.09.2016), элика2016 (25.09.2016)

----------


## элика2016

Алла Анатольевна, большое спасибо за Вашу музыку!! Большое спасибо за Вашу работу!
Я новичок на форуме и это мой первый отзыв. Ура! вот и я  заказала диск "Разноцветная осень"!!
 Не могу не поделиться своими впечатлениями. Музыка просто чудо! Наверное словами невозможно описать то восхищение, которое испытываем я и мои дети окунаясь в волшебный мир музыки Аллы Анатольевны!!  Музыкальное оформление, чудесные чистые голоса, оригинальные, содержательные тексты песен. К каждой песне даны нотки с текстом, есть возможность исполнять песенку самим с музыкальным сопровождением. А какая зажигательная музыка для танцев! Особенно понравилось Осеннее танго!! Уже разучиваем с ребятами подготовительной группы новый для них танец - танго....   Сколько же всего для полета фантазии!  С творчеством Аллы Анатольевны успела познакомиться гораздо раньше, много раз восхищалась ее работой. А вот диск удалось приобрести только в этом году и он превзошел все мои ожидания! Музыку можно просто слушать, слушать, слушать и восхищаться.. И что для меня самое главное, рассчитана она как на совсем маленьких, так и на более взрослых детей! А педагоги коллеги знают, как трудно найти хорошие песенки для совсем маленьких. А здесь такой изумительный подбор!! Такой любовью к детям просто напитана вся музыка !!  А как она нравится ребятам! Они с радостью бегут на музыкальные занятия. Низкий Вам поклон, Алла Анатольевна, за Ваше творчество!!!

----------

aichka (25.09.2016), Vitolda (25.09.2016)

----------


## Valenta

Дорогая *Алла Анатольевна*, осмелилась нарушить порядок в Вашей Сокровищнице :Blush2:  Но, сейчас поймёте, что не случайно! В преддверии замечательного праздника одна из родительниц(теперь уже бывших) сделала вот такой подарок - видео с выступления на Дне учителя наших детей в городском ДК 2014 года! Снято, конечно. не айс, на телефон, НО!!!!! Такая память, воспоминания!!!!! В общем-то всё это я веду к чему, поздравляя Вас, *Алла Анатольевна, с ПРАЗДНИКОМ.* Посмотрите, пожалуйста! и всё поймёте :Grin:  Очень надеюсь, что не разочарую Вас :Blink: 
https://yadi.sk/i/fdV2WI-3wHNrC
А Вам желаю долгой счастливой профессиональной жизни, яркой творческой судьбы, богатой на добрые эмоции и сочные чувства!!!! СПАСИБО, что творите, делитесь, учите!!!!

----------

aichka (05.10.2016), NikTanechka (05.10.2016), Oksano4ka76 (10.10.2016), olga kh (10.10.2016), solnet (08.10.2016), ttanya (05.10.2016), Vitolda (05.10.2016), говорушка (06.10.2016), Елена Эрнст (06.10.2016), иришка6262 (04.09.2018), Лилия60 (05.10.2018), НСА (06.10.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (05.10.2016), эллона (05.10.2016)

----------


## aichka

*Милая Ларочка! Как же приятно!

Я сегодня пришла домой такая уставшая - читаю курсы музыкальным руководителям - увидела твоё сообщение и видео- и усталость- как рукой сняло!

Спасибо тебе огромное! Приятно невероятно! Как замечательно ребятки исполнили песню, как прекрасно зал принимал песню и девочек!

Вот такая получилась видео -музыко-терапия! 
Очень красивый, эффектный, добрый, теплый номер получился!*

[img]http://*********ru/11694154.gif[/img]

----------

NikTanechka (05.10.2016), olga kh (10.10.2016), ttanya (05.10.2016), Valenta (05.10.2016), Vitolda (05.10.2016), Лилия60 (05.10.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Вот и середина октября!!! Написаны сценарии и закончены мучительные размышления о том, какие песни взять в осенний репертуар в этом году... Сюжеты в каждой группе разные.. Но так или иначе мы отправляемся в гости к Осени, полюбоваться ее красотой! И как же не взять с собой в дорогу веселую песню!!! Которая и о том, что увидеть на лесной тропинке можем, расскажет, и бодро шагать поможет, да и просто - настроение поднимет! ВСЕМ!!! И тем, кто слушает, и тем, кто с удовольствием распевает Аллину *"Прогулку в лесу"* из диска *"Что такое Осень?"*!!! 




Действительно, разве Осень грустная пора? 

*СПАСИБО* за песню и за настроение!!!

----------

aichka (10.10.2016), EVGESKA (11.10.2016), lenik (12.10.2016), olga kh (10.10.2016), ttanya (12.10.2016), Ладога (12.09.2020)

----------


## эллона

> И тем, кто слушает, и тем, кто с удовольствием распевает Аллину "Прогулку в лесу" из диска "Что такое Осень?"!!!


Ирина, как всегда профессионально, одно удовольствие смотреть!

----------

aichka (10.10.2016), Vitolda (10.10.2016)

----------


## olga kh

> Алла Анатольевна, с ПРАЗДНИКОМ. Посмотрите, пожалуйста! и всё поймёте Очень надеюсь, что не разочарую Вас


Да, Ларочка, СЮРПРИЗ удался, и не только для Аллочки) С удовольствием посмотрела на твоих ребятишек - очень хорошее выступление, просто душеньку погрела и себе))) Аллочка, так рада за тебя и твои песни - пусть живут, звенят в разных уголках нашей необъятной страны))

----------

aichka (11.10.2016), Vitolda (10.10.2016)

----------


## Lushka

Аллочка, огромное спасибо за Ваши Осенние песни. Дети поют их с удовольствием! Мелодии красивые, содержание понятно детям и легко запоминаются.А какая прелесть 
Ваши сравнения: Жёлтый лист, как цыплёнок; Туман, как одеяло... Я работаю муз. рук. больше 30 лет, много своих наработок, но всегда хочется нового...
Аллочка, у Вас всё новое и очень интересное!!!

----------

aichka (11.10.2016), Vitolda (11.10.2016)

----------


## Любовь Нестерова

Алла Анатольевна! Спасибо огромное Вам за Ваше творчество! Приобрела Ваш диск "Разноцветная осень" и ни сколько не пожалела о покупке. Благодаря ему так легко и просто сделать праздники яркими и интересными. А "Оркестр для осени" и "Грибная полянка" стали просто любимыми песенками и у моих ребят! Спасибо Вам и низкий поклон за такое трепетное отношение к своей работе!

----------

aichka (11.10.2016), Vitolda (11.10.2016)

----------


## wlx1

Алла Анатольевна! Творите! У Вас замечательный материал!

----------

aichka (12.10.2016), Vitolda (12.10.2016)

----------


## vintdora

Алла Анатольевна! Очень долго наблюдаю за вашим творчеством! Теперь очень желаю приобрести ваши диски. Пожалуйста, расскажите, как можно приобрести, заранее спасибо!!

----------


## aichka

> Алла Анатольевна! Очень долго наблюдаю за вашим творчеством! Теперь очень желаю приобрести ваши диски. Пожалуйста, расскажите, как можно приобрести, заранее спасибо!!


Диана, спасибо вам за интерес к моим песням, очень приятно! Какие вам диски нужны, на какой сезон?

Вот по этой ссылке вы найдете разделы с дисками по всем сезонам, и в каждом первом сообщении - все обложки дисков, в которых вы сможете прочесть перечень всех песен и краткое прослушивание дисков, чтобы определиться- какие именно сборники вам нужны, а также способы оплаты:

http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=390 

После оплаты, ссылки на выбранный вами материал, в тот же день будут высланы вам на вашу электронную почту или личное сообщение!

С уважением Алла.

----------


## Марина1959

Аллочка, спасибо за ваши осенние песенки. Уже второй год использую песни ваши на празднике осени. "Разноцветные листочки" для подготовишек - придумали менять цвет листочков на каждый куплет. Здорово получается! А "Оркестр для Осени" очень нравится деткам средней группы. "Огородная" для старших! А "Золотой огонёк" для малышей -нет просто слов!

----------

aichka (22.10.2016)

----------


## Светлана Т

Спасибо за ваше творчество. Ссылки на диск "Разноцветная осень" и книгу получила сразу после оплаты. Очень радует, что помимо плюса и минуса на диске есть ноты. Что очень редко встретишь в интернете. На осеннем празднике дети средней группы с удовольствием исполняли на колокольчиках, маракасах и орешках "оркестр для осени". А дети подготовительной группы пели песню "Улетают журавли".

----------

aichka (30.10.2016), Vitolda (30.10.2016)

----------


## Елена-ЕВН

Алла Анатольевна, спасибо Вам огромное за чудесные песни! Уже второй год с удовольствием работаю по Вашим дискам «Разноцветная осень» и «Осень – малышам». В прошлом году смотрела Ваши видео и повторяла со своими детьми. В этом году брала Вашу песню «Грибная полянка» и инсценировала ее в подготовительной группе. Упростила танец «Рябинки и орехи» - для старшей. Дети танцуют и поют Ваши песни с удовольствием. 
Диски хоть и недешевые, но я все-таки решилась их купить и не пожалела. Всем рекомендую!

----------

aichka (07.11.2016), Vitolda (07.11.2016)

----------


## Урдомчанка

Алла Анатольевна, Вот уже третий год поем ваши чудесные и волшебные песенки! Дети с большим удовольствием их исполняют и обыгрывают. Хочу представить на ваш суд видео песенки "Капельки". исполняет ансамбль "Девчушки-хохотушки" Софья и Ульяна, Ариша и Даша.
Видео загрузить не удалось, предлагаю посмотреть по ссылке  https://yadi.sk/d/_jzNRCZL3BWFis

----------

Vitolda (28.01.2017)

----------


## aichka

Танечка! Большое вам спасибо! Очень и очень приятно!
Замечательные девчонки, красивые, выразительные певуньи, а то,что они двойняшки- вдвойне удивительно!
 А зал как принимает их доброжелательно чудесно!

Спасибо, Танечка, необыкновенно приятно, девчушки просто прелесть- одно удовольствие смотреть и слушать!

Поздравляю вас с победой в конкурсе!!! Молодцы! Обаяшки!

----------

Урдомчанка (25.02.2017)

----------


## Анжелика В

Алла Анатольевна, ваши песни настолько замечательные, что один раз скачавши диск, потом остановиться невозможно, хочется еще и еще. Потому что нет больше нигде такого материла: душевного, мелодичного, с таким поэтическим содержанием. Можно петь, можно как стихи читать. Особенно  мне нравится осенняя тема "Дождик, сколько можно биться о стекло" -такие чудесные стихи. Исполнять ваши песни - такое удовольствие! Спасибо вам огромное за ваше творчество и возможность наслаждаться им.

----------

aichka (20.03.2017), Vitolda (03.06.2017)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

Аллочка, какой чудесный диск!
"Золотая пора" и "Огоньки" - как раз для танцев!! "Осень - рыжая ДЕВЧУШКА"!!! Прелесть!
А песня "Урожай" и "Подарки Осени"!! Да это же готовые мини-спектакли!!  
Очень и очень понравилась "Осенняя мелодия"! Я очень люблю такие мелодичные песни! И еще одна песня для танца. Шикарно! Мысль пришла - ведь и вальс уже можно потихонечку учить именно под эту песню. Дети ведь любят повторять, танцевать знакомые движения, перестроения под разную музыку - только успевай менять атрибуты!
А "Веселый дождик" - чудо! И пой, и на металлофонах и колокольчиках играй! Да еще и танцевальную группку сделать!
"Хоровод березок" краси-и-и-и-вы-ы-ы-ый!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Аллочка! Каждая песня уже просится к детям!!! Спасибо большое за такое чудо!!!!!!

----------

aichka (01.06.2017), Vitolda (01.06.2017), Олюр (05.06.2017)

----------


## aichka

*"Осенний светофор"**- песня из диска "Осень- кружевница"*

*Клипы к песням- Ирины Бариновой- огромное ей спасибо за такую мастерскую, красивую и ярко выраженную любовь к музыке!*

----------

lenik (05.06.2017), olga kh (03.06.2017), ttanya (03.06.2017), Vitolda (03.06.2017), буссоница (03.06.2017), Олюр (29.09.2018), Парина (03.06.2017)

----------


## aichka

*"Осень- кружевница" - песня из одноименного диска*

----------

lenik (05.06.2017), olga kh (03.06.2017), ttanya (03.06.2017), Vitolda (03.06.2017), буссоница (03.06.2017), Парина (03.06.2017)

----------


## aichka

*"В гости к Осени идём"* *- песня из диска "Осень- кружевница"
*

----------

olga kh (03.06.2017), ttanya (03.06.2017), Vitolda (03.06.2017), буссоница (03.06.2017), Парина (03.06.2017)

----------


## aichka

*"Осеннее танго"* *из диска "Разноцветная Осень"*

----------

lenik (05.06.2017), olga kh (03.06.2017), ttanya (03.06.2017), Vitolda (03.06.2017), буссоница (03.06.2017), Ладога (12.09.2020), Парина (03.06.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

> "Осенний светофор"- песня из диска "Осень- кружевница"





> "Осень- кружевница" - песня из одноименного диска





> "В гости к Осени идём" - песня из диска "Осень- кружевница"





> "Осеннее танго" из диска "Разноцветная Осень"


КАК приятно снова встретиться с любимыми песнями!!!! Не просто встретиться, а увидеть по глазкам и лицам ребят, что они любят эти замечательные, необыкновенные песни  не меньше, чем я!!! Потому так и поют - выразительно! По-разному, то задорно, то нежно, но вкладывая душу!!! И чистенько мелодии выпевают!!! Вот и засверкали песни "Разноцветной осени" и "Осени - кружевницы" новыми яркими красками!!! Такое удовольствие глядя и слушая получаешь, что хочется делать это снова и снова!!!
*СПАСИБО!!!* И за песни, и за ребят!!!

----------

aichka (03.06.2017), lenik (05.06.2017), olga kh (03.06.2017), ttanya (03.06.2017)

----------


## ttanya

> "Осенний светофор"- песня из диска "Осень- кружевница"





> "Осень- кружевница"





> "В гости к Осени идём"





> "Осеннее танго"


Дорогая Алла Анатольевна. Восторг и восхищение!!! Спасибо огромное за чудесные песни, за их исполнение Вашими детками. Поют так выразительно, чистенько интонируют!!! Одно удовольствие смотреть и слушать!!! Спасибо за Ваш талант, за Ваш труд!!!

----------

aichka (03.06.2017), lenik (05.06.2017), olga kh (03.06.2017)

----------


## aichka

*"Лист кленовый похож на ладошку"** из диска "Осень- кружевница"*

----------

lenik (05.06.2017), olga kh (04.06.2017), ttanya (04.06.2017), Vitolda (04.06.2017)

----------


## aichka

*"Танец грибочков" / мл гр/* *из диска "Осень- малышам"*

----------

lenik (05.06.2017), olga kh (04.06.2017), Vitolda (04.06.2017), Екатерина Шваб (28.08.2019), Лилия60 (05.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

*"Танец рябинок" мл гр* *из диска "Осень- малышам"*

----------

lenik (05.06.2017), olga kh (04.06.2017), ttanya (04.06.2017), Vitolda (04.06.2017), Лилия60 (05.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

*" В парке листочки"* *из диска "Осень- кружевница"*

----------

lenik (05.06.2017), olga kh (04.06.2017), ttanya (04.06.2017), Vitolda (04.06.2017)

----------


## aichka

*"Кап-кап-кап"* *из диска "Осень- кружевница"*

----------

lenik (05.06.2017), olga kh (04.06.2017), ttanya (04.06.2017)

----------


## aichka

*"Голубые капельки"* *из диска "Осень- кружевница"*

----------

lenik (05.06.2017), olga kh (04.06.2017), Vitolda (04.06.2017)

----------


## aichka

*"Разноцветные листочки"* *из диска "Что такое Осень"*

*Клип к песне Галины Цвыровой*

----------

lenik (05.06.2017), olga kh (04.06.2017), ttanya (04.06.2017), Ольгадайченко (20.08.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

Практически весь май считала дни, оставшиеся до выпускного, а значит - до конца учебного года, до передышки, до лета.. Казалось, что до первого дня осени ни за что не стану думать о репертуаре! Только отдыхать...

Но послушала песни из нового осеннего диска *"Золотая пора"* - и словно второе дыхание пришло!!! Теперь снова время тороплю - скорее бы осень!!! Чтобы принести ребятам эти драгоценности!!! 
СТОЛЬКО находок!!! И в содержании, и в музыке!!! А мастерски сделанные аранжировки - словно последний, необходимый штрих в этих осенних картинах!

Определить, какая песня нравится больше - совершенно невозможно!!! Уже не раз послушала.. И каждый раз не перестаю улыбаться - то от нахлынувшей нежности, то от волны позитива. Такие разные, все до одной песни кажутся просто необходимыми в репертуаре моих ребят ближайшей осенью! Уже даже мысли о сценариях начинают шевелиться.. О таких, где место песням из "Золотой поры" найдется! 

А еще очень хочется всю эту красоту "увидеть"! Не только в исполнении ребят, но и на экране.. Первой попросилась "Осень - рыжая девчушка". Такой интересный сюжет у этой песни!!! Очень образно и по-детски! И песенка - звонкая, летящая, одновременно с нотками озорства и созерцательности: и забавная девчушка представляется, и красивейшие картины осенней природы.

----------

aichka (04.06.2017), lenik (05.06.2017), ttanya (11.06.2017), Олюр (05.06.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (05.06.2017), ЭМПАТИЯ (06.06.2017)

----------


## olga kh

> КАК приятно снова встретиться с любимыми песнями!!!! Не просто встретиться, а увидеть по глазкам и лицам ребят, что они любят эти замечательные, необыкновенные песни не меньше, чем я!!! Потому так и поют - выразительно! По-разному, то задорно, то нежно, но вкладывая душу!!! И чистенько мелодии выпевают!!! Вот и засверкали песни "Разноцветной осени" и "Осени - кружевницы" новыми яркими красками!!! Такое удовольствие глядя и слушая получаешь, что хочется делать это снова и снова!!!
> СПАСИБО!!! И за песни, и за ребят!!!


Присоединяюсь к восхищенным Иришиным отзывам, Аллочка!!! Замечательный диск, и песни прекрасные!!! Пусть в прошлом году я использовала на праздниках осенних только хоровод "В гости к Осени идем" (по причине того, что не смогла пока отказаться от прежних твоих песен, Аллочка))) Но зато эти - новенькие - я давала слушать в свободное время, провела музыкальную гостиную с прослушиванием песен из этого диска и просмотров Иришиных видеоклипов. Дети сходу начинали подпевать, прихлопывать, сидели, затаив дыхание, когда звучали спокойные лирические песни. Красота и такой отдых для души!!! Спасибо тебе, дорогая наша музыкальная Фея!!! Спасибо, Ириночка, что ты сразу так здОрово "наряжаешь" Аллины песни. Спасибо, что вы всегда вместе!!!

----------

aichka (07.06.2017), ttanya (07.06.2017), Vitolda (07.06.2017)

----------


## olga kh

> Но послушала песни из нового осеннего диска "Золотая пора" - и словно второе дыхание пришло!!! Теперь снова время тороплю - скорее бы осень!!! Чтобы принести ребятам эти драгоценности!!! 
> СТОЛЬКО находок!!! И в содержании, и в музыке!!! А мастерски сделанные аранжировки - словно последний, необходимый штрих в этих осенних картинах!


И еще один новый диск!.. Вот это да!!! Что еще скажешь?!! Удивлению нет предела! И восхищению - тоже!!!! СПАСИБО!!!!!!

----------

aichka (07.06.2017), Vitolda (07.06.2017), Олюр (21.08.2017)

----------


## aichka

Огромное спасибо, Ирочка!

У тебя потрясающее художественное восприятие музыки! Слушая песни, ты их сразу ВИДИШЬ, представляешь реально в образах! И так всё красиво!

Спасибо тебе огромное! 

Идея песни о Осени- девчушке пришла ко мне уже давно, ведь в сентябре Осень- именно девчонка, а не тётенька, :Grin:  и только в этом году всё сложилось именно так, как я хотела!

Девочке - по её просьбе, березка дарит покрасоваться сережки, клён- свою корону, а рябинка- бусы, вот такая красавица маленькая девчушка Осень в золотистых завитушках получилась..

Спасибо тебе большое за этот созданный тобой прелестный образ. который в точности следует за содержанием песни!

Приятно невероятно!!!

i-60226.gif

----------

lenik (27.07.2017), Vitolda (06.06.2017), мазурка (16.06.2017)

----------


## ЭМПАТИЯ

> А еще очень хочется всю эту красоту "увидеть"! Не только в исполнении ребят, но и на экране..





> Спасибо тебе большое за этот созданный тобой прелестный образ. который в точности следует за содержанием песни!


Аллочка, Ирочка, я тоже влюбилась в эту песню! Можно полную версию видео-сюжета попросить в личку? Как покупательнице диска?  :Grin:

----------

aichka (06.06.2017)

----------


## aichka

*"Листопадный хоровод"* *из диска "Осень- кружевница"*
*
Клип к песне Ирочки Бариновой* :Tender:

----------

muza67 (08.09.2018), olga kh (07.06.2017), Tatiana-Lev12 (07.06.2017), ttanya (07.06.2017), Vitolda (07.06.2017), Анетта (21.08.2017), Ларонька (08.06.2017), Олюр (21.08.2017), Світланочка (23.08.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

И конечно же - продолжение следует...

Мне ТАК нравятся Аллины песни!!! Просто не могу остаться безучастной - так и хочется петь, слушать, разговаривать с детьми о них, удивляясь вместе с ними красоте мелодий и поэтических оборотов! И как же не попробовать всю эту красоту увидеть???? 

Сегодня на *"Хоровод березок"* посмотреть захотелось.. 

*СПАСИБО за песню!!!*

----------

aichka (10.06.2017), lenik (11.06.2017), ttanya (11.06.2017), Виноград (02.07.2017), Елена Эрнст (18.06.2017), Олюр (24.06.2017), Оперетта (29.08.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (11.06.2017)

----------


## буссоница

Что такое счастье? Это  Аллочкины песни !!! Каждая -  восьмое чудо света!   
Все песни не похожие ни  на какие другие. Легко запоминаются,петь их детям в удовольствие! Спасибо за огромный труд от всех детей и меня!!! 
Новый диск " Золотая пора" - превзошел мои ожидания!
Восторгаюсь и преклоняюсь перед твоим талантом!!! СПАСИБО!!!

----------

aichka (15.06.2017), lenik (27.07.2017), ttanya (17.06.2017), Vitolda (15.06.2017), Виноград (02.07.2017)

----------


## Анетта

Огромное спасибо, уважаемая Алла, за новый диск "Золотая пора". Как всегда все песни просто замечательные, радостные и лиричные, понятные детям. Уверена, мои дошколята будут рады начать осенние занятия с этих музыкальных подарков. Творческих Вам успехов!

----------

aichka (17.06.2017), lenik (27.07.2017), Vitolda (17.06.2017), буссоница (17.06.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

> Что такое счастье? Это Аллочкины песни !!! Каждая - восьмое чудо света!


Абсолютно согласна!!! Поэтому -  снова продолжение!!! И абсолютно точно - не окончание! Ведь правда же - каждая песня из Аллиной *"Золотой поры"*   - это настоящее ЧУДО!!! Не устаю радоваться встрече!! И снова и снова хочется причастности...

Просто невозможно мимо *"Осенней мелодии"* пройти - ее очарование притягивает, хочется вновь и вновь слушать, наслаждаться, удивляться, радоваться, забывать дышать... Песня вневозрастная: и дошколятам близка и понятна будет - и по содержанию и музыкально - и школьникам, и взрослым. Звуки *"Осенней мелодии"* душу каждого наполнят красотой и нежностью!

----------

aichka (24.06.2017), lenik (02.07.2017), ttanya (24.06.2017), буссоница (24.06.2017), лариса61 (25.06.2017), Марина Сухарева (05.08.2017), Олюр (24.06.2017)

----------


## aichka

Огромное спасибо, Ирочка!

С твоими клипами песни обретают настолько яркий зримый образ, вернее, сотни образов - они оживают, становятся почти осязаемыми, таким  яркими, пронзительными -это тобой подобранные картины, видео, анимации создают это волшебство, собранное твоими руками и мыслями!

Ну ООООчень красиво, настолько синхронно совпадают тексты песен и образы на экране, что непонятно- что первичнее!  :Yes4: 

Твои клипы так украшают песни, оживляют их, делая их объемными, яркими и запоминающимися!

Спасибо тебе огромное! В твои клипы невозможно не влюбиться! Их хочется пересматривать вновь и вновь - и мне, и детям!

Огромная благодарность тебе за чуткость, нежность и музыкальность! 
От всей души!

69954707_spasibo_ot_vsego_serdca.gif

----------

Vitolda (24.06.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

И снова - продолжение! Вновь попросился клип к песне из диска *"Золотая пора"* 
На этот раз к песне *"Вот и осень к нам пришла"*. Песня для маленьких. Потому и видеоряд максимально простой и конкретный. Я не всегда использую на праздниках в младшей и средней группах видео к песням, даже если они мной уже сделаны. Чтобы неустойчивое внимание не отвлекать... А вот когда с песней знакомлю - показываю! Чтобы впечатление от нее ярче было, не только слуховое, но и зрительное! И чтобы детям передать свое к песням особое отношение. 
Как всегда в Аллиных песнях для маленьких, удивляюсь тому, как понятно и просто звучит, но далеко не примитивно. И невозможно от звучащей песни не получить легкое и радостное настроение!

Им и хочу сегодня поделиться!!!
*"Вот и осень к нам пришла"*




*СПАСИБО ЗА ПЕСНЮ!!!*

----------

aichka (30.07.2017), lenik (13.09.2017), Марина Сухарева (05.08.2017), Парина (05.07.2019)

----------


## aichka

Большое- большое спасибо, Ирочка!

Очень красивый, понятный малышам, получился клип! 

Как я всегда радуюсь твоим прекрасным, чутким работам к моим песням, и уже даже жду их!  :Tender: 

Эти визуальные картинки так обогащают впечатление ребят при знакомстве с песней, делают песню зримой и более яркой! 

Разбирая содержание, ещё и увидеть его -это так здорово, наглядно и запоминающе!

Получается практически мнемо -фильм!  :Ok:  

Листочки- Капельки- Грибочки- как легко детям запомнить! :Ok: 

Обязательно покажу осенью своей малышне! СПАСИБО!!!
0212e2489cd0bfcd7607d0bfa6fb73f1.jpg

----------

Vitolda (30.07.2017)

----------


## Светлана Игнатьева

Алла, диск просто чудесный, впрочем, как и все Ваши диски.
Такие мелодичные песни, завораживает. 
В «Осеннюю мелодию» я влюблена.
А клипы у Ирины – супер!
Я тоже занимаюсь видео и знаю, какой это труд. 
Всё сделано профессионально, БРАВО! 
Спасибо Вам, творческим людям, что создаёте красоту.

----------

aichka (06.08.2017), Vitolda (06.08.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

И снова продолжение! Продолжаю широко открытыми глазами смотреть на песни *"Золотой поры"*  Многие из этих песен я не воспринимаю как сугубо детские.. Здорово, что они доступны и понятны детям!!! Но близки и взрослым!!! Не просто педагогическую ценность имеют - а чисто художественную, музыкально-поэтическую, эстетическую! Да просто эмоциональное наслаждение доставляют!!!

Вот, например, *"Золотая пора"*... Какой красивый осенний вальс!!! Сколько раз слушаю - столько и удовольствие получаю от мягкой лирики и напевности, полетности и  приглушенного эха... Предвкушаю, как в сентябре вместе со мной удовольствие от песни будут получать и дети, и взрослые! Ведь она доступна и понятна детям, и так близка взрослым!!!




*СПАСИБО ЗА ПЕСНЮ!!!*

----------

aichka (09.08.2017), lenik (13.09.2017), linker_59 (15.09.2019), Олюр (29.09.2018), Парина (05.07.2019)

----------


## aichka

> Вот, например, "Золотая пора"


Ирочка, какая же здорово! ОООчень красиво, так продумано, нежно, поэтично, ярко и зрелищно! 

Так и кружат в этом вальсе твои чудесные кадры, придавая песне особую прелесть и наглядность! 

Уже хочется придумать к ней танец и украсить его твоим замечательным клипом!

Огромное спасибо! Слов нет!!!

1500626515.gif

----------

Vitolda (09.08.2017), Олюр (29.09.2018), Парина (05.07.2019)

----------


## Rita03

Алла Анатольевна! Огромное спасибо Вам  за Ваши песни: будь это  осень.зима,весна.......  -  они прекрасны!!!!!
Мелодичные, легкие , очаровательные - их хочется слушать и слушать!Творческого Вам вдохновения,успехов!!!Спасибо!!!! :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:

----------

aichka (10.08.2017), Vitolda (10.08.2017)

----------


## aichka

Большое спасибо, Риточка!

Невероятно приятно!  Я стараюсь... :Blush2:

----------

Rita03 (11.08.2017)

----------


## wlx1

Вау! Новый диск и мимо меня?

----------

aichka (22.08.2017)

----------


## Лорис

Алла, здравствуйте. 
Оформила на стенд Вашу осеннюю песенку "Листопадная" https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5398868
Посмотрите. Если вы против, то я её удалю.

----------

космея (11.09.2017), Парина (05.07.2019)

----------


## aichka

Что вы, Ларочка! Почему я должна быть против? :Meeting: 
Вы замечательно сделали подсказочки для заучивания текста песен, очень красиво, спасибо и вам, и Ларе! :Tender:  
Такие красивые картинки и такое эстетическое оформление слов песен хочется учить и украсить ими музыкальный уголок или стенд для родителей "Мы поём" или "Пойте с нами"! :Ok:

----------

Елена Эрнст (14.09.2017), Лорис (26.08.2017), Парина (05.07.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Немного жаль, что уже наступила осень... Но что поделать - пора!!!

Пусть же будет не унылой и грустной, а яркой, красивой, радостной! И если приведет с собой дождик - то веселый и звонкий, как в песне *"Веселый дождик"* из диска *"Золотая пора"*.  К тому же в песне нет неукоснительного указания на осень! Можно и о теплом летнем дожде вспомнить!  Слушаю песню - и настроение поднимается!!! Всплывают в памяти картинки детства, когда дождь вовсе не пугал! И снова - так и хочется радостно поскакать под его струями, напевая эту песню!

*СПАСИБО!!!*

----------

aichka (02.09.2017), baichik (18.09.2017), lenik (08.09.2017), ольга марущак (04.09.2017), Парина (05.07.2019)

----------


## aichka

*Ирочка! Уж как не хотелось расставаться с летом, как не хотелось наступления осени, но, после твоего клипа - красивого, яркого, позитивного, такого свежего и яркого - никакая осень не помеха для положительных эмоций! 
Даже захотелось и дождика, и ярких красок листвы, омытых струями дождя!

Спасибо тебе большое ещё и за то, что как песня сложилось внесезонной - подходящей к дождику и весеннему, и летнему, и осеннему, так и твой фильм отразил все времена года и под твой клип можно петь гимн дождику в любой сезон!

Спасибо за веселье, за поздравление с весёлой осенью , за хорошее настроение и мастерски сделанный фильм! 
С удовольствием покажу его ребятам!*

54154_1383064182.jpg

----------

lenik (08.09.2017), Vitolda (03.09.2017), Парина (05.07.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

К песне *"Голубые капельки"* из диска *"Осень-кружевница"*  в своей работе с детьми впервые повернулась в этом году. 

КАКОЕ удовольствие получаем и я и дети!!!! От всего!!! От яркой образности, например. Каких только понятных детям сравнений нет в песне! Осень льет дождик из леечки и поет дождливую песенку вместе с тучкой! А капельки катаются с зонтиков как с горочки, окружая ребят фонтанчиками, играют с ними в прятки! Интересно и понятно!!! 

А еще мелодия такая красивая!!!! Чуть печальная в куплетах и легкая и звонкая в припеве! Есть над чем поработать,  а ребятам еще и интереснее петь так по-разному! А в проигрыше - обязательно добавим музыкальные инструменты!!!

Очень люблю теперь показывать ребятам клипы к песне не тогда, когда они уже хорошо с ней знакомы, а во время первых встреч. И впечатление у них получается не только слуховое, но еще и зрительное! Да и запоминают слова песни быстрее...




*СПАСИБО ЗА ПЕСНЮ!!!*

----------

aichka (13.09.2017), baichik (18.09.2017), lenik (13.09.2017), olga kh (13.09.2017), Анастасия Галанова (15.09.2017), Парина (05.07.2019)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка, огромное спасибо! Так замечательно, что ты одеваешь песни в такие зрелищные и красочные одежды! Очень красиво, очень ярко, впечатляюще!

Я уверена, что все наши дети, прежде всего- визуалы, поэтому им проще не просто услышать песню, а увидеть её в фильме, да ещё так точно передающем все нюансы- и ритмические, и образные, и эмоциональные! Насколько ярче у ребёнка будет впечатление от песни, насколько вернее он её примет и полюбит, осознает и запомнит!

Замечательно! Ты оказываешь необыкновенную помощь в ярком восприятии детьми стольких детских песен, и я счастлива, что в том числе и моих!

Очень красиво!

СПАСИБО!!!!

434180020.456667436.jpeg

----------

lenik (13.09.2017), olga kh (13.09.2017), Vitolda (12.09.2017), Парина (05.07.2019)

----------


## космея

Очень нравится эта песенка  Аллы Анатольевной. Хочу разучить танец. Пожалуйста, дорогие коллеги, посоветуйте ,как сделать такие капельки. (Надоели все эти султанчики). Озадачила и себя и своих воспитателей , который день ломаем голову. Пожалуйста, дайте совет Очень буду благодарна!

----------

aichka (13.09.2017), Anchik (17.09.2020), lenik (13.09.2017), olga kh (13.09.2017), Парина (05.07.2019)

----------


## aichka

> Очень нравится эта песенка Аллы Анатольевной. Хочу разучить танец. Пожалуйста, дорогие коллеги, посоветуйте ,как сделать такие капельки. (Надоели все эти султанчики). Озадачила и себя и своих воспитателей , который день ломаем голову. Пожалуйста, дайте совет Очень буду благодарна!


Мариночка, я связалась с автором танца- с Маргаритой Мирошиной, и вот её ответ:

"Добрый вечер. Насчет капли. В Москве есть магазин для рукоделия ЛЕОНАРДО, там есть пластиковые заготовки из двух половинок. Я в серединку вставила голубую органзу и склеила их, сверху ленточку привязала и все!!! 
http://leonardohobby.ru/ishop/good_21366931652/  "

----------

olga kh (13.09.2017), буссоница (13.09.2017), Парина (05.07.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Аллочка, как же нравятся ВСЕМ моим ребятам - от самых маленьких до самых больших - твоя ОСЕНЬ!!! На каждом занятии звучат твои песни - разные, из разных дисков, то плюс для танца, то мои ребята сами поют.. Одно одинаково - теплота и удовольствие, с которым дети песни встречают!!! И интерес к ним, который не пропадает!

Слушаем, поем, танцуем.. И смотрим клипы... В них я еще и свою любовь к песням старалась вложить! 

Вот сегодня как раз смотрели с ребятами на *"Золотую осень" из "Золотой поры"*. В городе пока еще нет такой листопадной золотой красоты, разве что в парках да в лесу рядом с городом. А клип показывает - какое чудо нас ждет! И песня понятнее, ближе становится! 

А после просмотра характер пения изменился! Лиричнее стал! Словно голосом ребята передать красоту осени захотели! С удовольствием все вместе любовались красками  слов, мелодии и осенних картин!

*Спасибо за песню!!!!*

----------

aichka (21.09.2017), ttanya (03.10.2017), Олюр (25.09.2017), Парина (05.07.2019)

----------


## Лорис

*Хочу поблагодарить Аллу Анатольевну за прекрасную возможность петь осенние песенки с осенних дисков.
Я уверенна, что мои дети будут петь их с удовольствием.
СПАСИБО!*

----------

aichka (21.09.2017), Олюр (25.09.2017), Парина (05.07.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Никак не обойтись на осеннем празднике без урожайной темы!!!
Моя старшая группа сейчас вовсю распевает *"Овощную"* из диска *"Золотая пора"* 
Так им нравится радостное, задорное настроение песни!!! В проигрышах так и приплясывают, с удовольствием по очереди примеряя на себя роли овощей! Песня очень нравится! А потому и запомнилась быстро и звучит везде - не только на занятиях, но и в группе, и на прогулке.. думаю и дома распевают! А о том, в каком характере песня звучать должна, напоминать и не приходится, без моих слов все понятно с первых же звуков музыки!

----------

aichka (01.10.2017), EVGESKA (03.10.2017), ttanya (03.10.2017), буссоница (01.10.2017), Парина (05.07.2019)

----------


## Света82

Алла Анатольевна, здравствуйте! Очень понравился диск "Осень-малышам". Хотела у Вас его приобрести.

----------

aichka (04.10.2017)

----------


## aichka

> Алла Анатольевна, здравствуйте! Очень понравился диск "Осень-малышам". Хотела у Вас его приобрести.


Пожалуйста, Света! Здесь вы можете послушать этот диск и ознакомиться со способами оплаты, после которой я в тот же день вышлю вам ссылку на диск, в которой будут плюсы, минусы и ноты песен.

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138085

Пишите в личку или aichka@yandex.ru    чтобы я знала- куда высылать диск!

----------

ttanya (30.10.2019)

----------


## Света82

Алла Анатольевна! Спасибо Вам за диск Осень-малышам.  Такие добрые и понятные по содержанию песни, обязательно найдут место в моей работе. И детки нашего садика тоже будут получать удовольствие от исполнения Ваших песенок и танцевать под Ваш нежный и ласковый голосок. Я уже не первый раз покупаю диски и очень довольна! Мне очень нравятся Ваши работы! Музыка, песни, то как танцуют Ваши дети, как превосходно чисто они поют. Спасибо Вам за Ваши рекомендации на сайте! Спасибо и низкий поклон за Вашу работу!

----------

aichka (05.10.2017), Vitolda (04.10.2017)

----------


## Светлана Игнатьева

Добрый вечер, Алла! 
Мои детки сегодня передавали Вам ПРИВЕТ и огромное СПАСИБО!!!
Им очень полюбилась песня «Золотой огонёк» из диска ОСЕНЬ-МАЛЫШАМ, они с этой песней ходят на прогулку, дома её поют, 
а на занятиях просят повторить ещё и ещё) 
СПАСИБО!!!

----------

aichka (06.10.2017), Vitolda (06.10.2017)

----------


## aichka

*"Дождик, поиграй"* */ из диска "Осень-кружевница"/*

*Клип к песне- Ирины Бариновой*

----------

Anchik (17.09.2020), elenaSneg (06.08.2018), lenik (23.06.2018), linker_59 (25.07.2019), olga kh (22.06.2018), ttanya (30.10.2019), Vitolda (25.06.2018), буссоница (22.06.2018), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (23.06.2018), ольга марущак (12.09.2018), Парина (05.07.2019)

----------


## aichka

*" Весёлый дождик"* *из диска "Золотая пора"*
*Клип к песне- Ирины Бариновой*

----------

Anchik (17.09.2020), lenik (23.06.2018), olga kh (22.06.2018), Vitolda (25.06.2018), буссоница (22.06.2018), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (23.06.2018), говорушка (02.09.2018), Лорис (22.06.2018), ольга марущак (12.09.2018), Ольга Сара (22.06.2018), Парина (05.07.2019)

----------


## aichka

*"Осенняя мелодия" из диска "Золотая пора"*
*Клип к песне- Ирины Бариновой*

----------

Anchik (17.09.2020), lenik (23.06.2018), olga kh (22.06.2018), Vitolda (25.06.2018), буссоница (22.06.2018), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (23.06.2018), Екатерина Шваб (06.08.2019), Ольга Сара (22.06.2018), Парина (05.07.2019)

----------


## aichka

*"Подарки Осени" из диска "Золотая пора"*

----------

Anchik (17.09.2020), lenik (23.06.2018), Vitolda (25.06.2018), буссоница (22.06.2018), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (23.06.2018), Ольга Сара (22.06.2018), Парина (05.07.2019)

----------


## aichka

*"Вот и Осень к нам пришла" из диска "Золотая пора"*
*Клип к песне- Ирины Бариновой*

----------

Anchik (17.09.2020), lenik (23.06.2018), Vitolda (25.06.2018), буссоница (22.06.2018), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (23.06.2018), Елена М (09.10.2018), Ольга Сара (22.06.2018), Парина (05.07.2019)

----------


## aichka

*"Золотая Осень" из диска "Золотая пора"*

*Клип к песне Ирины Бариновой*

----------

Anchik (17.09.2020), lenik (23.06.2018), Vitolda (25.06.2018), буссоница (22.06.2018), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (23.06.2018), Ольга Сара (22.06.2018), Парина (05.07.2019)

----------


## aichka

*Овощные песенки для детей разных возрастов*

*"Овощная- малышам"* *из диска "Осень-кружевница"*
*Клип к песне- Ирочки Бариновой*

----------

Anchik (17.09.2020), lenik (23.06.2018), linker_59 (25.07.2019), Vitolda (25.06.2018), буссоница (22.06.2018), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (23.06.2018), Парина (05.07.2019)

----------


## aichka

*"Овощная песенка" из диска "Золотая пора" / ст. гр/*

*Клип к песне Ирины Бариновой*

----------

Anchik (17.09.2020), lenik (23.06.2018), Vitolda (25.06.2018), буссоница (22.06.2018), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (23.06.2018), Ольга Сара (22.06.2018), Парина (05.07.2019)

----------


## aichka

*"Урожай" из диска "Золотая пора" / подг. гр/*

*Клип к песне Ирины Бариновой*

----------

Anchik (17.09.2020), lenik (23.06.2018), Vitolda (25.06.2018), буссоница (22.06.2018), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (23.06.2018), говорушка (23.06.2018), Ольга Сара (22.06.2018), Парина (05.07.2019)

----------


## aichka

*"Золотая пора"* из одноименного диска

----------

Anchik (17.09.2020), elenaSneg (06.08.2018), lenik (23.06.2018), mochalova19 (25.07.2018), Raisa Vayner (21.09.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (09.10.2018), ttanya (28.06.2018), Vitolda (25.06.2018), Анетта (24.06.2018), Борковская Н (20.09.2018), буссоница (23.06.2018), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (23.06.2018), Елена М (09.10.2018), Марина Сухарева (21.09.2018), Олюр (06.09.2018), Парина (05.07.2019)

----------


## aichka

*"Огоньки" / танец с листьями/ из диска "Золотая пора"*

----------

elenaSneg (06.08.2018), lenik (23.06.2018), mochalova19 (25.07.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (09.10.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (11.10.2019), Treya (03.09.2018), ttanya (28.06.2018), Vitolda (25.06.2018), Yulgan10 (27.08.2019), Анетта (24.06.2018), буссоница (23.06.2018), Екатерина Шваб (06.08.2019), Елена М (09.10.2018), Ладога (12.09.2020), Марина Сухарева (21.09.2018), Музаири (18.07.2019), Олюр (06.09.2018), Парина (05.07.2019), Цветусик (24.03.2019)

----------


## aichka

*"Осень-рыжая девчушка" из диска "Золотая пора"*

----------

Anchik (17.09.2020), elenaSneg (06.08.2018), lenik (23.06.2018), mochalova19 (25.07.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (09.10.2018), ttanya (28.06.2018), Vitolda (25.06.2018), Yulgan10 (27.08.2019), Анетта (24.06.2018), Борковская Н (20.09.2018), буссоница (23.06.2018), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (23.06.2018), Екатерина Шваб (27.08.2020), Ладога (12.09.2020), Музаири (18.07.2019), Ольга Сара (23.06.2018), Парина (05.07.2019), Травка (28.09.2018), Цветусик (24.03.2019)

----------


## Liya-Yarulina

Спасибо Алла Анатольевна за Ваше творчество.Разноцветная осень -это третий диск которые я преобретаю. Песни просто чудо расчудесненькое Жду не дождусь когда начну учить со своими ребятками
С ув ЛИЯ

----------

aichka (06.07.2018), Vitolda (06.07.2018), Музаири (18.07.2019)

----------


## aichka

*"Золотой огонёк"* *из диска "Осень-малышам"*

----------

Anchik (17.09.2020), elenaSneg (06.08.2018), EVGESKA (29.03.2019), lenik (23.07.2018), mochalova19 (25.07.2018), Raisa Vayner (30.08.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (09.10.2018), Vitolda (21.07.2018), Yulgan10 (27.08.2019), буссоница (21.07.2018), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (21.07.2018), говорушка (22.07.2018), Елена М (09.10.2018), Ладога (21.07.2018), Марина Сухарева (05.09.2018), ольга марущак (12.09.2018), Олюр (06.09.2018), Парина (05.07.2019), Травка (28.09.2018)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

*Аллочка!!! Поздравляю с началом учебного года!!!!!!
Удачи и терпения!!! 
ВДОХНОВЕНИЯ!!!!!!!!!!*

----------

aichka (02.09.2018), Олюр (06.09.2018)

----------


## Елена_дор75

Аллочка!
Большая благодарность Вам за Ваши песни. Долго искала песню на финал осеннего праздника, взяла именно Вашу. За душу песни берут.  И аранжировка - просто чудо! Дети просто в восторге: послушали, ахнули и сказали, что песня очень красивая!
Думаю, что воспользуюсь Вашими  песнями и на другие праздники. Спасибо Вам за песни и пусть Ваш талант еще долго радует нас!

----------

aichka (14.09.2018), Vitolda (14.09.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Еще не началась осень, когда в голове моей снова зазвучали вопросы - какие песни Аллы нести в этом году своим детям? Этот спор с самой собой продолжается каждый сезон вот уже несколько лет... И всегда с трудом отодвигаю в сторону песни.. Ведь невозможно объять необъятное! 

Ко многим песням обращаюсь вновь и вновь каждый, некоторые прозвучали по разу и снова ждут своего часа!

А вот "Кленово-рябиновый вальс" из "Осенней поры" зазвучит в моем зале впервые!!! Красота  - слов нет как!!! От первой до последней нотки, от первого до последнего слова слушаешь, дыхание затаив, мыслями и чувствами вместе с мелодией взлетаешь и паришь! И петь хочется и в танце закружиться! Вот и постараемся с ребятами куплеты спеть, а в проигрышах - элементы вальса исполнить!

Ну и конечно же не смогла не "увидеть" кленово-рябиновую красоту!




*СПАСИБО ЗА ПЕСНЮ!!!*

----------

aichka (26.09.2018), marina 64 (19.07.2019), Yulgan10 (27.08.2019), Марина Сухарева (10.10.2018), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Натка14 (10.10.2018), Олюр (29.09.2018), Парина (05.07.2019), татуся (26.09.2018)

----------


## aichka

Спасибо, Ирочка!!! Огромное спасибо! Какая же красота!!!

От твоих клипов- просто дух захватывает!!!! Как же они украшают и оживляют песни!

Бесподобно!!!!

10e7ca23d98e92be72f84f984c034c08.jpg

----------

Vitolda (27.09.2018), Yulgan10 (27.08.2019), Олюр (29.09.2018), Парина (05.07.2019)

----------


## мадам

_Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна, с   Днем УЧИТЕЛЯ!      Вы многих  научили  любить свою работу! Спасибо!!!_

----------

aichka (05.10.2018), Олюр (05.10.2018)

----------


## margomargogo

Аллочка,получила Ваши диски, Спасибо за Ваше творчество.С песнями Вашими я знакома давно.На слуху многие, что-то встречалось ранее в инете.Вот" Улетают журавли" ставлю уже не первый год,и пользуясь авторской постановкой, и перекраивая по-своему.Песни очень легко учатся,и увлекают детей.Слушаешь, и удивляешься, как все замечательно и доступно для наших детей.Поэтому и захотелось, чтоб альбомы были полностью.Благодарю!

----------

aichka (12.10.2018), Vitolda (13.10.2018)

----------


## tigricadn

Хочу выразить огромнейшую благодарность за Ваш талант,Алла Анатольевна! Приобрела ваш диск "Осень-кружевница" и вот прошли утренники,как мои девочки чувствуют,слышат,изображают эту полюбившуюся мне песенку "Осень-кружевница", просто волшебно,тонко и изящно!Все песенки чудесны,работать и работать!Спасибо Вам большое за такую красоту,неиссякаемой Вам фантазии творчества!

----------

aichka (04.11.2018), Vitolda (04.11.2018)

----------


## любовь77

> Хочу выразить огромнейшую благодарность за Ваш талант,Алла Анатольевна! Приобрела ваш диск "Осень-кружевница" и вот прошли утренники,как мои девочки чувствуют,слышат,изображают эту полюбившуюся мне песенку "Осень-кружевница", просто волшебно,тонко и изящно!Все песенки чудесны,работать и работать!Спасибо Вам большое за такую красоту,неиссякаемой Вам фантазии творчества!


Я присоединяюсь,ваши песни они как кружева,дети поют с огромным удовольствием.Спасибо огромное за ваши чудеса.

----------

aichka (07.11.2018), Vitolda (07.11.2018), Лилия60 (08.11.2018), Олюр (13.11.2018)

----------


## EVGESKA

Аллочка Анатольевна.
Спасибо за Ваше творчество. Песенки так и радуют детей!!!
Вот как старались мои воспитанники!

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JZGZ/cbRheTRMR

----------

aichka (08.03.2019), Vitolda (08.03.2019), буссоница (08.03.2019)

----------


## aichka

Спасибо  огромное, Женечка! Как же мне приятно, что мои песни звучат в других детских садах, что детки в других городах и странах поют мои песни - да так чистенько и красиво!
Спасибо большущее! Спасибо за такой подарок! Необыкновенно приятно! :Tender:  :Ok:  :Tender:

----------

EVGESKA (08.03.2019), Vitolda (08.03.2019), Парина (05.07.2019)

----------


## Цветусик

> "Огоньки" / танец с листьями/ из диска "Золотая пора"


Какая прелесть!!!!Чудесная музыка...волшебная,игривая.А с каким удовольствием танцуют детки!!!Алла Анатольевна,спасибо вам за то...что вы такая у нас !!!

----------

aichka (25.03.2019), EVGESKA (29.03.2019), Парина (05.07.2019)

----------


## aichka

Обожаю все постановки танцев прекрасной и талантливой *
Ирочки Москвиной-  Rina05- д/с №306 Одесса*, вот как она изумительно увидела мою песню *"Осень-кружевница"*

----------

Anchik (07.10.2019), krinka (30.09.2019), lenik (24.06.2019), skrat.10 (03.10.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (11.10.2019), ttanya (04.07.2019), Vitolda (23.06.2019), Yulgan10 (27.08.2019), буссоница (23.06.2019), лариса61 (25.08.2019), Музаири (18.07.2019), Олюр (15.07.2021), Парина (05.07.2019), сонейко (23.06.2019)

----------


## сонейко

> Обожаю все постановки танцев прекрасной и талантливой *
> Ирочки Москвиной-  Rina05- д/с №306 Одесса*, вот как она изумительно увидела мою песню *"Осень-кружевница"*


Бесподобно!!!!Очень нежно.со вкусом...хорошо..когда песня совпадает с исполнением  и танцем...очень красиво...просто слов нет!!!

----------

aichka (23.06.2019), Anchik (17.09.2020), faina (22.08.2019), krinka (28.06.2019), Zetik (13.10.2019), лариса61 (25.08.2019), Музаири (18.07.2019), ольга марущак (01.09.2019)

----------


## Музаири

Аллочка! Дорогая! Спасибо за вдохновенное и вдохновляющее Ваше творчество!
"УРА!!!"  - этот восторженный возглас еще ни раз огласит вселенную, 
когда очередной музыкальный руководитель откроет Ваши сочинения!
Пересматриваю и переслушиваю сейчас Ваши осенние диски - кроме чувства удовлетворения и благодарности охватывает целый круговорот красочных эмоций, одухотворенного настроения, желания "ваять праздники"
СПАСИБИЩЕ!!!!!!!!

----------

aichka (18.07.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (11.10.2019), ttanya (24.07.2019), Vitolda (18.07.2019), Yulgan10 (27.08.2019), Парина (18.08.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Не обходятся осенние праздники без овощной, урожайной темы! Всегда с радостью обращаюсь к песням Аллы! Благо в ее осенних дисках они есть для ВСЕХ возрастов! Видео к песне *"Урожай"*  из диска *"Золотая осень"*  сделала еще 2 года назад и ребята мои с удовольствием его смотрели и с еще большим удовольствием распевали песню. Заразительно задорная, озорная песня, под которую так и хочется двигаться, которой очень хочется подпевать!!! И еще позволяет вспомнить о самых разных овощах!!! Всегда очень ценю познавательную составляющую в Аллиных песнях!

Сегодня заметила, что не показывала  фрагмент этого видео на форуме.  Исправляюсь!

----------

aichka (18.08.2019), lenik (01.10.2019), SNAR (29.09.2019), Treya (23.09.2021), ttanya (16.10.2019), Yulgan10 (27.08.2019), говорушка (19.08.2019), Парина (18.08.2019)

----------


## aichka

Огромное спасибо, Ирочка! Как же с клипом преображается песня- обретает такие объемные, зримые  образы, такие красочные, яркие картинки! А поскольку все дети- визуалы, то им такие красивые и зрелищные фильмы- такое подспорье к пониманию и запоминанию образов содержания песни! 
Я всегда перед разучиванием даю детям посмотреть твой клип- настолько сильное и позитивное впечатление он оказывает на детей, что и учатся песни гораздо результативнее и быстрее! Спасибо тебе огромное за такое яркое и красивое воплощение песен! СПАСИБО!!! Умница!!!

----------

krinka (30.09.2019), Vitolda (18.08.2019), Yulgan10 (27.08.2019), говорушка (19.08.2019), Парина (18.08.2019)

----------


## буссоница

Сегодня день счастливый !У мня есть диск "Осень кружевница " !!!  Как могла пропустить его раньше , не понимаю.... Восторга нет  границ ! Спасибо дорогая Аллочка за твое творчество! В твоих песнях сама доброта и сердечность, любовь к детям и душевность !!!

----------

aichka (23.09.2019), Vitolda (23.09.2019), сонейко (24.09.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Новая осень - и снова звучат в моем зале осенние песни Аллы! 
Давно не пела с ребятами *"Прощание с дождем"* из первого осеннего диска - *"Что такое осень?"*. А в этом году решила снова обратиться к этой чудесной песне!!!!!!!!! Уже поем! И о стольком попутно поговорили с ребятами!!! И о дожде разном - осеннем и весеннем, о снеге и капели! А еще о поэтических оборотах текста, о красоте и характере музыки, о том, КАК нужно петь, чтобы голосом не испортить картинку, песней нарисованную, а добавить ей верных штрихов и красок. Показала я ребятам и свой клип к песне, несколько лет назад сделанный... И захотелось изменений! Еще одно платьице для песни сделать захотелось! 

И вот что вышло: 




*СПАСИБО* за песню!!! К ней хочется возвращаться снова и снова!!!

----------

aichka (29.09.2019), krinka (30.09.2019), lenik (01.10.2019), olga kh (30.09.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (11.10.2019), ttanya (16.10.2019), говорушка (30.09.2019), Ладога (12.09.2020), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Парина (15.10.2019), Ярик (01.10.2019)

----------


## olga kh

Спасибо, Ирочка!!! Очень красивый новый наряд!!! Аллочка, благодарю тебя за те, самые первые песни, которые, по-прежнему, очень любимы!!!

----------

aichka (30.09.2019), lenik (01.10.2019), Vitolda (30.09.2019)

----------


## IrenIren

[QUOTE=aichka;5549713]Обожаю все постановки танцев прекрасной и талантливой *
Ирочки Москвиной-  Rina05- д/с №306 Одесса*, вот как она изумительно увидела мою песню *"Осень-кружевница"*
Браво!!! Замечательная песня и её воплощение в танце. Всё очень гармонично... просто восторг!!!
Спасибо огромнейшее Вам!!!

----------

aichka (06.10.2019)

----------


## aichka

> Давно не пела с ребятами "Прощание с дождем" из первого осеннего диска - "Что такое осень?". А в этом году решила снова обратиться к этой чудесной песне!!!!!!!!! Уже поем


Ирочка, огромное спасибо! Каждый раз восхищаюсь твоим умением поймать суть песни, её настроение, характер и сделать такой мастерский фильм, который хочется пересматривать и пересматривать!
 Знакомство с песней под такие визуальные яркие картинки- какой красочный и яркий приём! 
Ничего лишнего и проходящего- точное попадание в цель, в каждую строчку!
Удивительное сочетание прекрасных пейзажей с чередованием видео - такая замечательная находка, песня просто оживает! 
Спасибо тебе огромное!!!! :Tender:

----------

olga kh (07.10.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (11.10.2019), Vitolda (07.10.2019), Парина (15.10.2019)

----------


## aichka

Как же радуют видео в интернете -  когда я вижу постановки танцев музруков из других городов на мои песни... очень понравился танец на песню *"Золотой листопад"* детишек города Заводоуковск,  Детский сад "Берёзка", танцевальная группа "Солнышко",* руководитель А.Я. Русакова*




 и у него уже нашлись последователи:




СПАСИБО, ДЕВОЧКИ, НЕОБЫКНОВЕННО ПРИЯТНО!

----------

Anchik (17.09.2020), lenik (14.10.2019), olga kh (16.10.2019), skrat.10 (21.08.2021), ttanya (16.10.2019), vils77 (18.10.2019), Vitolda (15.10.2019), буссоница (13.10.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (13.10.2019), Ольга Сара (13.10.2019), Парина (15.10.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (13.10.2019), Цветусик (15.10.2019)

----------


## Цветусик

> Как же радуют видео в интернете -  когда я вижу постановки танцев музруков из других городов на мои песни... очень понравился танец на песню *"Золотой листопад"* детишек города Заводоуковск,  Детский сад "Берёзка", танцевальная группа "Солнышко",* руководитель А.Я. Русакова*
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  и у него уже нашлись последователи:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Бесподобно!!!!!Спасибо Алле Анатольевне за прекрасную музыку!!!!!

----------

aichka (15.10.2019), krinka (15.10.2019), Vitolda (15.10.2019), Парина (17.10.2019)

----------


## Парина

> Как же радуют видео в интернете - когда я вижу постановки танцев музруков из других городов на мои песни...


А КАК ЖЕ НАС ВСЕХ РАДУЕТ ТО, ЧТО МЫ ИМЕЕМ ВОЗМОЖНОСТЬ ТАНЦЕВАТЬ ПОД ТВОЮ, АЛЛОЧКА, КРАСОТУ!!! 
Я пока не могу похвастаться новым танцем))но осень ещё только началась, всё ещё впереди. Спасибо огромное, Аллочка,  за чудесные, неповторимые песни! Каждая из них вызывает у меня восторг с замиранием сердца!!!

----------

aichka (16.10.2019), ttanya (16.10.2019), Vitolda (16.10.2019), Цветусик (15.10.2019)

----------


## aichka

> Бесподобно!!!!!Спасибо Алле Анатольевне за прекрасную музыку!!!!!


Огромное спасибо, приятно очень-очень!



> А КАК ЖЕ НАС ВСЕХ РАДУЕТ ТО, ЧТО МЫ ИМЕЕМ ВОЗМОЖНОСТЬ ТАНЦЕВАТЬ ПОД ТВОЮ, АЛЛОЧКА, КРАСОТУ!!! 
> Я пока не могу похвастаться новым танцем))но осень ещё только началась, всё ещё впереди.


Спасибо, Ирочка! Я целый год не работала по известной тебе причине, а сейчас пришла в новый сад- там у детей не было музыкального руководителя 3 года!!!... подготовишки- не понимают- что такое танец парами по кругу - ну, раз они видели музрука только в младшей группе, то это и понятно...так что я вся в поту осваиваю "целину" и "тундру".. пытаюсь экстерном дать детям упущенное.. тоже надеюсь поставить новые танцы,  как ты говоришь - все впереди.. :Ok:

----------

olga kh (16.10.2019), ttanya (16.10.2019), vils77 (18.10.2019), Vitolda (16.10.2019), Парина (17.10.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (29.09.2020)

----------


## aichka

*А это работа музыкального руководителя Лейбиной Лидии Юрьевны , город Москва ГБОУ Школа №1797 "Богородская" "Мир Детства".
Песни из моего диска "Что такое Осень"*

----------

Anchik (17.09.2020), ttanya (16.10.2019), vils77 (18.10.2019), Vitolda (16.10.2019), Парина (17.10.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (29.09.2020), Цветусик (17.10.2019)

----------


## Цветусик

> *А это работа музыкального руководителя Лейбиной Лидии Юрьевны , город Москва ГБОУ Школа №1797 "Богородская" "Мир Детства".
> Песни из моего диска "Что такое Осень"*


Очень красивая песня,прямо чисто русская мелодия с напевами.Алла Анатольевна Вы-Волшебница музыки!!!!!!

----------

aichka (17.10.2019), krinka (31.07.2020), lenik (31.07.2020), Tatleo (03.09.2021), ttanya (30.10.2019), Vitolda (17.10.2019), буссоница (17.10.2019), Олюр (31.07.2020), Парина (17.10.2019)

----------


## olga kh

Аллочка, совершено случайно увидела в Интернете) Решила, что тебе будет интересно послушать свою "Осень-рыжую девчонку" (если вдруг эта встреча еще не состоялась))

----------

krinka (31.07.2020), skrat.10 (21.08.2021), ttanya (29.10.2019), Vitolda (30.10.2019), Ладога (12.09.2020), Олюр (31.07.2020), Парина (30.10.2019), Юлиана09 (03.10.2020)

----------


## aichka

Ой, Олечка, не видела этого видео, спасибо тебе большущее на ссылочку! Как же приятно! Хорошо спели ребятки!
Я иногда листаю интернет, и натыкаюсь на видео своих песен в исполнении других детей- так приятно!!!!!

----------

ttanya (29.10.2019), Парина (30.10.2019)

----------


## ttanya

Дорогая Аллочка Анатольевна! ! Вот и прошли в нашем детском саду осенние праздники, на которых в каждой группе снова и снова звучали твои замечательные осенние песни с разных дисков, дети с огромным удовольствием танцевали твои танцы с танцевальных дисков! Огромное спасибо тебе за творчество, за создание таких восхитительных песен, танцев, которые  украсили наши праздники!!! Творческих тебе успехов!

----------

aichka (29.10.2019), Vitolda (30.10.2019), Парина (30.10.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Неожиданностью для меня стало то, что видеофрагмент моего клипа к песне* "Осеннее танго"* из диска *"Разноцветная осень"* уже почти 5 лет живет на моем канале youtube, но до сих пор не показался на форуме. Исправляюсь!

Песня очень яркая, зажигательная, стильная. Из тех, что не чисто детско-дошкольные. Уместна она будет и в репертуаре школьников, подростков и даже взрослых. При этом остается близкой, понятной и притягательной для старших дошкольников. Одно удовольствие - слушать, петь, пытаться увидеть!!!

*СПАСИБО ЗА ПЕСНЮ!!!*

----------

aichka (31.07.2020), krinka (31.07.2020), lenik (31.07.2020), NikTanechka (02.09.2020), Valenta (26.09.2020), буссоница (31.07.2020), Ладога (12.09.2020), Лилия60 (31.07.2020), Олюр (31.07.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (29.09.2020), Юлиана09 (04.10.2020)

----------


## aichka

Ах, как же красиво, Ирочка! Так великолепно, так завораживающе, так обволакивают эти чудесные картины и инструменты в листве - патефон, саксофон.. просто чудо - настолько выдержан характер песни, совершенно в унисон настроению, музыке, тексту и самой Осени... тысячу раз спасибо за такое чудо!
Одно удовольствие смотреть и наслаждаться!

----------

Valenta (26.09.2020), Vitolda (31.07.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

ОЧЕНЬ понравились песни диска "Осенняя погода"!!! И лиственные, и дождливые, и для малышей, и для детей постарше, и танцы и оркестр!!! И новое звучание традиционных тем, и - ура!!! - танец с шишками, которого мне так не хватало! А песня о птицах - какая интересная идея и изумительное воплощение!!! Песни такие разные! И по сложности - и для ребят постарше и совсем простая - "Золотой листок", которую и ясельные ребята подпевать смогут! И по жанровой окраске - и вальс, и полечка, и народные краски... Каждая песня хороша по-своему!!! А весь диск - чудесен!!!
СПАСИБО!!!
В ДОБРЫЙ ПУТЬ!!!

Надеюсь, что все в нашей жизни возвращается в привычное русло, а значит впереди сентябрь, начало занятий с детьми.. И, конечно же, встреча с осенними песнями! 

Обязательно познакомлю своих ребят с песнями из диска *"Осенняя погода"*!

И в первую очередь принесу старшим ребятам песню *"Забота о птицах"*. Мягкая, теплая, ласковая, именно "заботливая" мелодия, красивейшая аранжировка с очень тонко вписанными в нее голосами птиц, важная тема, поэтичный и познавательный текст - все это основа того, что песня прочно обоснуется в репертуаре! Уверена, что понравится детям!

*СПАСИБО за песню!!!*

----------

aichka (05.08.2020), lenik (06.08.2020), NikTanechka (02.09.2020), Valenta (26.09.2020), verazalit (08.08.2021), говорушка (07.08.2020), Прилукова Ирина (28.09.2020), сонейко (13.09.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (05.08.2020)

----------


## aichka

Огромное спасибо, Ирочка! Так замечательно, познавательно, так красиво и поучительно для детей! Спасибо за яркие образы, за бережное  и тонкое отношение к тексту, к музыке, как же детям будет легко объяснить содержание песни с помощью твоего клипа! Очень надеюсь, что осенью будем  разбирать и учить песню! 
Тысячу раз спасибо!

----------

lenik (06.08.2020), Valenta (26.09.2020), Vitolda (05.08.2020)

----------


## Ладога

> "Осеннее танго" из диска "Разноцветная Осень"


Алла Анатольевна! Каждая песня-шедевр! Я со своими детьми брала "Улетают журавли" (как увидела клип, влюбилась в эту песню сразу!) И  еще пели "Колючий дождик". Такие разные и интересные!  А "Осеннее танго"? Красота! И дети исполнили так выразительно!  :Ok: 
Спасибо Ирине  за такие яркие, высокохудожественные клипы!

----------

aichka (13.09.2020), Valenta (26.09.2020), Vitolda (12.09.2020)

----------


## Т.К-Пчелка

Здравствуйте, Алла Анатольевна! 
Долго собиралась написать Вам сообщение с благодарностью. И вот, наконец, когда мое "музруководительское " сознание полностью занято осенними мыслями (осенние праздники ведь на подходе, в какой бы форме они не проводились в этом странном году), я собралась.
   Благодарность моя Вам  за возможность получить настоящее эстетическое удовольствие от прослушивания  песен. А работать с ними - особенная радость. Красивые , нежные мелодии, прекрасные аранжировки, простота интонаций.... Все радует мою душу.  Планирую обязательно взять в работу в подготовительной песню о птицах. А с клипом Ирины, это будет просто нереально классно. Уже танцуем с рябинками.  И  обязательно возьму "Танец с дождиком". Он просто прелестный!!!
Еще раз Вас благодарю и желаю творческого настроения. На радость нам, музыкантам,  и нашим воспитанникам.

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

aichka (28.09.2020), Vitolda (28.09.2020)

----------


## aichka

> Такие разные и интересные!





> Спасибо Ирине за такие яркие, высокохудожественные клипы!





> Благодарность моя Вам за возможность получить настоящее эстетическое удовольствие от прослушивания песен. А работать с ними - особенная радость. Красивые , нежные мелодии, прекрасные аранжировки, простота интонаций.... Все радует мою душу.





> А с клипом Ирины, это будет просто нереально классно. Уже танцуем с рябинками. И обязательно возьму "Танец с дождиком". Он просто прелестный!!!


Огромное спасибо, девочки, за добрые слова!  Необыкновенно приятно читать ваши строки, очень радостно, что мои песни нравятся вам, надеюсь, что будут любимы вашими воспитанниками! А уж помощь Ирочки Бариновой, её клипы- это совершенно неповторимая, яркая и образная помощь!
Я тоже беру свои новые песни в работу, очень надеюсь, что ничто не помешает их воплотить!
Спасибо еще раз!

----------

olga kh (29.09.2020), Vitolda (28.09.2020), буссоница (28.09.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (28.09.2020)

----------


## aichka

*Видео номеров с диска "Осеняя погода" Евтодьевой Аллы*

----------

skrat.10 (21.08.2021), Treya (23.09.2021), Vitolda (08.06.2021), буссоница (08.06.2021), говорушка (08.06.2021), Т.К-Пчелка (08.06.2021)

----------


## aichka



----------

skrat.10 (21.08.2021), Vitolda (08.06.2021), буссоница (08.06.2021), говорушка (08.06.2021), Т.К-Пчелка (08.06.2021)

----------


## aichka



----------

skrat.10 (21.08.2021), Vitolda (08.06.2021), буссоница (08.06.2021), Т.К-Пчелка (08.06.2021)

----------


## aichka



----------

Vitolda (08.06.2021), буссоница (08.06.2021), говорушка (12.09.2021), Т.К-Пчелка (08.06.2021)

----------


## aichka



----------

skrat.10 (21.08.2021), Vitolda (08.06.2021), буссоница (08.06.2021), Валентина Сысуева (29.06.2021), Олюр (15.07.2021)

----------


## aichka



----------

skrat.10 (21.08.2021), Vitolda (08.06.2021), буссоница (08.06.2021), Валентина Сысуева (29.06.2021), говорушка (12.09.2021), Олюр (15.07.2021)

----------


## aichka



----------

skrat.10 (21.08.2021), Vitolda (08.06.2021), буссоница (15.07.2021), говорушка (12.09.2021), Олюр (15.07.2021)

----------


## aichka



----------

skrat.10 (21.08.2021), Vitolda (08.06.2021), буссоница (08.06.2021), Валентина Сысуева (29.06.2021), говорушка (12.09.2021), Олюр (15.07.2021)

----------


## aichka

* "Капельки" - из диска "Осень-малышам"*

----------

lenik (08.07.2021), skrat.10 (21.08.2021), sm905 (03.09.2021), Tatleo (03.09.2021), Vitolda (08.06.2021), буссоница (08.06.2021), говорушка (12.09.2021), елена1234 (31.08.2021), Олюр (15.07.2021)

----------


## sm905

Вот и снова осень...  Зашла к Вам, Аллочка Анатольевна, прониклась атмосферой. Теперь и начинать творить  что-то вместе с детьми хочется. Спасибо!!!

----------

aichka (04.09.2021), Vitolda (03.09.2021)

----------


## aichka

*"Танец с дождиком" из осеннего сборника "Осенняя погода"*
На утреннике у детей будут колокольчики, чтобы уж совсем было похоже, что и дождик танцует с ребятками!

----------

mochalova19 (20.10.2021), Vitolda (20.10.2021), буссоница (19.10.2021)

----------


## aichka

*"Танец с рыжим листочком" из диска "Разноцветная Осень"*

----------

mochalova19 (20.10.2021), Vitolda (20.10.2021), буссоница (19.10.2021)

----------


## aichka

Девочки, я обещала показать* "Танец с дождиком" с утренника* - тем, кто спрашивал- как дети будут танцевать с колокольчиками, если у них руки постоянно заняты. Так вот - бубенцы крепятся прищепочкой детям на рукав или на платьице- дети танцуют, а бубенцы звенят как настоящий, танцующий с детьми дождик, послушайте сами! Можно использовать этот прием и в новогоднем танце звенящих льдинок! :Tender:

----------

